# انفجار سيارة مفخخة أمام كنيسة القديسين بالإسكندرية اثناء صلاة راس السنة



## Critic (31 ديسمبر 2010)

http://youm7.com/News.asp?NewsID=328179 
*ترددت أنباء عن انفجار سيارة أمام كنيسة "القديسين" بشارع خليل حمادة بمحافظة الإسكندرية فى تمام الساعة الثانية عشرة و20 دقيقة، وانتقلت أجهزة الأمن إلى مكان الحادث، وجار تمشيط المكان تحسبا لأى انفجارات أخرى. ولم تسفر المعلومات الأولية عن أعداد المصابين أو الضحايا حتى الآن.*

*الخبر اكيد جدا*
*ارحمنا يا رب من الارهابييين ارحمنا !!!*


----------



## Critic (31 ديسمبر 2010)

*الجثث ممزقة امام باب الكنيسة !*
*الى متى يا رب !*


----------



## Dona Nabil (31 ديسمبر 2010)

*ايوه للاسف الخبر مؤكد واتجاب على الجزيره ومقالوش اى معلومات عن اعداد الضحايا لكن قالوا ان عربيات اسعاف كتير بتنقل الضحايا والامن حوط المنطقه 
بجد مش عارفه اقول ايه 
رحمتك يا رب *


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (31 ديسمبر 2010)

ربنا يرحمنا من اول السنه كده (((((((((​


----------



## grges monir (31 ديسمبر 2010)

يارب ارحم
لسة سامع الخبر حالا فى الجزيرة


----------



## vetaa (31 ديسمبر 2010)

*يعنى فعلا الواحد مش عارف يقوووووووووول اية
عموما هيحتفلوا ف السما 

بس فعلا
حرااااااااااااااااام جدا
ارحمنا يارب
*


----------



## Critic (31 ديسمبر 2010)

*شهود العيان من اصدقائى بيقولوا الجثث ممزقة قدام الكنيسة !!!!!!!*
*جثث بالعشرات !*


----------



## !ابن الملك! (31 ديسمبر 2010)

*صورو يا جماعة *

*صورو المنظر فيديو وصور*​


----------



## Critic (31 ديسمبر 2010)

*اكيد الناس اللى هناك هتصور*
*المشهد مروع و الناس بتنوح على موتاهم !*
*كلها فترة بسيطة و تلاقى المشاهد نزلت*
*رحمتك يا الهى*


----------



## !ابن الملك! (31 ديسمبر 2010)

يا شوية مجرمين يا شياطين ..
هتروحوا من ربنا فين .. فى جهنم مع ابليس باذن الله .


----------



## Molka Molkan (31 ديسمبر 2010)

*معظم الضحايا كإصابات مش كتير ومش خطيرة لان المعظم من كسر الزجاج
*


----------



## Critic (31 ديسمبر 2010)

*



معظم الضحايا كإصابات مش كتير ومش خطيرة لان المعظم من كسر الزجاج

أنقر للتوسيع...

**فى كذا شاهد قالى ان فى جثث متقطعة فى الشارع !*
*كله هيبان*


----------



## Molka Molkan (31 ديسمبر 2010)

critic قال:


> *فى كذا شاهد قالى ان فى جثث متقطعة فى الشارع !*
> *كله هيبان*


*
ايوة

انا بتكلم عن الجرحى مش اللي استشهدوا


وفي هناك حاليا 50 عربية اسعاف 

وحاجزين الناس هناك داخل الكنيسة
*


----------



## Dona Nabil (31 ديسمبر 2010)

*الناس تستبقل السنه الجديده تقول يا رب ودول يستقبلوها بالشر 
يا ررررررررررب التفت الينا ولا تتركنا *


----------



## marcelino (31 ديسمبر 2010)

*منهم لله كــــــــلاب محمد
*​


----------



## johna&jesus (31 ديسمبر 2010)

_ربنا يرحم من اول السنة كداااااا_
_بجد ربنا يسامحكم_​


----------



## Molka Molkan (31 ديسمبر 2010)

*الى الآن : 10 قتلى وعشرات الجرحى
*


----------



## صوت صارخ (31 ديسمبر 2010)

*القاهرة- وقع انفجار ضخم في الساعات الأولى من يوم السبت أمام إحدى كنائس منطقة المنتزه بشرق الإسكندرية.

وأفادت التحريات الأولية أن سيارة مفخخة هي سبب الانفجار الذي وقع أمام  كنيسة القديسين بشارع خليل حمادة بالإسكندرية .. ولم يتسن الحصول على معلومات حول عدد الضحايا.

وقال شهود عيان إن سيارة مفخخة ربما تكون وراء الانفجار، وإنهم رأوا أعداداً كثيرة من القتلى والمصابين، وأن سيارات إسعاف كثيرة هرعت لمكان الحادث.

ولم يصدر حتى الآن بياناً من وزارة الداخلية يوضح سبب وملابسات الانفجار أو أعداد القتلى والمصابين.

وشهدت محافظة الإسكندرية مؤخراً مظاهرات قام بها سلفيون إسلاميون للمطالبة بالإفراج عمن قالوا ''أسيرات مسلمات في الأديرة والكنائس القبطية''.

يذكر أن تنظيم القاعدة الهجوم السابق على كنيسة سيدة النجاة في بغداد عبر تسجيل صوتي، حيث أعطى التنظيم الكنيسة القبطية المصرية للإفراج عن قبطيتين مصريتين قيل إنهما اعتنقتا الإسلام لكن أعيدتا قسرا إلى دينهما السابق.

وقال التنظيم للإقباط انه إذا لم يفرج عن المرأتين فسيعم القتل جميع الأقباط "وسيجلب شنودة الدمار لجميع نصارى المنطقة".*


----------



## BITAR (31 ديسمبر 2010)

*ربنا يسامحك يا محمد*
*الذى ضللت الملايين*
*بسيفك ودمويتك*
*وانا فى الفراش مريض جدا*
*هرولت الى المنتدى لاتابع الخبر المزعج *
*لانى*
*سمعته فى قناة العربية*
*ربنا يستر *​


----------



## mm4jesus (31 ديسمبر 2010)

ماعلش اذا كانو بيموتو في بعض مش حايموتو في اصحاب الديانات المخالفه ليهم
هو الشر بيجري في دمهم


----------



## Critic (31 ديسمبر 2010)

*



ايوة

انا بتكلم عن الجرحى مش اللي استشهدوا


وفي هناك حاليا 50 عربية اسعاف 

وحاجزين الناس هناك داخل الكنيسة

أنقر للتوسيع...

**اجزاء من الكنيسة ادمرت و ازاز كتير من واجهة الكنيسة اتكسر*
*و الدم مالى الشارع من الجثث !*
*المشهد ده اكيد *
*الرحمة !*


----------



## Molka Molkan (31 ديسمبر 2010)

*اللي انفجر سيارتين مش واحدة بس

اي خبر تاني غلط
*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (31 ديسمبر 2010)

*رحمتك يارب بقا​*


----------



## Molka Molkan (31 ديسمبر 2010)

> *اجزاء من الكنيسة ادمرت و ازاز كتير من واجهة الكنيسة اتكسر*



لا ، الكنيسة بخير كلها ، اللي اتكسر الزجاج الخارجي كله على الناس اللي برا والناس اللي جوه


----------



## Critic (31 ديسمبر 2010)

*الشهود بيقولوا عربيتين مفخخين مش عربية واحدة*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (31 ديسمبر 2010)

critic قال:


> http://youm7.com/news.asp?newsid=328179
> *ترددت أنباء عن انفجار سيارة أمام كنيسة "القديسين" بشارع خليل حمادة بمحافظة الإسكندرية فى تمام الساعة الثانية عشرة و20 دقيقة، وانتقلت أجهزة الأمن إلى مكان الحادث، وجار تمشيط المكان تحسبا لأى انفجارات أخرى. ولم تسفر المعلومات الأولية عن أعداد المصابين أو الضحايا حتى الآن.*
> 
> *الخبر اكيد جدا*
> *ارحمنا يا رب من الارهابييين ارحمنا !!!*



*جائنى تليفون الأن
ليست عربة واحدة وإنما ثلاث غربات مفخخة
ومات عدد كبير 
إلى متى يارب تنسانا​*


----------



## Critic (31 ديسمبر 2010)

> لا ، الكنيسة بخير كلها ، اللي اتكسر الزجاج الخارجي كله على الناس اللي برا والناس اللي جوه


*فى ناس من اللى جوة الكنيسة مقفول عليهم قالولى كدة*
*هو مافيش صور نزلت او فيديوهات ؟*


----------



## صوت صارخ (31 ديسمبر 2010)

*شاهد عيان

الموقف صعب جداً أنا لسه شايفة والدم فى كل حته ويا مسخرة الأمن سايب المنطقة مفتوحة ومش عارف يسيطر عليها ويادوب حوالى 50 عسكرى أمن مركزى ورتب كثيرة كلها مرعوبة ودى مسخرة وفضيحة كبيرة للأمن اللى فالح فى تزوير الإنتخابات وحراسة الكبار بس ، خالص العزاء لإخوتنا فى الوطن 0 *


----------



## My Rock (31 ديسمبر 2010)

يا ريت طمنونا على الناس الي في الكنيسة..
عديها على خير يا رب..


----------



## Molka Molkan (31 ديسمبر 2010)

الإنفجار من داخل الكنيسة


----------



## Molka Molkan (31 ديسمبر 2010)

my rock قال:


> يا ريت طمنونا على الناس الي في الكنيسة..
> عديها على خير يا رب..



على الأقل 10 شهداء واكثر من 30 جريح


----------



## Critic (31 ديسمبر 2010)

> الإنفجار من داخل الكنيسة


ازاى ؟


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (31 ديسمبر 2010)

http://www.hopesat.tv/A_Live.php
تابعوا هنا تليفونات مع الناس من هناك


----------



## Molka Molkan (31 ديسمبر 2010)

*المسلمين اللي هناك بيقولوا " بالروح بالدم نفديك يا اسلام " وبيقولوا " لا إله الا الله ..... " و بيزغرطوا ، والسكيوريتي والامن كلهم ماتوا
*


----------



## My Rock (31 ديسمبر 2010)

molka molkan قال:


> على الأقل 10 شهداء واكثر من 30 جريح



رحمتك يا رب..
هذا هو دين الهمجي محمد، دين قتل و همج..


----------



## Critic (31 ديسمبر 2010)

> على الأقل 10 شهداء واكثر من 30 جريح


*اكتر من شاهد قالى ان رقم الجثث و الاشلاء اضعاف الكلام ده !*


----------



## mm4jesus (31 ديسمبر 2010)

molka molkan قال:


> *المسلمين اللي هناك بيقولوا " بالروح بالدم نفديك يا اسلام " وبيقولوا " لا إله الا الله ..... " و بيزغرطوا ، والسكيوريتي والامن كلهم ماتوا
> *


يلعن ابوهم وابو اسلامهم


----------



## vetaa (1 يناير 2011)

*ياريتهم مايخدوش حقهم
لان مهما عملوا نارهم مش هتنطفى
رد ربنا هيبقى اقوووووووووى

رحمتك يا الهنااااااا 
ومتشمتهمش فينا 
*


----------



## Molka Molkan (1 يناير 2011)

العربيات اللي في الشارع كلها تقريبا ولعوها وهاتنفجر قريبا


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (1 يناير 2011)

almaseh قال:


> *شاهد عيان : المسيحيون خرجوا بالسكاكين وحرقوا المسجد المجاور للكنيسة و الاشتباكات بدأت بين المسيحين والمسلمين
> *​


*ايه الفتاوى دى اذا كان المسيحيين محتجزين يا اخ انت 
*​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (1 يناير 2011)

almaseh قال:


> *شاهد عيان : المسيحيون خرجوا بالسكاكين وحرقوا المسجد المجاور للكنيسة و الاشتباكات بدأت بين المسيحين والمسلمين
> *​



المسيحين فى ايه ولا فى ايه​


----------



## مونيكا 57 (1 يناير 2011)

شهود عيان يقولو حوالى 30 قتيل حتى الأن

10وصرخوا بصوت عظيم قائلين : حتى متى أيها السيد القدوس والحق ، لا تقضي وتنتقم لدمائنا من الساكنين على الأرض (رؤ 6 : 10)


----------



## Critic (1 يناير 2011)

*كنيسة مارجرجس اسبورتنج تم الهجوم عليها بيحدفوا الناس بالازايز و الامن بيتفرج !*


----------



## صوت صارخ (1 يناير 2011)

*هناك أيضا هجوم من الغوغاء على المصلين بكنيسة مارجرجس باسبورتنج*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (1 يناير 2011)

almaseh قال:


> *شاهد عيان : المسيحيون خرجوا بالسكاكين وحرقوا المسجد المجاور للكنيسة و الاشتباكات بدأت بين المسيحين والمسلمين
> *​



*

اة اة قصدك شاهد كذب كالعادة
وفتاوى عير منطقة بالمرة​*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (1 يناير 2011)

بهدلوا الاماكن عند كنيسة مارجرجس اسبورتنج وحدفوا ازاز وبهدلوا العربيات 
​


----------



## vetaa (1 يناير 2011)

*كده تانى كنيسه
وف اسكندريه برضه

هو فى ايييييييييييية؟
*


----------



## صوت صارخ (1 يناير 2011)

*سائق أسعاف يقول يقول أن الأسعاف عاجزة عن أسعاف المصابين الذين يفوق عددهم المئات, وأن مستشفى المنطقة عاجزة عن استقبال الحالات, فيتم تحويلهم لمستشفيات أخرى والأمن يطلق قنابل مسيلة للدموع*


----------



## Critic (1 يناير 2011)

*فى فيديوهات مالية الفيس بوك !*
*الشارع مولع !*


----------



## Dona Nabil (1 يناير 2011)

critic قال:


> *فى فيديوهات مالية الفيس بوك !*
> *الشارع مولع !*



*يا ريت يا كريتيك لو تقدر او اى حد يجيبلنا فيديوهات *


----------



## antonius (1 يناير 2011)

وعبدة الشيطان يطالبوننا باحترام دين شيطانهم الدموي!! 
اليوم عشرات القتلى ومئات الجرحى في الاسكندرية
والبارحة قتيلان وجرحى في بغداد
وقبل اربعة ايام ثمانون قتيل في نيجيريا
وابناء الزنا يريدون الاحترام لدين شيطانهم السفاح


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (1 يناير 2011)

[YOUTUBE]E38hbs8NIRk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## صوت صارخ (1 يناير 2011)

*هناك أيضا هجوم من الغوغاء على كنيسة الأنبا تكلا *


----------



## lo siento_mucho (1 يناير 2011)

*حرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااام
حراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااام
يارب ارررررررررررررررررررررررحم
ياارب ارررررررررررررررررحم 
ياارب ارررررررررررررررررررحم*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (1 يناير 2011)

critic قال:


> مش عارف هيظهر عندكو و لا لا !
> الدبايح مالية الشارع !


هحاول ارفعه على اليوتيوب


----------



## صوت صارخ (1 يناير 2011)

*عدد الشهداء يفوق الخمسين ..... 

الأمن يقف موقف المتفرج والمسلمون يشعلون النار فى السيارات *


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (1 يناير 2011)

*ربنا يرحمنا

ارحم يارب*​


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (1 يناير 2011)

*هناك أيضا هجوم من الغوغاء على كنيسة العذراء بالسيوف​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (1 يناير 2011)

*الغوغاء يهاجمون المصلين بكنيسة العذراء بالسيوف أسكندرية*


----------



## Critic (1 يناير 2011)

*مش ناقصين هراء خلى عندك شوية احاسيس اهالينا بتموت !*


----------



## Jesus Son 261 (1 يناير 2011)

[YOUTUBE]rlWScLARthI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## jesus.my.life (1 يناير 2011)

[YOUTUBE]Q0YwBjU1Mtc[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]E38hbs8NIRk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## oesi no (1 يناير 2011)

لاسكندرية (مصر) (رويترز) - قالت مصادر أمنية ان ثلاثة أشخاص قتلوا  وأصيب سبعة اخرون في انفجار وقع في ساعة متأخرة مساء الجمعة امام كنيسة  بمدينة الاسكندرية الساحلية المصرية.       وقال مصدر ان الانفجار نجم عن سيارة مفخخة.
       وقال شاهد ان سيارات اسعاف وقوات أمن ضخمة هرعت الى المكان.
       وقال ان عددا كبيرا من المسيحيين كانوا يغادرون كنيسة القديسين في منطقة سيدي بشر لدى وقوع الانفجار.
       وأضاف أن مئات المسيحيين تجمعوا أمام الكنيسة وان بعضهم رشقوا مسجدا مواجها للكنيسة بالحجارة مما أدى لتهشم زجاج واجهته


----------



## lo siento_mucho (1 يناير 2011)

*الخبر اتذاع ع المصريه وبيقول عدد الضحايا اربعه واصابات عشره
*


----------



## jesus.my.life (1 يناير 2011)

[YOUTUBE]lj8hSpKUDOg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (1 يناير 2011)

[YOUTUBE]lj8hSpKUDOg[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## !ابن الملك! (1 يناير 2011)

صديقى من المصابين .. وعاش بمعجزة
وبيقول انه شاف بعينه مش اقل من 20 واحد ميت .


----------



## BITAR (1 يناير 2011)

*انت فين يا محمد يا حسنى يا مبارك*
*مع ان اسمك فى شهادة الميلاد بدون محمد *
*انت فين يا محمد يا احمد يا نظيف*
*مع ان اسمك فى شهادة الميلاد بدون محمد *
*انت فين يا محمد يا حبيب يا عادلى*
*مع ان اسمك فى شهادة الميلاد بدون محمد *
*انت فين يا محمد يا فتحى يا سرور*
*مع ان اسمك فى شهادة الميلاد بدون محمد *
*انت فين يا محمد يا حكومه*
*مع ان اسمك فى شهادة الميلاد بدون محمد *
*لانك حكومة كل المصريين*
*اسلمتوا كل شى*
*وضعتوا الارهابيين فى اعلى الرتب*
*همشتوا الاقباط*
*وها النتيجة*
*دمار مصر*
*انت فين يا محمد يا ابن امنة*
*علمت اتباعك ايه يا محمد *
*ربنا يسامحك يا محمد*​


----------



## oesi no (1 يناير 2011)

*عدد القتلى اكبر من التقديرات دى بكتير 
ربنا يستر 

*​


----------



## Critic (1 يناير 2011)

http://www.hopesat.tv/A_Live.php


----------



## oesi no (1 يناير 2011)

مش هجيب صور تانى 
كفاية دول


----------



## oesi no (1 يناير 2011)




----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (1 يناير 2011)

oesi_no قال:


> مش هجيب صور تانى
> كفاية دول



فعلا لان الصور الباقيه بجد فظيعه اوى
رحمتك يارب


----------



## Critic (1 يناير 2011)

*ضحايا ايه اللى اربعة !*
*الجثث ممزقة بالعشرات و الشارع مليان دم !!!!!!!!*
*الصحافة متخلفة و بتستهزئ بالعقول*


----------



## صوت صارخ (1 يناير 2011)

*الأمن يطلق القنابل المسيلة للدموع على الأقباط المتجمعين بمنطقة الحادث*


----------



## oesi no (1 يناير 2011)




----------



## $CinDrellA $ (1 يناير 2011)

*المناظر صعبة قوى قوى
حرام بجد​*


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (1 يناير 2011)

oesi_no قال:


>



*ربنا يرحم وينح نفسهم

منظر بشع

ربنا ينتقم ليهم
*


----------



## zama (1 يناير 2011)

شئ متوقع بمناسبة زي دي ..

بأمانة مش تشائم و لا قراءة للغيب ، لكن رؤية للواقع  ..


----------



## antonius (1 يناير 2011)

الى متى ستسكت الدولة الوثنية؟
الى متى ستسكت الكنيسة عن وثنية الدولة؟


----------



## صوت صارخ (1 يناير 2011)

*الكلاب تحكم المدينة .....والكنيسة صامتة *


----------



## COPTIC_KNIGHT (1 يناير 2011)

*انا حذرت من شهور
خلينا كدة عشان تتبسطوا يا مسيحين
انتظروا جيوش السماء
خليكم عايشين علي الوهم​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (1 يناير 2011)

*نفسى اعرف فييييييييييييييييييييييينهم المسلمين اللى بيحاولوا يقنعونا دايما ان دينهم دين رحمه وسلام 
للاسف مش هيقدروا يقنعونا بده بعد النهارده 
وربنا يستر من اللى جاى *


----------



## COPTIC_KNIGHT (1 يناير 2011)

*خلينا كدة
محدش هايثأر لنا ولا حتي الله لانة يعلم اننا خائفون فقط وتحجج بأسمة
انا لا ادعو لحرب بل لتشكيل عناصر قبطية مسلحة لحماية كنائسنا وها هو الامن يضرب الاقباط الغاضبين​*


----------



## candy shop (1 يناير 2011)

والله حرام اللى بيحصل ده 

لغايه امتى المهزله دى 

لغايه امتى دم المسيحى هيفضل رخيص 

ارحمنا يارب 

ده اول يوم فى السنه الجديده 

ده الشهداء عددهم كبير من 10 ولا عشرين 

ربنا يرحمهم 
​


----------



## zama (1 يناير 2011)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *الكلاب تحكم المدينة .....والكنيسة صامتة *



يا أستاذي أسمحلي أحييييييييييييك علي جملة " الكنيسة صامنة " دي  ..

بأمانة يا أستاذي لو بأيدي دلوقتي أقدملك أكتر من التحية ما كنت أتأخرت عنك بصدق ..


----------



## zama (1 يناير 2011)

coptic_knight قال:


> *خلينا كدة
> محدش هايثأر لنا ولا حتي الله لانة يعلم اننا خائفون فقط وتحجج بأسمة
> انا لا ادعو لحرب بل لتشكيل عناصر قبطية مسلحة لحماية كنائسنا وها هو الامن يضرب الاقباط الغاضبين​*



 .. 

سنة سعيدة  ..

صوتي اليأس يؤيدك  ..


----------



## !ابن الملك! (1 يناير 2011)




----------



## johna&jesus (1 يناير 2011)

المفروض تقول  احنا هنفضل كدا لحد امتى 
امتى هنرجع ولاد المسيح من تانى
حقنا مفيش حاجة هترجعه  غير الصلاه محتاجين  صلاه تهز الكون دا كله بجد
محتاجين  نرجع قلوب المسيحين بتووع  زمان
فكرو بجد هتلاقو ان احنا بعدنا عن ربنا هو اللى مخلينا فى الحزن دا


----------



## zama (1 يناير 2011)

coptic_knight قال:


> *انا حذرت من شهور
> خلينا كدة عشان تتبسطوا يا مسيحين
> انتظروا جيوش السماء
> خليكم عايشين علي الوهم​*



مينا أسمح لضعفي الروحي ليس الجسدي يستأذنك الهدوء ، لأني منهار ، ممكن ما تصدق لكنه الواقع  ..


----------



## ارووجة (1 يناير 2011)

ئيشي بقطع القلب انا فايتة اعايد عليكم بس  شفت الخبر هاد...... فففففففف ياربي  شو هالعالم هاي!!!!!!!!!!!!ماعندهم رحمة      الله لا يلطف فيهم .....الله يعزبهن دنيا واخرة  ...هدول مش بشر!!!!! ..ئيشي بسم البدن!!!!!!!
رحمتك يارب


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (1 يناير 2011)

​


----------



## zama (1 يناير 2011)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> المفروض تقول  احنا هنفضل كدا لحد امتى
> امتى هنرجع ولاد المسيح من تانى
> حقنا مفيش حاجة هترجعه  غير الصلاه محتاجين  صلاه تهز الكون دا كله بجد
> محتاجين  نرجع قلوب المسيحين بتووع  زمان
> فكرو بجد هتلاقو ان احنا بعدنا عن ربنا هو اللى مخلينا فى الحزن دا



رؤيتك تحترم لأنها تنبع عن خبرتك لكنها غير مكتملة  ..

عارف لييييييييييييييييييه ؟؟

لأن أبونا إبراهيم ترجي الله أنه يسامح شعب سدوم لو فيهم خمسة صالحين و ربنا وافق ، و أحنا أكيد فينا الـ 5 دووووووووول  ، البعد مش سبب جوهري  ..

لجانب إن ربنا محب و رحيم إلي الأن لم يأتِ وقت العقاب لينزل بالحساب  ..

تحياتي لشخصك الغالي  ..


----------



## COPTIC_KNIGHT (1 يناير 2011)

*المفروض طالما نموت في كل الاحوال
نثأر لشرفنا ونأخذهم معنا هؤلاء الغوغاء​*


----------



## !ابن الملك! (1 يناير 2011)

زاما Zama..
الموضوع ده علشان نعرف الاخبار .. مش علشان نتساير .


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (1 يناير 2011)

[YOUTUBE]aG7etpQuqa0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## COPTIC_KNIGHT (1 يناير 2011)

*انا حذرت من شهور
خلينا كدة عشان تتبسطوا يا مسيحين
انتظروا جيوش السماء
خليكم عايشين علي الوهم​*


----------



## zama (1 يناير 2011)

dona nabil قال:


> *نفسى اعرف فييييييييييييييييييييييينهم المسلمين اللى بيحاولوا يقنعونا دايما ان دينهم دين رحمه وسلام
> للاسف مش هيقدروا يقنعونا بده بعد النهارده
> وربنا يستر من اللى جاى *



موجودين يا أختي الفاضلة  ، إما هم المتعقلين منهم الذين لا يقبلوا بذلك أو 

الذين مصدومين بواقع دينهم و لا يملكوا سوي قول الكلام المعسول أو 

المخادعين منهم و هذا ما أكثره  ..


----------



## !ابن الملك! (1 يناير 2011)

*بصوا الوساخة*

*http://66.96.232.222/~majahden/vb/showthread.php?p=45392*


----------



## antonius (1 يناير 2011)

واولاد العهر, قناة الشيطان الجزيرة....كل ما تنقله هو "اقباط يهاجمون الشرطة" 
وثنيين حثالات


----------



## صوت صارخ (1 يناير 2011)

[YOUTUBE]K4whNbsH3h8&feature=mfu_in_order&list=UL[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## ava_kirolos_son (1 يناير 2011)

سنه سودا عليهم وعلي امتهم وعلي دينهم و علي نبيهم النجس وعلي اله مكه الحقيرررررررررررررر

سنه سودا علي كل كلب مسلم من كلاب محمد 

لحد امتي ....لحد امتي دمنا ودم الابرياء ودم ناس فرحانا يروح هدر لحد امتي يا رب 

هو ده كل سنه وانتم طيبين هو ده العيد هي دي السنه الجديده

ربنا يرحمنا​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (1 يناير 2011)

[YOUTUBE]K4whNbsH3h8&feature[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## صوت صارخ (1 يناير 2011)

*وَلَمَّا فَتَحَ الْخَتْمَ الْخَامِسَ، رَأَيْتُ تَحْتَ الْمَذْبَحِ نُفُوسَ الَّذِينَ قُتِلُوا مِنْ أَجْلِ كَلِمَةِ اللهِ وَمِنْ أَجْلِ الشَّهَادَةِ الَّتِي كَانَتْ عِنْدَهُمْ، وَصَرَخُوا بِصَوْتٍ عَظِيمٍ قَائِلِينَ: «حَتَّى مَتَى أَيُّهَا السَّيِّدُ الْقُدُّوسُ وَالْحَقُّ، لاَ تَقْضِي وَتَنْتَقِمُ لِدِمَائِنَا مِنَ السَّاكِنِينَ عَلَى الأَرْضِ؟», فَأُعْطُوا كُلُّ وَاحِدٍ ثِيَاباً بِيضاً، وَقِيلَ لَهُمْ أَنْ يَسْتَرِيحُوا زَمَاناً يَسِيراً أَيْضاً حَتَّى يَكْمَلَ الْعَبِيدُ رُفَقَاؤُهُمْ، وَإِخْوَتُهُمْ أَيْضاً، الْعَتِيدُونَ أَنْ يُقْتَلُوا مِثْلَهُمْ.*


----------



## طحبوش (1 يناير 2011)

انا جيت اعزي و اقول ربنا يرحمنا و لا اريد ان اشتم حد ربنا يسامح الي عمل كده و ربنا يتصرف و اكيد في خير في الدنيا  و هيجي يوم و نشوف الخير ربنا يرحمهم


----------



## zama (1 يناير 2011)

!ابن الملك! قال:


> زاما zama..
> الموضوع ده علشان نعرف الاخبار .. مش علشان نتساير .



تحت أمرك ، رغبتك أعتبرها أتنفذت ..

أنا أساساً مش قادر أتكلم ..

بس أنا مش بتساير " اللي أعتقد معناها أتكلم و بس " أنا مش كدا ..


----------



## johna&jesus (1 يناير 2011)

!ابن الملك! قال:


> *بصوا الوساخة*
> 
> *http://66.96.232.222/~majahden/vb/showthread.php?p=45392*


_*شرح جامد بجد  سهل اوى :yahoo::yahoo::yahoo: انا هروح اعمل قنبله وافجرها فى كنيستنا*_
_*اهو  ادخل الجنه *_
_*بجد  الناس دى عايزه صلاه قويه اوى ربنا يرحهمه  ويفرح عنيهم*_​


----------



## ava_kirolos_son (1 يناير 2011)

ثم تقدم قليلا وخرّ على وجهه وكان يصلّي قائلا يا ابتاه ان امكن فلتعبر عني هذه الكاس.ولكن ليس كما اريد انا بل كما تريد انت.  مت 26: 39

لتكن ارادتك لا اردتنا

نحن خرافك وانتا الراعي الصالح

ارحمنا يا رب​


----------



## losivertheprince (1 يناير 2011)

*سلام المسيح 
من أمتى من امتى احنا نبشيل سلاح ونهاجم ومن امتى احنا بنغلط
ومن امتى اتحولنا لألات للقتل والحرب بين الوطن وبين الجيران وبين الناس
نعم ندافع نعم اطلب حقك ولكن اولا ماهذا ...
الحقيقة ان اساسا فيه كلام بينرفز وبيضايق من بعد الناس اللى يفترض انهم على كمية كبيرة من الاحترام والحكمة 
لكن للاسف مش دول الامثلة
للاسف الحكمةضاعت فى عواصف العصبية
والمفروض بقى اننا ناخد السكاكين من المطابخ وندور على الاسلحة البيضا علشان نضرب فى بعض 
تضرب فى مين 
ولا خلينى أسألك هما كل المسلمين أرهابين 
جاوب على نفسك قبل ماترد عليا 
ولا أقولك وأقول للى عايزها حرب هتضرب مين ومين عدوك*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (1 يناير 2011)

*الحقارة المحمدية تتجلى فى الأسكندرية

[YOUTUBE]_UD2LTP1diI&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]

*​


----------



## apostle.paul (1 يناير 2011)

*مش عارف اتكلم *


----------



## SALVATION (1 يناير 2011)

> لتكن ارادتك لا اردتنا


اميين​


----------



## zama (1 يناير 2011)

ربنا يرحمنا ، و يرحمكم ..


----------



## marcelino (1 يناير 2011)

*يارب مالناش غيرك انت وحدك قادر تجيب حقنا

واحنا بنثق فى قوتك وفى وعودك 

فأتكالنا عليك وليس على بشر
*​


----------



## losivertheprince (1 يناير 2011)

*سلام المسيح
مش عارف حاسس ان الديباجة الى ببدء بيها سلام المسيح ( حاسس ان ليها قيمة دلوقتى )
وكفانا تزكية لنيران الفرقة والحرب بين الناس
الرحمة ياعالم بقى كفاية عايزين نتحد بس للصلاة 
لطلب معين كفاية بقى اعصابنا هو انتوا ايه معندكمش ولاد ولابنات خايفين عليهم فين ربنا *​


----------



## bent almalk (1 يناير 2011)

*هذَا الْجِنْسُ لاَ يُمْكِنُ أَنْ يَخْرُجَ بِشَيْءٍ إِلاَّ بِالصَّلاَةِ وَالصَّوْمِ" (إنجيل متى 17: 21؛ إنجيل مرقس 9: 29)

ياريت نصلى جميعا لا يوجد شىء اقوى من الصلاة بصراخ للرب  هذة اقوى من اى سيف حاد واعلى من اى صوت ينادى بقتل او بسب الصلاة والصلاة فقط من القلب بقوة وقلب خاشع خاضع بكل ما فية من ايمان

دى الحرب اللى الرب وصفها لينا للنصرة على ابليس واعوانة

ربنا يعزى الكل​*


----------



## COPTIC_KNIGHT (1 يناير 2011)

*طالما المسلمين يكرهوننا وهم دين وثني ويقتلوننا والامن يضربنا والامن لا يحمينا
اليس من الحكمة ان نحمي انفسنا والا ان كنا لا نريد حمايه انفسنا فلنستحق الموت اذن​*


----------



## girgis2 (1 يناير 2011)

*كنت حاسس ان اسكندرية دي حتحصل فيها مصيبة*
*خلاص اتعودوا ينكدوا علينا في بداية كل سنة*
*ربنا ياخدهم*​


----------



## Eva Maria (1 يناير 2011)

*عباد الكعبة تابعي محمد الشيطان لن يتغيروا 

هذه هي طرقهم وهذه هي أساليبهم 

كيف تتوقعون أن يتصرف أعوان أبليس ؟ 

هل تتوقعون منهم المحبة والوئام ؟ 

هذا الوضع الطبيعي لتابعي الشيطان محمد 

لا شيء يغيرهم 

مهما أختلفت الازمنة أو الامكنة 

من ثمارهم تعرفونهم 

الارهاب هو وسيلتهم الوحيدة 
*


----------



## oesi no (1 يناير 2011)

coptic_knight قال:


> *طالما المسلمين يكرهوننا وهم دين وثني ويقتلوننا والامن يضربنا والامن لا يحمينا
> اليس من الحكمة ان نحمي انفسنا والا ان كنا لا نريد حمايه انفسنا فلنستحق الموت اذن​*


*احبوا اعدائكم يا كوبتككك 
صدقنى كلنا حالتنا صعب ان حد يوصفها 
نحمى نفسنا اه 
بس مش نشيل سلاح ونعمل ميليشيات عسكرية 
مش ده الحل صدقنى 
الحكمة مطلوووبه جدااا 
ربنا يعطيهالنا 
*​


----------



## Jesus Son 261 (1 يناير 2011)

*يا رب عاوزين نشوفك وسط آتون النـــــــــار​*


----------



## !ابن الملك! (1 يناير 2011)

[YOUTUBE]WVq8DktmC8s[/YOUTUBE]

بصوا على الجثث وهى مرمية على الارض ​


----------



## antonius (1 يناير 2011)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *الحقارة المحمدية تتجلى فى الأسكندرية
> 
> [youtube]_ud2ltp1dii&feature=player_embedded[/youtube]
> 
> *​


تباً لهم ما ابشعه من دين !! 
وما احقرهم من بشر! 
يعني ترحم على الموتى لا يترحمون!! لهذه الدرجة قست قلوبهم وتحجرت! 
انهم وثنيوا العصر وفريسييه! انهم يهوذا, انهم شاول, انهم قايين.انهم اتباع ابليس


----------



## !ابن الملك! (1 يناير 2011)

كوبتك .. الموضوع لنقل الاخبار .. مش للحوار.
اجل الحوار . كلامك مليان غلط .. خليه لبعدين .


----------



## mm4jesus (1 يناير 2011)

دا العادي بتاعهم
وحصل من قبل وحايحصل من تاني
اشكال زباله والله نشوف فيهم يوم قريب


----------



## Desert Rose (1 يناير 2011)

*مش ممكن كفاية كفاية 

كل سنة كده كل عيد كل عيد هما مش بيشبعوا قتل 

يارب ارحم يارب ارحم
*


----------



## COPTIC_KNIGHT (1 يناير 2011)

*فيما يعد أهم معلومة حتى الآن فى واقعة انفجار سيارة مفخخة أمام كنيسة القديسين بمحافظة الإسكندرية، قال ميشيل نصر _ شاهد عيان _ فى مداخلة هاتفية لقناة النيل للأخبار: إن السيارة المفخخة كانت تحمل ملصقاً على الزجاج الخلفى مكتوب عليه "البقية تأتى".

وقال ميشيل نصر: إن الملصق يؤكد أن مدبرى التفجيرات من خارج مصر وليس من داخلها.

فيما أكد اللواء عادل لبيب،محافظ الإسكندرية، فى اتصال هاتفى للتليفزيون المصرى، أنه كان هناك تهديدات من القاعدة بارتكاب أعمال إرهابية وتفجير للكنائس، مشيرا إلى أنه كان هناك انفجار أمس بالعراق.

ونفى لبيب ما إذا كان الحادث له أى علاقة بالفتنة الطائفية، موجهاً رسالة إلى شعب الإسكندرية بضرورة التوحد لمواجهة الحادث.

من ناحية أخرى، تواصل قناة النيل للأخبار متابعة تفاصيل الحادث، ونوهت بأن أول تسجيل فيديو للحادث نشره موقع "اليوم السابع". ​*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (1 يناير 2011)

*فَأَجَابَ يَسُوعُ: «انْظُرُوا لاَ يُضِلَّكُمْ أَحَدٌ. *
*فَإِنَّ كَثِيرِينَ سَيَأْتُونَ بِاسْمِي قَائِلِينَ: أَنَا هُوَ الْمَسِيحُ وَيُضِلُّونَ كَثِيرِينَ. *
*وَسَوْفَ تَسْمَعُونَ بِحُرُوبٍ وَأَخْبَارِ حُرُوبٍ. اُنْظُرُوا لاَ تَرْتَاعُوا. لِأَنَّهُ لاَ بُدَّ أَنْ تَكُونَ هَذِهِ كُلُّهَا. وَلكِنْ لَيْسَ الْمُنْتَهَى بَعْدُ. *
*لِأَنَّهُ تَقُومُ أُمَّةٌ عَلى أُمَّةٍ وَمَمْلَكَةٌ عَلى مَمْلَكَةٍ وَتَكُونُ مَجَاعَاتٌ وَأَوْبِئَةٌ وَزَلاَزِلُ فِي أَمَاكِنَ. *
*وَلَكِنَّ هَذِهِ كُلَّهَا مُبْتَدَأُ الأَوْجَاعِ. *
*حِينَئِذٍ يُسَلِّمُونَكُمْ إِلَى ضِيقٍ وَيَقْتُلُونَكُمْ وَتَكُونُونَ مُبْغَضِينَ مِنْ جَمِيعِ الأُمَمِ لأَجْلِ اسْمِي. *
*وَحِينَئِذٍ يَعْثُرُ كَثِيرُونَ وَيُسَلِّمُونَ بَعْضُهُمْ بَعْضاً وَيُبْغِضُونَ بَعْضُهُمْ بَعْضاً. *
*وَيَقُومُ أَنْبِيَاءُ كَذَبَةٌ كَثِيرُونَ وَيُضِلُّونَ كَثِيرِينَ. *
*وَلِكَثْرَةِ الإِثْمِ تَبْرُدُ مَحَبَّةُ الْكَثِيرِينَ. *
*وَلَكِنِ الَّذِي يَصْبِرُ إِلَى الْمُنْتَهَى فَهَذَا يَخْلُصُ. *
*وَيُكْرَزُ بِبِشَارَةِ الْمَلَكُوتِ هَذِهِ فِي كُلِّ الْمَسْكُونَةِ شَهَادَةً لِجَمِيعِ الأُمَمِ. ثُمَّ يَأْتِي الْمُنْتَهَى.*​



*وَلاَ تَخَافُوا مِنَ الَّذِينَ يَقْتُلُونَ الْجَسَدَ وَلَكِنَّ النَّفْسَ لاَ يَقْدِرُونَ أَنْ يَقْتُلُوهَا بَلْ خَافُوا بِالْحَرِيِّ مِنَ الَّذِي يَقْدِرُ أَنْ يُهْلِكَ النَّفْسَ وَالْجَسَدَ كِلَيْهِمَا فِي جَهَنَّمَ*
​ 

*وَصَرَخُوا بِصَوْتٍ عَظِيمٍ قَائِلِينَ: «حَتَّى مَتَى أَيُّهَا السَّيِّدُ الْقُدُّوسُ وَالْحَقُّ، لاَ تَقْضِي وَتَنْتَقِمُ لِدِمَائِنَا مِنَ السَّاكِنِينَ عَلَى الأَرْضِ؟» *​ 
*يا رب تعال*​ 
*ماران اثا...*​


----------



## Eva Maria (1 يناير 2011)

*والان ستبدأ الذيباجة البالية , "الاسلام بريء من هذه الافعال" 

ومن المسؤول أذاً ؟ البوذية ؟ والحجة الجديدة " الموساد"  

لولا نصوصكم القرآنية الكريهة ومثالكم الاعلى محمد الشيطان في القتل وسفك الدماء لما كانت هذه الجرائم ترتكب حتى هذا اليوم , بينما أرتاح باقي العالم من الحروب*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (1 يناير 2011)

*النهارده الاقباط بكره اي مسيحي تاني ...مش هيهدوا و يرتاحوا الا بكدا!*

*الضيقه العظيمه التانيه الي قالنا عليها الرب*

*يا رب ارحمنا ثم ارحمنا*

*يا رب تعال*

*يا رب برحمتك اسمع صلواتنا*​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (1 يناير 2011)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *لا يكون الأمر هكذا, فليس بالسيف يكون النضال*​
> *لكن على الكنيسة العالمية أن تتحد وتعلن وثنية الإسلام وتتعامل معه كعقيدة شيطانية*​
> 
> *كفانا رياء*​


 

*صح .... *​


----------



## Critic (1 يناير 2011)

*يا عم قاعدة ايه و بتاع ايه*
*الدولة متواطئة*
*كل الاحداث الامن فيها بيتواطئ ان مكنش بيشارك*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (1 يناير 2011)

*مشترك في شبكه المجاهدين اسمه سم الله وانحر يا رب ارحم...هصلي عشان المجانين دول*

*مخلصنا الصالح*

*ابي السماوي ابو الانوار*

*برفع صلاه باسم يسوع لاجل اهالي الجرحي و الموتي الشهداء انه ربنا يعزيهم و يربط علي قلبهم*

*يا رب عزيهم بعزائك السماوي*

*مخلصي الصالح*

*انقذ الارواح الهلكانه من الاسلام و شيطانه*

*انقذ اهلي انقذ بلدي*

*مخلصي الصالح*

*الشيطان بدا يعلن الحرب شعواء عليك و علي كلمتك يارب*

*و انت قولت تزول السماوات و الارض و لا تزول نقطه من الناموس*

*مخلصي الصالح انت اتيت لكي تنقذ ما قد هلك انقذهم يا رب من استحواذ الشيطان علي ارواحهم*

*يا رب مجيئك التاني قرب*

*و حكمك قد دني زمنه*

*لذا اجعل كل من تحب مستعد للقاءك يا رب*

*مخلصي الصالح انت مخلص ما قد هلك انت اتيت كي تخلص ما قد هلك لا كي تدين*

*خلص هؤلاء من الشيطان يا ربي يسوع*

*و نيح ابرارك في فردوس النعيم*

*و حافظ علي ولادك المفديين*

*باسم يسوع بصلي*

*امين*​


----------



## Desert Rose (1 يناير 2011)

*لا والى ينقط اكتر كلام المحافظ الكداب 

يقول قال ديه مش فتنة طائفية  كفاياكو كدب بقى كفاية شبعنا كدب وقرف 

ها امال ده ايه كانوا بيهذروا معاهم ؟ياجماعة انا بجد هنفجر كل عيد النكد ده كفاية كفاية 

حد يعرف عدد الضحايا بالظبط ؟ انا مش قادرة اشوف الفيديو 
*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (1 يناير 2011)

+GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ قال:


> *مشترك في شبكه المجاهدين اسمه سم الله وانحر يا رب ارحم...هصلي عشان المجانين دول*
> 
> *مخلصنا الصالح*
> 
> ...



*امييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييين*


----------



## Critic (1 يناير 2011)

*فى كذا شاهد من المكان قال القتلى اكتر من 60*
*ده احصائهم فقط يا عالم يكونوا اكتر !*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (1 يناير 2011)

*كيرياليسون*
*كيرياليسون*
*كيرياليسون*
*كيرياليسون*
*كيرياليسون*
*كيرياليسون*
*كيرياليسون*
*كيرياليسون*
*كيرياليسون*
*كيرياليسون*
*كيرياليسون*
*كيرياليسون*
*كيرياليسون*
*كيرياليسون*
*كيرياليسون*
*كيرياليسون*
*كيرياليسون*
*كيرياليسون*
*كيرياليسون*
*كيرياليسون*
*كيرياليسون*
*كيرياليسون*
*كيرياليسون*
*كيرياليسون*
*كيرياليسون*
*كيرياليسون*
*كيرياليسون*
*كيرياليسون*
*كيرياليسون*
*كيرياليسون*
*كيرياليسون*
*كيرياليسون*
*كيرياليسون*
*كيرياليسون*
*كيرياليسون*​


----------



## Eva Maria (1 يناير 2011)

critic قال:


> *فى كذا شاهد من المكان قال القتلى اكتر من 60*
> *ده احصائهم فقط يا عالم يكونوا اكتر !*



*معقول يا رب ؟ 

أنا لا أتجرأ على مشاهدة التلفزيون خوفاً من وجود قتلى كثر

أرحمنا يا رب*


----------



## Molka Molkan (1 يناير 2011)

القتلى بشكل مباشر تجاوزوا الـ 70 وفي ناس محتاجين دم وفي ناس بتموت داخل المستشفيات ، يعني على بكرة الصبح ( بعد ساعتين تلاتة ) هايكون العدد 100 على الأقل ...


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (1 يناير 2011)

hidaya77 قال:


> الي عمل كده اكيد جهات اجنبيه ليها مصلحه في الفتنه الطائفيه مش ممكن يكونوا مصريين اسرائيل ليها دخل في الموضوع وشكل الحكايه مش هتخلص هيولعها الله ينتقم منهم الصهايته عاوزين دمار وحرب بين الشعب المصري


 
*اخرس يا اخينا و هوينا بقي*

*الله يحرقك و يحرق اسلامك*

*خد شوف اللينك دي و تعالي كلمني*

*http://66.96.232.222/~majahden/vb/showthread.php?p=45392*​


----------



## Critic (1 يناير 2011)

> الي عمل كده اكيد جهات اجنبيه ليها مصلحه في الفتنه الطائفيه مش ممكن يكونوا مصريين اسرائيل ليها دخل في الموضوع وشكل الحكايه مش هتخلص هيولعها الله ينتقم منهم الصهايته عاوزين دمار وحرب بين الشعب المصري


*يا حج ارجوك فوق من وهم الفتنة و الغيبوبة اللى عايشين فيها !*
*اسرائيل و تخلف ايه*
*الارهابيين بيعملوا كدة و بيرفعوا فى وجهك ايات قرآنية ارهابية تشرع افعالهم و تقولى اسرائيل*
*رحماك يا الهى رحماك العقول مازالت فى الظلام !*


----------



## losivertheprince (1 يناير 2011)

*سلام المسيح
اختى Truth 
ملحوظة صغيرة اللينك وقع 
السلطات الامنية الله ينور هههههههههههه*​


----------



## ava_kirolos_son (1 يناير 2011)

hidaya77 قال:


> الي عمل كده اكيد جهات اجنبيه ليها مصلحه في الفتنه الطائفيه مش ممكن يكونوا مصريين اسرائيل ليها دخل في الموضوع وشكل الحكايه مش هتخلص هيولعها الله ينتقم منهم الصهايته عاوزين دمار وحرب بين الشعب المصري



 اكتم فمك يا هذا وكفاك استفزاز وغباء لا احد فعل و لايفعل مثل تلك الافعال غير امه الفساد امه الشرور امه النبي الكاذب المضل الان علمت وتأكدت من هو (666) المذكور في سفر الرؤيا ............

اسرائيل واليهود اكيد انظف واحسن مليون مره من امه الملعون محمد واله الاسلام الحقيررررررررر كفاك سذاجه

احذر هذا الاسلوب الحقبرررررررررررررر مره اخري انتا لا تكلم اطفال او مجانين لا يميزون 

انتا لا تكلم عبط وهطل​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (1 يناير 2011)

hidaya77 قال:


> الي عمل كده اكيد جهات اجنبيه ليها مصلحه في الفتنه الطائفيه مش ممكن يكونوا مصريين اسرائيل ليها دخل في الموضوع وشكل الحكايه مش هتخلص هيولعها الله ينتقم منهم الصهايته عاوزين دمار وحرب بين الشعب المصري


*

عجبى على عقول تعبانة
ومش مدية نفسها فرصة تفكر​*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (1 يناير 2011)

*اللينك عندي ممنوع حيث اسكن و اعيش بس اعمل سيرش و هاته من الكاش عموما انا خزنت الصفحه عشان اوريها للي معايا*

*ربنا يحرقكم يالي في بالي *​


----------



## apostle.paul (1 يناير 2011)

*هو كل حاجة يعملوها كلاب محمد تقولوا مش احنا
لا انتوا يا كلاب محمد اللى عملتوها ياارهابيين يا دمويين وذنب الناس دى ربنا هياخد حقم منكم تالت متلت مش بس بفضيحة الكلب محمد رسولكم الوسخ بل انتوا هتنيكوا كدا شوية عرر تتداسوا من الامم يا امة تعر رسولها كلب وسخ حقير 
*


----------



## SALVATION (1 يناير 2011)

hidaya77 قال:


> الي عمل كده اكيد جهات اجنبيه ليها مصلحه في الفتنه الطائفيه مش ممكن يكونوا مصريين اسرائيل ليها دخل في الموضوع وشكل الحكايه مش هتخلص هيولعها الله ينتقم منهم الصهايته عاوزين دمار وحرب بين الشعب المصري


 
_وليه ميكنش التفجير فى الجوامع اشمعنى الكنائس؟؟؟؟؟_
_كفاية بقى استخفاف بالعقول فووقوا_​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (1 يناير 2011)

* 
محمد رسول العرب هو شيطان سفر الرؤية 666
*​* 
محمد رسول العرب هو شيطان سفر الرؤية 666
*
* 
محمد رسول العرب هو شيطان سفر الرؤية 666
*​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (1 يناير 2011)

hidaya77 قال:


> طيب ورونا شطارتكم يا فالحين وحاربوا الارهاب ولا انتوا بق عالفاضي ورغي ولت وعجن وخلاص روحوا شوفوا حاجه اعملوها ولا فاهمين حتي دينكم مش بتقولوا بيحتفلوا في السما روحوا احتفلوا معاهم وريحونا عشان نخلص من الارهاب



*اه هنحتفل في السما و انت ساعتها هتكون مرمي في الظلمه الخارجيه مع الكاذبين و الوثنيين امثالك*

*بانوا علي حقيقتكوا يا عبدة الشيطان*

*الكلام الي بيطلع من لسانك دا كلام الشيطان لانه ساكنك*​


----------



## Critic (1 يناير 2011)

*الاخ هداية*
*كفاك سذاجة*
*ارحل بصمت*


----------



## Eva Maria (1 يناير 2011)

hidaya77 قال:


> الي عمل كده اكيد جهات اجنبيه ليها مصلحه في الفتنه الطائفيه مش ممكن يكونوا مصريين اسرائيل ليها دخل في الموضوع وشكل الحكايه مش هتخلص هيولعها الله ينتقم منهم الصهايته عاوزين دمار وحرب بين الشعب المصري


*
وهل هذا بجديد على امتك الاسلامية يا هذا ؟ 
هل مرتكبي جريمة نجع حمادي من أسرائيل ؟ 

هل مفجري كنائس العراق يهود ؟ 
هل القاعدة هي الموساد ؟

قالها أبليس رب الاسلام في  قرآنه :

(واقتلوهم حيث ثقفتموهم)

فهل تتبرأ من قرآنك ؟ 
*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (1 يناير 2011)

خلاص ياجماعة بلاش واحد زى الاخ ده يستفزنا بكلامه 
هو رحل بصمت حتى لو مش بمزاجه 
ربنا يرحمنا وينور عقولهم
​


----------



## losivertheprince (1 يناير 2011)

*سلام المسيح


اليوم السابع
 "الداخلية": 7 وفيات و24 مصاباً فى تفجير الإسكندرية**

السبت، 1 يناير 2011 - 03:47**
حبيب العادلى وزير الداخلية حبيب العادلى وزير الداخلية

كتبت سحر طلعت**

أصدرت وزارة الداخلية بياناً عن وقائع الانفجار الذى وقع أمام كنيسة القديسين بالإسكندرية، وجاء نص البيان كالآتى: "وقع انفجار عقب منتصف الليل بشارع خليل حمادة بمنطقة سيدى بشر دائرة قسم شرطة المنتزه أول بالإسكندرية أمام كنيسة القديسين مارى جرجس والأنبا بطرس".**

وقال البيان: إن الانفجار وقع عقب الانتهاء من القداس، وقد استقبلت المستشفيات عدد 7 حالات وفاة، و24 مصاباً منهم 8 مسلمين وحدوث تلفيات بمبنى الكنيسة وكذا بمسجد مقابل لها.**
وأشار البيان إلى أن الفحص المبدئى للسيارة التى تسببت فى الانفجار كانت متوقفة أمام الكنيسة باعتبار أنها خاصة بأحد المترددين عليها، وجار استكمال الحصر وتحديد كافة ملابسات الحادث والجناة.. وأخطرت النيابة العامة لمباشرة التحقيقات.*​


----------



## ava_kirolos_son (1 يناير 2011)

بشعارات الله أكبر – لا إله إلا الله – نفديك يا إسلام شعارات وهتافات المسلمين الآن أمام كنيسة القديسين ، حيث يقوم متظاهريين مسلمين فى الوقت الحالى بالهتاف ضد الكنيسة وامامها وحدثت مصادمات أمام الكنيسة ، وقام المسلمين بتكسير مستشفى الكنيسة ، وتكسير جميع محلات الأقباط حسبما قال لنا شاهد عيان ، وقال الشاهد فى أخر المكالمة " انقذونا .. انقذونا .

هذا وحسبما أفادت مصادرنا فإن كل أفراد الأمن الذين كانوا متواجدين امام الكنيسة قد قتلوا جميعا نتيجة الإنفجار ، بالإضافة لعدد من القتلى الأقباط .

منقول عن موقع الحق والضلال​


----------



## Critic (1 يناير 2011)

*7 وفيات يا امة الظلام !*
*الجثث فى الفديوهات و الصور بالعشرات و وصل عددهم 70 و تتجراون ان تجلعلوهم 7 !*
*امة الظلام و الجهل و التخلف تستخف بعقول شعبها*


----------



## ava_kirolos_son (1 يناير 2011)

critic قال:


> *7 وفيات يا امة الظلام !*
> *الجثث فى الفديوهات و الصور بالعشرات و وصل عددهم 70 و تتجراون ان تجلعلوهم 7 !*
> *امة الظلام و الجهل و التخلف تستخف بعقول شعبها*



مستحيل 

70

ده عدد كبيررررررررر جداااااااااااااااا

يارب ارحمنا​


----------



## Desert Rose (1 يناير 2011)

*ياالهى 70 ويمكن كمان اكتر 

يارب ارحم ارحم ارحم يارب 

كل عيد كده كل شوية مصر والعراق ومفيش مكان فى الكوكب كله اترحم منهم 

وبعد كده يجى واحد يوعظنا على اساس اننا هبل وعندنا عته مغولى ويقولنا ديه امريكا واسرائيل 

ها جهل مضروب بالجهل 




*


----------



## Desert Rose (1 يناير 2011)

*ياجماعة انا عارفة كلنا متعصبين ومتضايقين بس المفروض نصلى من اجل اهل الضحايا 

وكمان نصلى من اجل الارهابيين دول 

ياجماعة دول عمى زى ماالمسيح قال هم عميان 

اله هذا الدهر قد اعمى اذهان غير المؤمنين 

نصلى من اجلهم ان ربنا يرحمهم ويفتح عينيهم 
*


----------



## The Antiochian (1 يناير 2011)

*آآآآآآآخ يا رب*
*"من ثمارهم تعرفونهم"*
*يا رب اغفر لهم لأنهم لا يعرفون أنهم يحاربون أبناءك في صفوف إبليس*

*استيقظوا يا أخوتي المسلمين **رغم كل شيء نحن نحبكم ونحبهم*

*دموعي في انهمار مستمر*


----------



## The Antiochian (1 يناير 2011)

*وزيادة في مصدر كل هذه المصائب أن يكون ورق تواليت*


----------



## The Antiochian (1 يناير 2011)

*كان صايرلي زمان ما بكيت*
*وهلأ عم ببكي متل الولد الصغير*

*يا رب ارحم*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (1 يناير 2011)

يا ساتر يارب 

من شدة الذهول
مش مصدقة إن ديه حقيقة
و المصيبة كمان إنهم بيتظاهروا قدام الكنيسة و يقولوا نفديك يا إسلام
تفدوه بإيه 
بالقتلى والجرحى و لا إيه

يا إلهى إن أمكن فالتعبر عنا هذه الكأس
ولكن لا إرادتنا بل إرادتك

يا إلهى أعلم أنك قلت 
إن كان بالعود الرطب عملوا هذا
فكم يفعلون باليابس


----------



## Mzajnjy (1 يناير 2011)

اللى حصل ده برده تقصير من الكنيسة نفسها المفروض متسمحش لاى سيارة بالوقوف بجانبها فى هذه الاوقات بالذات ولا تعتمد على هذا الامن الفاشل حتى فى الدفاع عن نفسه


----------



## Desert Rose (1 يناير 2011)

*يا جماعة حد عنده اى اخبار اكيده عن عدد الجرحى ؟


*


----------



## Mzajnjy (1 يناير 2011)

ربنا يعزى اهاليهم كلهم و ينولنا كلنا بركة الشهادة اللى نالوها النهاردة المسلم الغبى فاكر انه لما يقتلنا هنحزن لا يا غبى و الف لا ده قتلك لينا هيوصلنا للملكوت بسرعة بس فى نفس الوقت هينزلك مع محمدك الدنس فى جهنم اسرع خالدين فيها الى ابد الابدين


----------



## Desert Rose (1 يناير 2011)

*يا جماعة امسكوا اعصابكوت شوية احنا بردو مش مفروض نشتم عليهم كده مهما عملوا فينا لازم بردو نصلى من اجلهم 

المهم انا عايزة اعرف عدد الضحايا كام ؟

وهل فيه صحيح تهديدات بانفجارات جديدة يوم العيد ولا ده مجرج كلام وخلاص؟
*


----------



## The Antiochian (1 يناير 2011)

*معليش أخي الحبيب الرب أوصانا ألا نقول لأخينا "أحمق" .*
*من الأفضل للطرفين أن نصلي ليفتح الرب بصيرتهم وينور قلوبهم ليمتلئ حبا ً بنور المسيح النقي .*

*أحبائي المسلمون ، ماذا تنتظرون أكثر من هذا اليوم ؟؟*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (1 يناير 2011)

mzajnjy قال:


> اللى حصل ده برده تقصير من الكنيسة نفسها المفروض متسمحش لاى سيارة بالوقوف بجانبها فى هذه الاوقات بالذات ولا تعتمد على هذا الامن الفاشل حتى فى الدفاع عن نفسه



عندك حق تاهت عليهم ديه
بس خد بالك إن منعوا العربيات ممكن يفجروا حمار أو إنسان ما فيش مشكلة عندهم ما هو رايح الجنة بأة عند الحوريات و كدة


----------



## +إيرينى+ (1 يناير 2011)

nancy2 قال:


> *المهم فى تهديدات فعلا بتفجيرات تانية يوم العيد ؟
> 
> يعنى القرف ده هيتكرر تانى ولا ايه ؟ الواحد اعصابه تعبت
> *


و لا أعصابك تتعب و لا حاجة حد يطول إن يموت على إسم المسيح


----------



## +إيرينى+ (1 يناير 2011)

يمكن التفجيرات ديه 
هى رجسة الخراب اللتى تكلم عنها دانيال النبى


----------



## Mzajnjy (1 يناير 2011)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> عندك حق تاهت عليهم ديه
> بس خد بالك إن منعوا العربيات ممكن يفجروا حمار أو إنسان ما فيش مشكلة عندهم ما هو رايح الجنة بأة عند الحوريات و كدة


 على الاقل الحمار او المسلم لو انفجرو هيبقى فى مساحة ضيقة مش زى عربية فيها بنزين و خلافه
و احب اقول بمناسبة الجنة
المثل الذى ينطبق على المسلم
عشم ابليس فى الجنة


----------



## Critic (1 يناير 2011)

*هل تعلم ان وقت الحريق كان المسلمين يهتفون لا اله الا الله و كانت السيدات المسلمات "بتزغرط"*
*هل هؤلاء يهود يا هذا ؟*
*هؤلاء مسلمين حقيقيين يريدوا ان يفوزوا بالحور العين و النكاح الابدى المحمدى بتنفيذ تعاليم قرآنهم بحذافيرها*
*هذا هو الاسلام الحقيقى*

*مسلمين سنيين على مذهب اقتلوهم حيث ثقفتموهم*
*و من يقول غير ذلك فليتبرا من قرآنه و اسلامه !*


----------



## Mzajnjy (1 يناير 2011)

سيبهم يصرخو و يظغرطو بكرة يظغرطو فى جهنم


----------



## !ابن الملك! (1 يناير 2011)

( بلد الغربة ) .. بس بلاش هبل ..
دا اليهود انضف منكوا .​ 
دول يهود ؟؟
http://66.96.232.222/~majahden/vb/showthread.php?p=45392​ 
غرفة ( المسيح ومحمد المسلمة ) دول يهود ؟
*[YOUTUBE]_UD2LTP1diI&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]*​ 
الشعب اللى فى اسكندرية اللى هتف .. (لا اله الا الله و كانت السيدات المسلمات "بتزغرط )
دول يهود .؟؟​ 
صدق القران لما قال ( اوسخ امة اُخرجت للناس )​ 
لو اتكلمتى نص كلمة تانية ملهاش لازمة .. هتتطردى .
ربنا يشفيكى انتى واخواتك العمى .​


----------



## !ابن الملك! (1 يناير 2011)

قناة المصرية بتقول
*21 قتيل و 43 مصاب منهم 8 مسلمين*
*دا غير الناس اللى لسا بتموت فى المستشفيات .*


----------



## Desert Rose (1 يناير 2011)

*يا سلام يهود ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ههههههه هم يضحك وهم يبكى 

نفسى يفوقوا من نظرية المؤامرة الغبية ديه الى بيضحكوا بيها على الناس 


ياجماعة هما صحيح الناس كانت بتهتف وقت الانفجار ؟ وكانوا بيزغردوا ؟ الى بسمعه ده صحيح؟ انا مش قادرة اصدق 

انا فى حالة ذهول
*


----------



## Desert Rose (1 يناير 2011)

*ياجماعة ال cnn هنا بتقول ان الى ماتوا 7 والجرحى 24 

الكلام ده صحيح ؟
*


----------



## !ابن الملك! (1 يناير 2011)

ده هبل ..
اصبرى لسا العدد هيكبر ..
انا صاحبى اتعور هو واخوه .. وشاف بعنية مش اقل من 20  ميت غير المصابين.

قبل الساعة 12 بليل بساعات .. قامت مظاهرات فى اسكندرية .. تسب البابا وتكفر من يهنئ المسيحيين بالعيد
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=161862
واضح ان الحكاية مش مخطط خارجى ولا كفته ..


----------



## صوت صارخ (1 يناير 2011)

*ارتفاع عدد ضحايا انفجار كنيسة الاسكندرية الى 21 قتيلا و35 جريحا

قتلى وجرحى فى انفجار سيارة مفخخة امام كنيسة بالاسكندرية    
القاهرة: اعلنت وزارة الصحة المصرية ارتفاع عدد ضحايا الانفجار الذي وقع بعد منتصف الليل امام كنيسة "القديسين" في سيدي بشر بمنطقة المنتزه شرق الإسكندرية الى 21 قتيلا و35 جريحا .

 ومن جهته، قرر المحامى العام لنيابات إستئناف الإسكندرية المستشار ياسر الرفاعى تشكيل لجنة من خبراء الأدلة الجنائية والطب الشرعى لمعاينة موقع الحادث.

وقام فريق من النيابة العامة برئاسة مدحت شرف رئيس نيابة المنتزة بمعاينة موقع الحادث ومناظرة الجثث بالمشرحة والجثث بالكنيسة والتى يتم نقلها حاليا للمشرحة، وإستمعوا لأقوال المصابين وشهود العيان.

ومن المتوقع أن يزيد عدد الضحايا عن العدد المذكور، نظرا لوجود جثث أخرى داخل الكنيسة لم يتم حصرها .

ومن جانبه ، أمر الرئيس حسني مبارك بسرعة ضبط مرتكبي حادث الإرهابي .

وتلقى الرئيس تقارير من وزير الداخلية اللواء حبيب العادلي ومحافظ الإسكندرية اللواء عادل لبيب.

وقدم الرئيس مبارك تعازيه لأسر الضحايا.وأمر بتوفير جميع الإمكانات لعلاج الجرحى.

وطالب الرئيس المصريين بالوقوف صفا واحدا ضد قوى الإرهاب والمتربصين بأمن الوطن والمستهدفين لوحدته.

وكانت وزارة الداخلية أصدرت بياناً عن وقائع الانفجار الذى وقع أمام كنيسة القديسين بالإسكندرية، وجاء في نص البيان: "وقع انفجار عقب منتصف الليل بشارع خليل حمادة بمنطقة سيدى بشر دائرة قسم شرطة المنتزه أول بالإسكندرية أمام كنيسة القديسين مارى جرجس والأنبا بطرس".

وقال البيان: إن الانفجار وقع عقب الانتهاء من القداس، وقد استقبلت المستشفيات عدد 7 حالات وفاة، و24 مصاباً منهم 8 مسلمين  وضابطي شرطة و3 من أفراد أمن الخدمة المعينة لتأمين الكنيسة، كما وقعت تلفيات بمبنى الكنيسة وكذا بمسجد مقابل لها وحدوث تلفيات بمبنى الكنيسة وكذا بمسجد مقابل لها.

 وذكرت مصادر أمنية مسئولة أن الحادث وقع عندما اندفعت سيارة "ملاكي الإسكندرية" خضراء اللون "س ي ج 5149"، والتي تبين أنها مفخخة ، إلي جموع المصلين الأقباط والمواطنين أثناء خروجهم من كنيسة مار مرقس الشهيرة بكنيسة القديسين .

وعقب خروج قائدها وتوقفها انفجرت في المواطنين وخلفت قتلى وجرحى كثيرين من المصلين الأقباط وأفراد الحراسة المكلفة بحماية الكنيسة وتأمينها .

وقالت المصادر إنه عقب التفجير توجه عدد من الأقباط إلي مسجد مقابل للكنيسة محاولين الاعتداء عليه إلا أن التواجد الأمني حال دون ذلك خاصة أن عشرات المسلمين المقيمين في المنطقة المجاورة للكنيسة توجهوا لإسعاف إخوانهم الأقباط المصابين ونقلهم بسياراتهم إلي المستشفيات لعلاجهم.

وشهدت الكنيسة نفسها اعتداء في شهر ابريل/نيسان عام 2006 حيث دخلها شخص وبدأ يطعن المصلين فأصاب عددا منهم بين قتيل وجريح.

وكان تنظيم القاعدة في العراق قد هدد المسيحيين في مصر باستهدافهم عقب حادثة كنيسة سيدة النجاة للسريان الكاثوليك في 31 اكتوبر/ تشرين الاول في بغداد، كما شهدت الاسكندرية تظاهرات لمسلمين يطالبون الكنيسة المصرية بإطلاق سراح نساء أسلمن ويعتقد أنهن محتجزات في كنائس.


منقول*


----------



## Desert Rose (1 يناير 2011)

*انا عارفة ال cnn بتجيب اخبار زى وشها 

بتاخد من الارقام المعلنة رسميا 

يعنى الموضوع كان متخطط اساسا طالما كان فيه مظاهرات قبلها 

ها طيب مين الى طلع بالمظاهرات اليهود ؟ ولا الصينين؟
*


----------



## مارينا عطية (1 يناير 2011)

يارب ارحمنا


----------



## azazi (1 يناير 2011)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *الحقارة المحمدية تتجلى فى الأسكندرية
> 
> [youtube]_ud2ltp1dii&feature=player_embedded[/youtube]
> 
> *​



*هذا المتحدث الحقير وما اقاله ..ما هو الا تمويه فبينهم وبين الارهابيين رابط روحي وانسجام ايدلوجي والعجيب انه يعزي رجال الأمن كونهم مسلمون ويستنكف ان يقدم تعاطفه وتعازيه مع الضحايا المسيحيين !!!.انه الحقد بكل بساطة والرضا بما حدث من تفجير .. !*


----------



## اليعازر (1 يناير 2011)

*استيقظت الآن على هذا الخبر المروع

الرحمة للشهداء،وتعازيي الحارة للجميع..

متى ينتهي هذا الاجرام ،

يا رب ارحمنا​*


----------



## salamboshra (1 يناير 2011)

*الاسلام خلاص بيموت + كل حادث بيحصين يدل على ضعف الاسلام + الاسلام بيحتضر + ربنا يرحمنا وتندثر وتنتهى هده العقيدة الشيطانيه ويؤمنو اتباعها بالرب يسوع المسيح*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (1 يناير 2011)

*يا رب ارني صنيع يديك العظيمة القوية

اريد ان اري انتقامك للشهداء الذين وافتهم المنية

اتمني يأتي حمو غضبك وتثأر لشعب المسيحية

كما كان ياتي غضبك علي فرعون والبقية

كما افنيت اناس كثيرة لم يقبلوا رب البشرية

مثلما توعدت لنينوي لو لم يرجعوا عن الخطية

وكضرباتك العشر التي كانت للعصور الاولية

وصياك الهي تمنعنا ان نمد يدنا لغيرنا بأذية

علمتنا ان نحول الخد الاخر ونشكر علي البلية

سيدي

اري انك اخذت حق داود من ابشالوم واعمالة الردية

مخلصي

رايت انك رتبت نفس الانتقام لنابوت من اخاب وايزابل الشقية

سامحني سيدي ان شرعت اكلمك انا عبدتك بدمك مفدية

تعودت انا احاكيك بما في قلبي وحواسي الداخلية

لا تدع اولادك يكونوا بين اسنان الاسد لقمة طرية

اتذكر سيدي حين قالوا لك ان كنت هو فخلص نفسك الالهية

لا تتركنا ليدي مقاتلينا ومن استباحوا الدماء الذكية

يروا بقتلنا انهم ينفزوا امر اللة وهذا شر البلية

اريد يمينك سيدي تلقن الجهلاء دروساً ذكية

ليسبح الجميع اسمك وتصبح النفوس مرضية

ونرفع اصواتاً بالحمد كما انقذت شعبك بيد قوية

وضربت فرعون وجنودة و فرسانة بضربة قوية

لتكون تسبحة جديدة لاسمك يا سيد البشرية


خواطر رجعا ليسوع​*


----------



## maged18 (1 يناير 2011)

ربنا يرحمنا معنديش تعليق غير هو ده الاسلام ارهابي دموي لا يحب الاخر انا لا اتطاول على دين لكن اظهر حقيقة واضحة


----------



## grges monir (1 يناير 2011)

*مهما حالوا الدفاع وتجميل صورة دينهم لامفر ان دينهم دموى وارهابى
*


----------



## azazi (1 يناير 2011)

*مركز المجاهدين التابع للقاعدة يعلن مسئوليته عن حادث الإسكندرية*

تطايرات أنباء داخل الكنيسة التي حدث بها الإنفجار أنها حصلت على نسخة من تنظيم ما يسمى مركز المجاهدين التابع لتنظيم القاعدة في  أنه السبب وراء التفجير الذي حدث ليلة أمس وجاء فيه 



بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم   

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله تعالى و بركاته .. 

الحمد لله نحمده ونستعينه ونستغفره ونستهديه ونعوذ بالله من شرور أنفسنا وسيئات أعمالنا والصلاة و السلام على خير البرية الضحوك القتال أمام المجاهدين صلى الله عليه و سلم و أصحابه و من تبعه بإحسان إلى يوم الدين 

أما بعد إلى الغرب الصليبي 

السلام على من أتبع الهدى أما بعد فأننا لم ننسى فعلكم الشنيع في الكنانة مصر وخطفكم للمسلمات اللواتي أبين إلا أن يتخلصوا من وهم ما تسموه نصرانية وعليه أتوجه بندائي هذا إلى نفسي وإلى كل مسلم غيور على عرض أخواته بتفجير دور الكنائس أثناء الإحتفال بعيد الكريسماس أي في الوقت التي تكون فيه الكنائس مكتظة وأذكرهم بأن هذا الفعل لا يعد إلا ردا على ما قام به أعوان النجس شنودة وأتباعه . 

http://www.misrelgdida.com/Incidents/48537.html


----------



## انصار المصطفى (1 يناير 2011)

لا حول و لا قوه إلا بالله 
يجب عليكم و على كل المسيحيين ان تعرفوا بانه يوجد اطراف خارجي لمصلحته ان تشغل الفتنة طائفة بين المسلمين و المسيحيين و علينا ان لاننجر خلفهم و نساعدهم لتحقيق اهدافهم وان هذه الاعمال لا تمد للاسلام بصله ويجب علينا نحن المسلمين و انتم المسيحيين ان نقف مع بعض حتى لا يستطيع احد ان يفرق بيننا او يشعل الفتن بيننا و اقدم تعازينا لاهالي الضحايه


----------



## اليعازر (1 يناير 2011)

> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله تعالى و بركاته ..
> 
> الحمد لله نحمده ونستعينه ونستغفره ونستهديه ونعوذ بالله من شرور أنفسنا وسيئات أعمالنا والصلاة و السلام على خير البرية الضحوك القتال أمام المجاهدين صلى الله عليه و سلم و أصحابه و من تبعه بإحسان إلى يوم الدين
> 
> ...





*وهل بعد هذا الجهل من جهل

غياب عقلي كامل

يا رب ارحم

يا رب نوّر العقول​*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (1 يناير 2011)

الفيديو ده ساعة حدوث الانفجار
[YOUTUBE]iUwE48nVFpc[/YOUTUBE]
لما سمعوه وسط الصلاة 
قبل ما يعرفوا انها سيارة مفخخة​


----------



## candy shop (1 يناير 2011)

العدد وصل ال21 ماتوا  ربنا يرحمهم  شهداء المسيح

ويصبر اسرهم

و48 مصابا ربنا يشفيهم

حادث بشع
​


----------



## BITAR (1 يناير 2011)

*لماذا كان المر من هدايا ميلادك ياسيدى*
*وفتحوا كنوزهم *
*لا ليسوا المجوس *
*بل ابناء المنجوس *
*كل مافى خزنتهم افرغوه*
*كل اعيارتهم *
*اندفعت *
*مزقت الابرياء *
*رقصوا للدماء *
*واكلوا قلوب بريئة *
*مرفوعة بالصلاة *
*هديتهم اليك يا ابن الله *
*اقتصرت هذا المساء *
*على حفنة اشلاء*
*اطفال عجائز نساء*
*صراخ لايدرك احد مداه*
*لاذهب ولا بخور *
*ولاملاك يبشر الرعاة *
*فقط جوقة ابلسة تقول*
*المجد للشيطان*
*وعلى الارض الطوفان *
*وللناس الدمعة *
*ولا عزاء ولارحمة ولا شمعة *
*لاخير ولا بر *
*كل هداياهم *
*مر فقط مر *
*فلماذا كان المر ياسيدى من هدايا ميلادك*
*فاقبل الدم المراق على بابك *
*وضع الاكاليل واحضن المصلوبين كمثالك *
*وفجر الان نور القيامة *
*اظهر مجدك وجلالك*
*بقلم*
*روبير الفارس*​


----------



## أَمَة (1 يناير 2011)

راجعة ليسوع قال:


> *يا رب ارني صنيع يديك العظيمة القوية​*
> 
> *اريد ان اري انتقامك للشهداء الذين وافتهم المنية*​
> *اتمني يأتي حمو غضبك وتثأر لشعب المسيحية*​
> ...


 

هذه ليس خواطر يا حبيبتي *راجعة ليسوع*
بل صلاة نبوية وستتحقق بإذن الرب

ولها اقول:

آآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآميييييييييييييييين.​


----------



## BITAR (1 يناير 2011)

*وزارة الصحة : *

*21 قتيلا و43 مصابًا بحادث كنيسة القديسين بالإسكندرية*​

*أعلن الدكتور عبد الرحمن شاهين، المتحدث الرسمى باسم وزارة الصحة، أن عدد حالات الوفيات فى حادث كنيسة القديسين بالإسكندرية ارتفع إلى 21 حالة، كما بلغ عدد المصابين 43 مصابا، تم نقل 35 منهم إلى مستشفى شرق المدينة، و8 إلى مستشفى الجامعة.*
*وقال شاهين فى تصريح له اليوم /السبت/، "إن وزير الصحة الدكتور حاتم الجبلى تابع الحادث لحظة بلحظة وأمر بإرسال فريق طبى بالإسعاف الطائر برئاسة الدكتور هانى مورو إلى الإسكندرية، يشمل عددا من التخصصات الطبية، ويضم 7 أعضاء" .*
*وأشار إلى أن الفريق توجه فور وصوله إلى مستشفى شرق المدينة وتابع جميع حالات المصابين، موضحًا أن الإصابات تراوحت ما بين كسور وحروق وجروح قطعية، وقرر الفريق الطبى إرسال حالتين من المصابين إلى القاهرة لاستكمال علاجهما بمستشفى معهد ناصر حيث إن حالتهما تتطلب مهارات طبية خاصة.*
*وأضاف أن الفريق الطبى يقوم حاليا بمتابعة حالات المصابين فى المستشفى الجامعى للاطمئنان عليهم وسوف يتم نقل أى من المصابين الذين تستدعى حالتهم إلى القاهرة لاستكمال العلاج.*
*وقال شاهين "إنه تم استدعاء جميع التخصصات الطبية بالمستشفيات التى استقبلت المصابين فور وقوع الحادث، وقاموا بعمل الإسعافات والفحوصات والإشاعات والتحاليل اللازمة لجميع المصابين".*


----------



## أَمَة (1 يناير 2011)

انصار المصطفى قال:


> لا حول و لا قوه إلا بالله
> يجب عليكم و على كل المسيحيين ان تعرفوا بانه يوجد اطراف خارجي لمصلحته ان تشغل الفتنة طائفة بين المسلمين و المسيحيين و علينا ان لاننجر خلفهم و نساعدهم لتحقيق اهدافهم وان هذه الاعمال لا تمد للاسلام بصله ويجب علينا نحن المسلمين و انتم المسيحيين ان نقف مع بعض حتى لا يستطيع احد ان يفرق بيننا او يشعل الفتن بيننا و اقدم تعازينا لاهالي الضحايه


 
يا اختي *أنصار المصطفى*

إذا كان كلامك صحيح ان هناك طرف خارجي له مصلحة بإشعال الفتنة الطائفية لماذا لا توجهيه الى المسلمين لأنهم المعتدون وليس المسيحيين.

أما ان هذا هو الكذب الحلال؟

يا رب اغفر لهم لأنهم لا يعلمون ماذا يفعلون.


----------



## max mike (1 يناير 2011)

*بأمانة حرام عليهم 
مفيش اى مناسبة او عيد يعدى على كده لازم يعملوا حاجة ينكدوا بيها علينا

اتصرف انت يارب
احنا سيبنا فى ايدك كل الامور​*


----------



## Desert Rose (1 يناير 2011)

انصار المصطفى قال:


> لا حول و لا قوه إلا بالله
> يجب عليكم و على كل المسيحيين ان تعرفوا بانه يوجد اطراف خارجي لمصلحته ان تشغل الفتنة طائفة بين المسلمين و المسيحيين و علينا ان لاننجر خلفهم و نساعدهم لتحقيق اهدافهم وان هذه الاعمال لا تمد للاسلام بصله ويجب علينا نحن المسلمين و انتم المسيحيين ان نقف مع بعض حتى لا يستطيع احد ان يفرق بيننا او يشعل الفتن بيننا و اقدم تعازينا لاهالي الضحايه



*يا اخت انصار الله يخليكى انا عارفة انك طيبة ومش عايزة اقولك كلام مستفز 

بس وحياتك ماتيجى ترفعيلنا الضغط بالكلام ده 

احنا مرارتنا اتفقعت من الاسطوانة المشروخة بتاعت الايدى الخارجية والايدى المريخية 

وهو لا فى ايادى خارجية ولابطيخية 

عشان خاطرى ماتقولى الكلام ده فى وشنا تانى عشان احنا خلاص هننفجر 

عايزة تعزينا اهلا وسهلا لكن كلام مؤامرات ومغامرات بوليسية لا كفاية شبعنا منه


*


----------



## maged18 (1 يناير 2011)

نفسي اعرف ايدي خارجية ايه ايدي خارجية ماشي طيب ما تبطلوا مظاهرات سب ولعن فينا وللبابا شنودة عشان كاميليا شحاته وما يسمونه بالاسيرات المسلمات لدى الكنائس والاديرة اي مسلم في الكون بيته من زجاج ميحدفش الناس بالطوب المسلمين هم البداية والنهاية ايضا لابد من طرد هولاء الغزه المسلمين من الاراضي المسيحية لانهم هم الشياطين بانفسهم لان الشيطان لا يحب المسيحي ان يصلي او يذكر اسم المسيح بمعنى انه يكون في طريق اخر  غير المسيحية


----------



## zezza (1 يناير 2011)

*ربنا يرحمنا 
انا صحيت من النوم على الخبر المحزن ده ...شئ يقطع القلب و يحزن
ربنا يرحم اخواتنا اللى استشهدوا و يشفى باقى المصابيين *


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (1 يناير 2011)

[YOUTUBE]vrEPz1aRIPA[/YOUTUBE]

*ده فيديو للجثث وبكاء ام على ابنائها يوجع القلب بجد*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (1 يناير 2011)

*بالصور.. مصابو "كنيسة القديسين" يتحدثون لـ"اليوم السابع" عن اللحظات الأخيرة قبل الانفجار.. وقيادات بالكنسية تنتقل إلى موقع الحادث لرفع تقرير للبابا شنودة

*الإسكندرية ـ جاكلين منير وهناء أبو العز

التقى "اليوم السابع" بعدد من المصابين فى حادث انفجار السيارة المفخخة أمام كنيسة القديسين بالإسكندرية، حيث قال ملازم الشرطة الليثى عبد الرحمن، والذى كان معينًا لحراسة الكنيسة يوم عيد الميلاد، إنه فوجئ بانفجار مدوٍ ونور عال لم يدرك بعدها شيئا.​ أما باسم فوزى سعد نقاش فقال إنه كان يؤدى الصلاة داخل الكنيسة هو، ومجموعة من أصدقائه، ثم سمع صوت انفجار مدو، وأحس بحرارة شديدة على جسده.
أما يونان غطاس سلامة وكيل بإحدى مدارس المحافظة فيقول إنه ذهب لتأدية الصلاة مع أهله، وإذا بدوى عال ونيران بدأت تلتهم جسدهم.
وقال يوسف وجدى، محاسب بأنه فوجئ بالانفجار والذى التهم جسده كاملا مما أحدث إصابات بالغة فى جميع أنحاء جسده، وبعدها فقد الوعى ولم يفق إلا فى المستشفى.
وانتقل إلى موقع حادث كنيسة القديسين بالإسكندرية عقب حادث الانفجار، القمص رويس مرقس الوكيل البابوى بالإسكندرية، كما حضر إلى مقر الحادث الأنبا باخوميوس أسقف البحيرة.
وذلك تمهيدًا لإعداد تقرير كامل عن واقعة الانفجار لرفعه إلى البابا شنودة الثالث بابا الإسكندرية وبطريرك الكرازة المرقسية.
يذكر أن واقعة انفجار السيارة المفخخة التى انفجرت عقب خروج شعب الكنيسة فى ليلة رأس السنة، قد أحدث حالة من الارتباك والغضب داخل الإسكندرية عقب سماع الحادث أمس.

*يونان غطاس وكيل مدرسة 






يوسف وجدى محاسب 





ملازم الشرطة الليثى عبد الرحمن



*

*ننشر أول صور من موقع الانفجار أمام كنيسة القديسين بالإسكندرية*




















































































































































http://www.coptreal.com/WShowSubject.aspx?SID=42130&sms_ss=facebook&at_xt=4d1f001c5632b054,0​


----------



## zezza (1 يناير 2011)

*الرئيس هيلقى كلمة دلوقتى بسبب الحادث ده 
كويس انه عرف ان الموضوع كبييييييييير و ما يتسكتش عليه 
بس يا ترى هيقول ايه ؟!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (1 يناير 2011)

[YOUTUBE]II-m-zn_b-w[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (1 يناير 2011)

الكنيسة تلغي احتفالات عيد الميلاد حداداً على ضحايا انفجار الإسكندرية

قالت مصادر كنسية إن الكنيسة القبطية الأرثوذكسية قررت إلغاء الاحتفالات بعيد الميلاد المقررة يوم 7 يناير حداداً على ضحايا الانفجار الذي ضرب كنيسة القديسين في سيدي بشر بالإسكندرية، وأسفر عن مقتل وإصابة العشرات.
وترددت أنباء عن احتمال عودة البابا من دير وادي النطرون وتوجهه إلى الإسكندرية عقب الحادث.


http://www.almasryalyoum.com/node/284262​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (1 يناير 2011)

«الداخلية»: تفجير الإسكندرية انتحاري ولا علاقة للسيارة بالحادث
                                                     قال مصدر أمني في بيان لوزارة الداخلية إن عمليات فحص آثار الانفجار الذى وقع أمام كنيسة القديسين مارى جرجس والأنبا بطرس بالإسكندرية، أكدت عدم وجود نقطة ارتكاز للتفجير بإحدى السيارات أو بالطريق العام بما يرجح أن العبوة التى انفجرت كانت محمولة من شخص انتحاري لقى مصرعه ضمن الآخرين.
 وأضاف المصدر أن فحص المعمل الجنائي أكد أن العبوة الانفجارية التى تسببت فى الحادث محلية الصنع تحتوى على «صواميل ورولمان بلي» لإحداث أكبر عدد من الإصابات، وأن الموجة الإنفجارية التى تسببت في تلفيات بسيارتين كانتا موضع اشتباه، كان اتجاهها من خارج السيارتين وبالتالي لم تكن أي منهما مصدراً للانفجار.
 كما أشار المصدر إلى أن ملابسات الحادث في ظل الأساليب السائدة حالياً للأنشطة الإرهابية على مستوى العالم والمنطقة تشير بوضوح إلى أن «عناصر خارجية قد قامت بالتخطيط ومتابعة التنفيذ»،  إلى جانب «تعارض ظروف ارتكاب الحادث مع القيم السائدة فى المجتمع المصري، وفي ظل مناسبة دينية يحتفل بها المسيحيون والمسلمون على حد سواء بروح من التآخى بمقومات راسخة لوحدة نسيج المجتمع المصرى»، مدللاً على ذلك بـ«إصابة مسلمين فى الحادث».
 ولفت المصدر إلى «إصابة أحد ضباط الشرطة وثلاثة من الأفراد كانوا معينين لتأمين الاحتفال بالكنيسة، وهو الإجراء الذى تم اتخاذه لتأمين كافة الكنائس على مستوى الجمهورية، في ظل التهديدات المتصاعدة من تنظيم القاعدة للعديد من الدول».
 وأكد المصدر فى نهاية تصريحاته «مشاركة وزارة الداخلية لأبناء الوطن فى مشاعر العزاء لأسر الضحايا واستنكار هذا الحادث الآثم الذى يتسم بالخسة والغدر كعهد كافة الجرائم الإرهابية»، مشيراً إلى أن الإجراءات الأمنية المكثفة جارية على أوسع نطاق لسرعة كشف كافة أبعاد الحادث

http://www.almasryalyoum.com/news/«الداخلية»-تفجير-الإسكندرية-انتحاري-ولا-علاقة-للسيارة-بالحادث​


----------



## صوت صارخ (1 يناير 2011)

انصار المصطفى قال:


> لا حول و لا قوه إلا بالله
> يجب عليكم و على كل المسيحيين ان تعرفوا بانه يوجد اطراف خارجي لمصلحته ان تشغل الفتنة طائفة بين المسلمين و المسيحيين و علينا ان لاننجر خلفهم و نساعدهم لتحقيق اهدافهم وان هذه الاعمال لا تمد للاسلام بصله ويجب علينا نحن المسلمين و انتم المسيحيين ان نقف مع بعض حتى لا يستطيع احد ان يفرق بيننا او يشعل الفتن بيننا و اقدم تعازينا لاهالي الضحايه



*لو كررت تلك البلاهة مرة أخرى سأضعك خارج المنتدى
كفاكم نصب يا كلاب محمد الملعون*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (1 يناير 2011)

[YOUTUBE]2Q54hjB5Os4[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## صوت صارخ (1 يناير 2011)

zezza قال:


> *الرئيس هيلقى كلمة دلوقتى بسبب الحادث ده
> كويس انه عرف ان الموضوع كبييييييييير و ما يتسكتش عليه
> بس يا ترى هيقول ايه ؟!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


*
تفتكر حيقول أيه

المفروض أن يتنحى هو والحكومة​*


----------



## dodo jojo (1 يناير 2011)

*اعداد الضحايا 21 قتيل..وهناك مصادر تقول عدد المصابين 79..وهناك مصادر اخري تقول عدد المصابين 48 وهناك 8 مصابين فقط مسلمين..وحدث ان المسيحين القوا الحجاره على المسجد الذى امام الكنيسه لانفعلايتهم..وايضا القوا الحجاره على الشرطه لعدم حمايتها لهم..فما فائدة الظابط الذى يقف امام الكنائس..ما فائدته..والى متى سنظل مظلومين فى وطننا الى متى؟؟..وظهر فى الاخبار ان احد المسلمين يقول لم يفرق هذا الحادث بين الكنيسه والمسجد..وهذا خطا مليون%..اذا لم يتم الحكم على قضية شهداء نجع حمادى فماذا يحدث فى هذه القضيه..خلاص بقى كل عيد لازم ينكدوا علينا..مش عارف العيد الجاى هيعملوا ايه..هيضربونا بالمسدسات قدام الحكومه..وهتقف تتفرج الحكومه..هى دى مصر وقال ايه ام الدنيا..ام الدنيا منين لما كل شهر والتانى تحصل تصيبه ولا كارثه ولا خناقه ولا حريقه ولا موت ولا اصابه..ده كان ندائي..ارحمونا شويه يا مسلمين..واحمينا شويه يا حكومه..انا وصل بي الحال اننا كرهت نفسي وكرهت مصر واللى عايشين فيها..خلاص مش قادرين نستحمل القهر اللى علينا..وبعد كل ده فى الاول وفى الاخر بنوجه ندائنا لربنا ونقوله يارب ارحمنا*


----------



## SALVATION (1 يناير 2011)

_الكنيسة محتاجة تبرع  بالدم يا جماعة _​


----------



## Mzajnjy (1 يناير 2011)

ارهاب ملعون رسوله مجنون امر بالقتل و القتال يستاهل الضرب بالنعال تابعه الشرير ذهب كالحمير بعد حفظه القرآن اللعين قتل الناس بالانفجار و سيلقى مصيره مع الاشرار فى جهنم يتعذب و بالنار يتأدب فيلعن رسوله الكذاب و يضربه بالشبشب و القبقاب و يقول له انت السبب فى هذا العذاب و ما كنت انا الا غافل و اسير كالبقر و العجل الضرير امشى ورائك دون تفكير


----------



## Mzajnjy (1 يناير 2011)




----------



## صوت صارخ (1 يناير 2011)

[YOUTUBE]KUS_leZcSAc&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Dona Nabil (1 يناير 2011)

salvation قال:


> _الكنيسة محتاجة تبرع  بالدم يا جماعة _​



*لو فى اى مكان فى القاهره هيقوم بمهمة استقبال التبرعات ونقلها يا ريت تبلغونا
فى كتيييييييييير مستعديين للتبرع وفورا *


----------



## azazi (1 يناير 2011)

ارتفعت حصيلة ضحايا تفجير أمام كنيسة القديسيين بالإسكندرية إلى 21 قتيلا و79 جريحا ووقع الحادث بعد نصف ساعة من بدء السنة الجديدة، وخلف غضبا في أوساط الأقباط ومن جهته دعا الرئيس المصري الأقباط والمسلمين للوقف معا ضد الإرهاب

http://www.dw-world.de/dw/article/9799/0,,14746423,00.html


----------



## Molka Molkan (1 يناير 2011)

*ماحدش يتبرع في القاهرة ولا في اي مستشفي حكومي ابداً
هايسرقوا الدم ومش هايوصل
*


----------



## Mzajnjy (1 يناير 2011)

طلب لكل الكنائس فى مصر رفض تواجد الامن امام اى كنيسة و لا نعتمد عليهم فليسو بفائدة و الكتاب المقدس يقول *هكذا قال الرب: *
*ملعون الرجل الذي يتكل على الإنسان، *
*ويجعل البشر ذراعه وعن الرب يحيد قلبه...**مبارك الرجل الذي يتكل على الرب وكان الرب متكله"*
*ولندع الله ليحمى بيته و اولاده*


----------



## الياس السرياني (1 يناير 2011)

يا أولاد الافاعي من اراكم ان تهربوا من الغضب الاتي

لي النقمة أنا أجازي يقول الرب.


----------



## fauzi (1 يناير 2011)

السبت، 01 كانون الثاني/يناير 2011، آخر تحديث 12:59 (GMT+0400)
الانفجار أعقبته أعمال شغب القاهرة، مصر (CNN) -- أعلن عبد الرحمن شاهين، المتحدث باسم وزارة الصحة المصرية، ارتفاع حصيلة قتلى الهجوم بسيارة مفخخة على "كنيسة القديسين" بالإسكندرية، إلى 21 قتيلاً و43 جريحاً، بينما ذكرت وزارة الداخلية أن بين الضحايا 8 مسلمين وخمسة من الشرطة وأفراد أمن الكنيسة، في حين أعاد المراقبون إلى الأذهان تهديدات تنظيم القاعدة الموجهة للأقباط.


وقد تمكنت الأجهزة الأمنية بمديرية أمن الاسكندرية من "إعادة الهدوء إلى منطقة كنيسة القديسين التي شهدت حادث الانفجار المأسوي، حيث كانت المنطقة قد شهدت بعض الاحتكاكات والمناوشات بين قلة متطرفة من المسلمين والمسيحيين عقب وقوع الانفجار،" بحسب بيان الداخلية.

واستهجن الأزهر من جانبه الهجوم، وقال إن مثل هذه الحوادث "مرفوضة تماما لأنها تستهدف ضرب الوحدة الوطنية التي تتميز بها مصر عبر السنين."

وجاء الهجوم خلال وجود حشد من الأقباط داخل وخارج الكنيسة للاحتفال بالعام الجديد، وذلك في شارع خليل حمادة بمنطقة "سيدي بشر."

وحرص بيان لوزارة الداخلية المصرية على امتصاص أي توتر طائفي قد ينشب بالبلاد، عبر التأكيد بأن بين جرحى الهجوم ثمانية مسلمين، كما أشارت إلى أن الانفجار ألحق أضراراً مادية بمسجد مقابل للكنيسة.

غير أن ذلك لم يساعد على وقف فورة الغضب لدى أقباط المنطقة، الذين هاجم مئات منهم - وفق تقارير إعلامية - عربات الشرطة المنتشرة في الموقع وحطموها، محملين أجهزة الأمن مسؤولية التقصير في حمايتهم.

من جانبه، لفت الموقع الرسمي للإذاعة والتلفزيون في مصر أن الفحص المبدئي أشار إلى أن السيارة التي تسببت في الانفجار "كانت متوقفة أمام الكنيسة باعتبار انها خاصة بأحد المترددين عليها."

كما أشار الموقع إلى وجود بعض الحالات الحرجة بين الجرحى، إذ نقل عن المتحدث الرسمي باسم وزارة الصحة تأكيده على انتقال طاقم طبي إلى الإسكندرية على متن طائرة إسعاف لنقل الحالات الحرجة التي يصعب علاجها إلى القاهرة.
وفي تطور لافت، أصدر تنظيم "الإخوان المسلمون" بياناً استنكر فيه التفجيرات، وسأل الله أن "يحفظ شعب مصر مسلمين وأقباطًا وأن يحمي بلادنا من كل مكروه وسوء."

وكان تنظيم القاعد في العراق قد وجه بنوفمبر/تشرين الثاني الماضي، إنذاراً إلى مسيحيي المشرق عموماً والأقباط خصوصاً، وهدد بشن هجمات في حال لم يتم إطلاق نساء قال التنظيم إن الكنيسة تتحفّظ عليهن بعد إشهار إسلامهن.

وكانت "دولة العراق الإسلامية،" وهي مظلة تضم مجموعة من التنظيمات، على رأسها القاعدة في العراق، قد وجهت رسالة تهديد إلى المسيحيين في الدول العربية، وتوعدت بشن هجمات على كنائس في العراق ودول المشرق ومصر، وذلك استجابة لما قالت إنه "نداء الله والمستضعفات من المسلمات المأسورات" في كنائس مصر.

وجاء تهديد التنظيم عبر رسالة صوتية تلاها شخص لم يعرّف عن نفسه، ولكنه أعلن مسؤولية "كتيبة الاستشهاديين في جيش دولة العراق الإسلامية" عن الهجوم الذي استهدف كنيسة "سيدة النجاة" في بغداد، واضعاً ما جرى في إطار السعي لإطلاق نساء قيل إن الكنيسة القبطية في مصر تتحفّظ عليهن بعد إسلامهن.

وحددت الرسالة أهداف عملية الكنيسة في بغداد بـ"الإفراج عن كاميليا شحادة ووفاء قسطنطين وغيرهما،" وقالت: "مطلبنا بسيط وواضح، أسيراتنا اللاتي عند أبناء ملتكم في مصر مقابل أبناء ملتكم المحتجزين في الكنيسة،" وذلك قبل أن تقوم أجهزة الأمن العراقية بتحريرهم في وقت لاحق من ليل الأحد.

وكانت قوات الأمن العراقي قد اقتحمت كنيسة "سيدة النجاة" الأحد، لتحرير الرهائن، ما أسفر عن مقتل 58 شخصاً، بينهن 17 شرطياً وخمسة مسلحين، إلى جانب جرح 57 شخصاً. واحتجز المسلحون ما يزيد على 120  شخصاً في قداس يوم الأحد بكنيسة في حي الكرادة في بغداد وطالبوا بإخلاء زملائهم المعتقلين في سجون الداخلية.

ورغم أن المواقع التي عادة ما تنشر بيانات تنظيم القاعدة أو الحركات المتحالفة معه لم تنشر ما يدل على مسؤولية التنظيم عن هجوم الإسكندرية، غير أن ناشطين على تلك المواقع "باركوا" العمليات واعتبروا أنها تأتي تنفيذا للتهديدات.

http://arabic.cnn.com/2011/middle_east/1/1/egypt.arab/index.html


----------



## zama (1 يناير 2011)

صوت صارخ قال:


> [youtube]kus_lezcsac&feature=player_embedded[/youtube]​


*

أستاذي / صوت صارخ ..*

بجد أنا مرتاح جداً بالترنيمة دي ، شعوري المرة دي غير أي مرة و غير أي حادث ،

أنا حاسس بسلام داخلي ..

الترنيمة دي مليئة بروح النشوة و الإيمان المعزي ..

بجد أشكرك ..

تقييم لشخصك الغالي ع هالترنيمة الروعة ..

أشكرك جداً جداً جداً جداً ..


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (1 يناير 2011)

[YOUTUBE]TJakg4GnuxI[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## fauzi (1 يناير 2011)

عشرات القتلى والمصابين في انفجار أمام كنيسة بالاسكندرية

ذكرت وزارة الصحة المصرية ان الانفجار الذي وقع قرب كنيسة في الاسكندرية اسفر عن مقتل 21 شخصا واصابة 35 اخرين. وأفاد بيان وزارة الداخلية المصرية أن من بين الجرحى ثمانية من المسلمين، والباقي من المسيحيين.

وقال بيان الوزارة ان السيارة التي انفجرت كانت متوقفة امام الكنيسة ، وتم فتح تحقيق من جانب النيابة العامة.

وقال شاهد عيان لمحطة اون تي في التلفزيونية انه راى سيارة خضراء من نوع سكودا تصل الى امام الكنيسة قرابة الساعة الثامنة مساء وترجل منها عدد من الرجال بعد ان ركنوها ثم ما لبثت ان انفجرت، حسب الشاهد.

وقال شهود عيان لـ"بي بي سي" إن اشتباكات وقعت بين مسيحيين ومسلمين في مدينة الاسكندرية وتم اتلاف العديد من السيارات عقب الانفجار.

ووقع الانفجار قرابة الساعة 12.30 بعد منتصف الليل بالتوقيت المحلي، فيما كان المصلون يخرجون من الكنيسة بحي سيدي بشر. واشار الشهود الى ان سيارة متفحمة كانت موجودة امام مدخل الكنيسة.

وقال الأب مينا عادل لوكالة أنباء أسوشييتد برس إن ما يربو على ألف شخص كانوا داخل الكنيسة لحضور قداس، وإن الانفجار وقع بعد نهاية القداس.

وأضاف الأب عادل "كنت داخل الكنيسة وسمعت دوي انفجار كبير" وقال إن النار اشتعلت ببعض الجثث.



http://www.bbc.co.uk/arabic/middleeast/2010/12/101231_car_bomb_alexandria.shtml


----------



## fauzi (1 يناير 2011)

قتلى وجرحى في انفجار أمام كنيسة القديسين في الإسكندرية

أدى انفجار أمام كنيسة في الإسكندرية شمال مصر إلى سقوط قتلى وجرحى ليل الجمعة السبت. ووقع الانفجار بينما كان مصلون يغادرون كنيسة القديسين في حي سيدي بشر في المدينة. وأعلنت وزارة الداخلية أن الاعتداء "انتحاري على الأرجح".
حسنية مليح (فيديو)
أ ف ب (text)
 
اسفر الاعتداء بسيارة مفخخة الذي وقع ليل الجمعة السبت امام كنيسة في الاسكندرية (شمال مصر) عن سقوط 21 قتيلا، حسب حصيلة جديدة حصلت عليها وكالة فرانس برس من مسؤول في وزارة الصحة المصرية.
وقال اسامة عبد المنعم ان "عدد الضحايا ارتفع الى 21 قتيلا".
وكانت الحصيلة السابقة للوزارة تحدثت عن سقوط سبعة قتلى و24 جريحا.

ووقع الانفجار الذي لم تعلن اي جهة مسؤوليتها عنه بعد حوالى نصف الساعة من منتصف ليل الجمعة السبت بينما كان مصلون يغادرون كنيسة القديسين في حي سيدي بشر في المدينة.

واوضحت وزارة الداخلية ان السيارة التي انفجرت كانت متوقفة امام الكنيسة وتم فتح تحقيق من جانب النيابة العامة.

واكد شاهد عيان لمحطة اون تي في التلفزيونية انه راى سيارة خضراء من نوع سكودا تصل الى امام الكنيسة قرابة الساعة 00,20.

واضاف ان عددا من الرجال نزلوا منها فور توقفها ثم ما لبثت ان انفجرت.


http://www.france24.com/ar/20110101-egypt-blast-alexandria-church-car-bomb-coptic-chritians


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (1 يناير 2011)

[YOUTUBE]cCf_Tvk5YWY[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## مونيكا 57 (1 يناير 2011)

[YOUTUBE]vrEPz1aRIPA&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]

​


----------



## صوت صارخ (1 يناير 2011)

​


----------



## fauzi (1 يناير 2011)

الرئيس المصري: دلائل على "أصابع خارجية" في انفجار وقع أمام كنيسة
Sat Jan 1, 2011 12:20pm GMT    
القاهرة (رويترز) - قال الرئيس المصري حسني مبارك يوم السبت في كلمة قصيرة بعد انفجار استهدف كنيسة بمدينة الاسكندرية الساحلية ان دلائل توافرت لدى القاهرة تثبت تورط "أصابع خارجية" في الهجوم الذي أوقع 21 قتيلا و79 جريحا.

وقال في الكلمة التي أذاعها التلفزيون المصري وبثتها وكالة أنباء الشرق الاوسط ان الهجوم هو "عملية ارهابية تحمل في طياتها دلائل تورط أصابع خارجية تريد أن تجعل من مصر ساحة لما تراه من شرور الارهاب بمنطقتنا وخارجها."

وأضاف متوعدا مدبري الهجوم "أمن مصر القومي هو مسؤوليتي الاولى لا أفرط فيه أبدا ولا أسمح لاحد أيا كان بالمساس به أو الاستخفاف بأرواح أو مقدرات شعبنا."

وتابع أن الاعتداء "استهدف الوطن بأقباطه ومسلميه... امتزجت دماء شهدائهم وجرحاهم على أرض الاسكندرية لتقول لنا جميعا ان مصر برمتها هى المستهدفة."

وفي وقت سابق ناشد مبارك المصريين أن يتصدوا - مسلمين ومسيحيين - للارهاب.

ويقول محللون ان الحكومة قلقة ازاء امكانية حدوث قلاقل في البلاد في وقت تتجه فيه الى انتخابات رئاسية مهمة أواخر العام الحالي.
http://ara.reuters.com/article/topNews/idARACAE70009W20110101


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (1 يناير 2011)

صلاه من اجل موضوع شهدا كنيسة القديسين !!!!

ياريت الكل يشارك معانا بصلاته 
من اجل ان الرب يرسل تعزيات للجميع 
​


----------



## Ramzi (1 يناير 2011)

اللة يرحم الشهدااء
ويلعن المتسبب
مين ما كان .... و كلنا عارفين انه المتسبب همة كلاب محمد كلاب مسلمين قلبهم غل و كراهية


----------



## Dona Nabil (1 يناير 2011)

*قالوا دلوقتى على السى تى فى ان الامن مانع الناس توصل للمستشفيات للتبرع بالدماء رغم شدة احتياج  المصابين لنقل دم والحجة اوامر بمنع   التجمهر !!!*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (1 يناير 2011)

استنفار أمنى فى جميع كنائس مصر بعد حادث الاسكندرية









 استنفار  أمنى  فى  جميع   كنائس  مصر بعد  حادث  الاسكندرية

 السبت 1 يناير 2011   12:40:23 م

 خضعت  كنائس  مصر لإجراءات وتدابير أمنية مشددة، بعد تفجير الإسكندرية الذي وقع فجر السبت وأدى لسقوط 22 قتيلا وحوالي 80 مصابا. 

 وأعلنت حالة الاستنفار الأمني بين ضباط وجنود وأفراد الشرطة خشية وقوع أية حوادث على خلفية حادثة الإسكندرية.

 ففي الأقصر، فرضت الشرطة إجراءات أمنية مشددة وكثفت الحراسات حول الكنائس ودور العبادة المسيحية، وعبر د.سمير فرج عن سعادته بروح المحبة والمودة التي تربط أبناء الأقصر من مسلمين ومسيحيين يعملون كنسيج واحد من أجل رفعة شأن وطنهم.

 كما شهدت محافظات سوهاج وأسوان إجراءات أمنية مماثلة في إطار خطة أمنية موسعة يشرف على تنفيذها اللواء طه الزاهد مساعد أول وزير الداخلية لمنطقة جنوب الصعيد حيث شملت تلك الإجراءات توسيع دائرة الاشتباه ونشر نقاط لتفتيش القادمين والخارجين لمدن تلك المحافظات وتشديد الإجراءات بمطارات الأقصر وأسوان وسوهاج بجانب تمشيط الجزر النيلية والمناطق الجبلية المتاخمة للمدن والقرى.

 إلى ذلك استنكرت حركة سيدات من أجل التنمية على لسان منسقتها النائبة هدى خليل عضوة مجلس الشعب، تفجير الإسكندرية ووصفته بالبربري والبعيد عن تعاليم كافة الأديان السماوية.

 وأكدت أن هذا العمل الإرهابي يقف خلفه جهات خارجية ممن تتربص بأمن وأمان مصر ويسعون لزرع الفتنة بين أبناء الوطن الواحد مطالبة أبناء الشعب المصري باليقظة لمن يتربصون بهم وبأمنهم وبالتصدي لكل محاولات زرع الفتنة بينهم.

 وطالبت اللجنة الشعبية لدعم ومناصرة القضايا الوطنية على لسان منسقها محمد صالح بفتح حوار مفتوح حول المسكوت عنه في علاقة المسلمين والأقباط والإسراع في تفعيل دور مجلس العائلة المصرية الذي طالب بتشكيله فضيلة الإمام الأكبر د.أحمد الطيب شيخ الأزهر.

 وكانت احتفالات رأس السنة في مدينة نجع حمادي وفرشوط وبقية مدن قنا التي كانت مسرحا لأحداث عنف طائفي قد جرت وسط أجواء اتسمت بالود والمحبة بين المسيحيين والمسلمين.

 كما شهدت مدينة قنا إجراءات أمنية استثنائية وخضعت المدينة وقرية حجازة بقوص ومركزي أبوتشت وفرشوط ونجع حمادي وبقية مدن المحافظة لخطة أمنية محكمة في ليلة رأس السنة.

 وأكد مصدر أمني أن مديرية أمن القليوبية عززت الإجراءات الأمنية أمام  كنائس  المحافظة عقب أحداث الإسكندرية، وتم منع السيارات من الوقوف بالقرب من الكنائس مع الاستفسار عن هوية كل من يقترب إحداها. 

 وأمر اللواء محمد الفخراني، مدير أمن القليوبية، بتكثيف النقاط الأمنية والأكمنة على الطرق السريعة وتشديد الحراسة على الكنائس والأديرة بالمحافظة وعلي ضرورة تواجد ضباط الخدمات أمام الكنائس وتشديد الإجراءات الأمنية. 

 كما شددت الأجهزة الأمنية في الفيوم من اجراءاتها وتواجدها أمام  كنائس  المحافظة عقب وقوع  حادث  التفجير أمام كنيسة القديسين بالأسكندرية .

 وكثفت أجهزة الأمن بالوادي الجديد من تواجد أفرادها أمام كنيسة العذراء بمدينة الخارجة، وذلك لتأمين الكنيسة بشكل دقيق بعد أحداث كنيسة القديسين بالإسكندرية. 

 وقامت الأجهزة الأمنية بإغلاق الشوارع المؤدية لمدخل الكنيسة بالخارجة، حيث تم إغلاق الشارعين 9 و 10 بحي السلام، موقع مبنى الكنيسة، واستخدام الشوارع البديلة




​


----------



## fauzi (1 يناير 2011)

ارتفع إلى 21 قتيلا, عدد ضحايا الانفجار الذي وقع في وقت متأخر من الليلة الماضية أمام كنيسة القديسين بالإسكندرية, فيما بلغ عدد المصابين 43 بينهم ثمانية مسلمين.

وقالت المصادر الطبية إن الجرحى يتلقون العلاج في مستشفيين بالمدينة التي تقع على البحر المتوسط ، أحدهما يتبع مسجدا مواجها لكنيسة القديسين مار مرقص والأنبا بطرس التي وقع أمامها الانفجار.

وقد فرضت قوات الأمن طوقا على الكنيسة ومنعت الأشخاص من دخولها، بينما تسهل الخروج لمسيحيين يوجدون داخلها منذ وقوع الانفجار, الذي استخدمت فيه سيارة ملغومة, وفقا للشرطة.

كما ذكر شهود عيان لرويترز أن مئات المسيحيين يوجدون داخل الكنيسة التي تسبب الانفجار في تحطيم واجهتها.

وكان محافظ الإسكندرية عادل لبيب أجرى مفاوضات مع قيادات مسيحية في الساعات الأولى من صباح اليوم أسفرت عن موافقة المسيحيين على نقل جثث من داخل الكنيسة إلى المشرحة.

وكان المسيحيون نقلوا الجثث إلى داخل الكنيسة ورفضوا لفترة من الوقت السماح للسلطات بنقلها إلى المشرحة. كما أجبرت قوات الشرطة مسيحيين كانوا يقفون في موقع الانفجار على دخول الكنيسة باستعمال قنابل الغاز المدمع . 
وذكر مصدر أمني لوكالة الأنباء الألمانية أن الحادث نجم عن استخدام كمية كبيرة ربما تصل إلى مائة كيلوغرام من مادة "تي أن تي" شديدة الانفجار كانت مثبتة أسفل السيارة، الأمر الذي أدى إلى تفجير السيارة بالكامل وتضرر المباني المحيطة بالكنيسة وخاصة الواجهة والبوابة الخارجية.

وتوقع أن تكون جهات أجنبية هي المسؤولة عن الهجوم بسبب طريقة تنفيذه وكمية المتفجرات المستخدمة فيه، مثلما يحدث في العراق وأفغانستان 
. http://www.aljazeera.net/NR/exeres/3A188DDB-30AD-4FFF-860E-78C44A8CEC27.htm


----------



## صوت صارخ (1 يناير 2011)

*مجمع كهنة الاسكندرية يدين تفجيرات كنيسة القديسين ​
تواصل النيابة العامة تحرياتها والتحقيق فى تفجيرات كنيسة القديسين التى راح ضحيتها حتى الان 23 قتيلا واكثر من 80 مصابا بعضهم فى حالة حرجة
وقد أصدر مجمع كهنة الإسكندرية والمجلس الملي السكندري، بياناً رسمياً أدانا فيه انفجار 3 سيارات مفخخة في كنيسة القديسين، منتصف ليل أمس، وأسفر عن مقتل أبرياء من الأقباط والمسلمين وسقوط 79مصابا إلى جانب العديد من الأشلاء.
وقال البيان: إن المجلس الملي ومجمع الكهنة يستنكران الحادث المؤسف الذي يهدد أمن المواطنين ويشكل تصعيداً خطيراً للأحداث الطائفية الموجهة ضد الأقباط خاصة أن نفس المكان تعرض لحادث مؤسف منذ أربع سنوات، وهذه الحادثة نتيجة الاحتقان الطائفي والافتراءات التي وجهت ضد البابا والكنيسة ورموزها.

من جهة أخرى، قا ل مصدر كنسي مطلع: إن البابا شنودة الثالث سمع عن حادث كنيسة القديسين بالإسكندرية أثناء إقامته بدير الأنبا بيشوي بوادي النطرون، وأضاف المصدر أن بعض الآراء تطالب بإلغاء الاحتفال بعيد الميلاد المجيد لكن الأمر لم يحسم بعد.

وأشار المصدر إلى أن البابا شنودة كلف الأنبا يؤأنس سكرتيره الخاص والأنبا باخوميوس أسقف البحيرة ومرسى مطروح، بمتابعة تطورات الحادث من الإسكندرية*


----------



## candy shop (1 يناير 2011)

وايه الفايده ان الكل بيستنكر 

كانوا فين لازم تحصل مصيبه الاول 

وبعد كده كل واحد يطلع يقول بنستنكر 

والشهداء دول ذنيهم ايه  
​


----------



## مصري بجد (1 يناير 2011)

*احمل جميع التعازي من اخوانكم المسلمين الي اخواننا المسيحين 
ربنا يصبركم ويصربنا 

انا ليا اخ مصاب مسيحي 
بس الحمد لله ربنا ستر عليه هو كلمني من شوية وبيقول انه كويس والحمد لله 
وبيقول لمصر كلها انها تدعي لكل الناس اللي ماتوا سواء مسيحين او مسلمين 
لانه بيقول فيه ناس مسلمين كمان ماتوا 

انا مش جاي اقول كدا علشان تضايقوا او تزعلوا 
بس ربنا العالم انا حالتي عاملة ازاي 
لان حرام يتعمل كدا في يوم عيد 
مين اللي عمل كدا دا اللي المفروض بعد مانفوق من محنتنا دي نفكر فيها 
اذا كانوا موقع المجاهدين زي ماقلتم اعلن مسئوليته فدول قلة مسلمين وعلى جهنم ان شاء الله 
مرة تانية باعزيكم وطالب من ربنا انه يشفي جميع المصابين ويعدي المحنة اللي احنا فيها دي على خير 

شكرا جزيلا *


----------



## Dona Nabil (1 يناير 2011)

molka molkan قال:


> *ماحدش يتبرع في القاهرة ولا في اي مستشفي حكومي ابداً
> هايسرقوا الدم ومش هايوصل
> *



*نشكر ربنا الموضوع تم تنظيمه من قبل الكنيسه وفى 3 خدام فى كل بنك دم من التلاته بيستلموا قسايم التبرع وبيتأكدوا من وصوله للضحايا*


----------



## oesi no (1 يناير 2011)

*"شبكة المجاهدين الإلكترونية" تتوعد باستهداف كنائس جديدة *

                           السبت، 1 يناير  2011 - 15:33





                             الشبكة المتطرفة وعدت بتكرار التفجيرات                         
 كتب رامى نوار


 

 
فى أول تعليق لها على حادث كنيسة القديسين بالإسكندرية، قالت شبكة  المجاهدين الإلكترونية المتطرفة: "إنّما هذا أوّل الغيث، فسلّم أسرانا  وأسلِم تُسلَم وإلاّ فالسيف بيننا".

وقالت الشبكة التى سبق أن نشرت خريطة بمواقع وعناوين الكنائس المصرية  المستهدفة فى احتفالات رأس السنة "الكريسماس" وكان من بينها كنيسة  القديسين: نعم فإنّ أوّل الغيث قطرة، نعم لأجل امرأة مسلمة مؤمنة تُجيَّش  الجيوش من المسلمين، وإن أبيدت عن بكرة أبيها أسوة بالرّسول صلوات الله  عليه وسلامه.. تقبّل الله منكم يا شباب مصر الأبى يا غيارى يا موحّدين هكذا  يكون الكلام مع الأقباط".

وأضافت الشبكة عبر موقعها الإلكترونى، قوموا لله يا شباب الأمّة يا شباب مصر المسلم الأباة.

كونوا فداء لله فلا ولن يضيركم الكفرة الظلمة المجرمون، فالجنّات الّتى  عرضها السماوات والأرض هو الجزاء أعِدّت للمتّقين الموحّدين المؤمنين  الغيارى البررة".

وتوعدت الشبكة بتكرار أعمال العنف، قائلة: "ليس بيننا وبينكم يا أقباط  المهجر والدّاخل إلا السّيف.. فقد انتهى وولّى زمن المهادنات والتسامحات  إلى غير رجعة.. وما بدأناكم ولكن أنتم من بدأ وأنتم من تعاليتم وأطلقتم  ألسنتكم بحقّ المسلمين والرّسول صلوات الله عليه وسلامه.

وأنتم من أسرتم وعذّبتم إخواننا وأخواتنا الّذين أسلموا لله الواحد القهّار  ولى المؤمنين هازم الأحزاب والكفّار والمشركين فلا تلوموا شباب المسلمين  الغيارى".

ودعت الشبكة البابا شنودة، لإطلاق سراح من سمتهم بـ"أسرانا من سجونكم"  الّتى فى دهاليز كنائسكم وألاّ فلن يكون لكم كنس تتعبّدون فيه ولا أرض  تعيشون فيه".


----------



## Mzajnjy (1 يناير 2011)

ياريت المسلم اللى يجى يتكلم ميتنكرش لتعاليم ارهاب القرآن عندك كلمة حلوة قلها معندكش اسكت احسن


----------



## مصري بجد (1 يناير 2011)

mzajnjy قال:


> ياريت المسلم اللى يجى يتكلم ميتنكرش لتعاليم ارهاب القرآن عندك كلمة حلوة قلها معندكش اسكت احسن



الظروف مش تسمح ان احنا نتكلم في الحاجات دي 

انا عزيت وسكتت 
وقلت لما نفوق من اللي احنا فيه نبقي نتكلم بالهدوء


----------



## Eva Maria (1 يناير 2011)

oesi_no قال:


> *"شبكة المجاهدين الإلكترونية" تتوعد باستهداف كنائس جديدة *
> 
> السبت، 1 يناير  2011 - 15:33
> 
> ...


*
بعد هذا لا يأتي مسلم مغفل ليقول أن لا يد للمسلمين في هذا 

هذا هو أسلامكم وهاهم اخوتكم يا مسلمين 

مسؤولية المسلمين في هذا الفعل الشنيع لا مجال للشك فيها 

نفس الكنيسة دخل اليها مسلم حقير قبل أربع سنوات وطعن المصلين مخلفاً قتلى ومصابين 

من فجر كنيسة سيدة النجاة في العراق ؟ وغيرها من كنائس العراق ؟

ماذا عن المجرمين المسلمين في نجع حمادي ؟ 

كل هؤلاء مسلمين, وهاهم بكل دناءة وسفاله يعلنون مسؤوليتهم عن الجريمة في كنيسة الاسكندرية 


الى مكب التاريخ أيها الاسلام انت ونبيك القذر 

*


----------



## Mzajnjy (1 يناير 2011)

مصري بجد قال:


> الظروف مش تسمح ان احنا نتكلم في الحاجات دي
> 
> انا عزيت وسكتت
> وقلت لما نفوق من اللي احنا فيه نبقي نتكلم بالهدوء


 مش هتهدى ترضى انت يحصل كده لاخوك او ابنك او حد من عيلتك و تهدى كده ولا كان كلب مات؟
و ده احسن وقت نقول فيه ان الارهاب الاسلامى موجود و مش وهم ولا حادث فردى ده مدبر بامر من القرآن و الاحاديث


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (1 يناير 2011)

[YOUTUBE]dEF5kH5GK_A[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (1 يناير 2011)

[YOUTUBE]wsIKQZgscn0[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Rosetta (1 يناير 2011)

*ربنا يحرق قلوبهم حرق على اللي بيعملوه فينا  ​*


----------



## مصري بجد (1 يناير 2011)

mzajnjy قال:


> مش هتهدى ترضى انت يحصل كده لاخوك او ابنك او حد من عيلتك و تهدى كده ولا كان كلب مات؟
> و ده احسن وقت نقول فيه ان الارهاب الاسلامى موجود و مش وهم ولا حادث فردى ده مدبر بامر من القرآن و الاحاديث



معاك طبعا مش ارضي وربنا عالم انا حالتي ايه ؟
انا صاحبي كان قالي انه رايح الكنيسة لما سمعت الخبر دا انا اتجننت 
مش هديت الا لما عرفت حصله ايه 


حضرتك مش سألت نفسك احداث مسجد الحسين مش يمكن يكونوا مسيحيين اللي عاملينها ؟

غلط مش مسيحين حد مصلحته اكبر من كدا بكتير 

مع كدا انا عارف ظروفك وانا عاذرك في كلامك بس صدقني والله احنا مادين ارهاب 
بس والله الوقت مايسمح نتكلم في ارهاب ولا مش ارهاب 

اخواننا ميتين ومصابين 

ربنا يرحمهم ويشفي الجرحي 

اسف لوضايقتك او كنت عصبتك انا مش قصدي والله


----------



## candy shop (1 يناير 2011)

*الداخلية: انتحاري وراء تفجير كنيسة الإسكندرية.. ولا وجود لسيارة مفخخة بالمنطقة *

* 



​ *
* صرح مصدر أمني بوزارة الداخلية أنه خلال عمليات الفحص لواقعة الانفجار أمام  كنيسة (القديسين - مارى جرجس والانبا بطرس) بمحافظة الاسكندرية، السبت،  تأكد عدم وجود نقطة إرتكاز للتفجير بإحدى السيارات أو بالطريق العام بما  يرجح أن العبوة التى إنفجرت كانت محمولة من شخص انتحارى لقى مصرعه ضمن  الآخرين.*
* وأشارت المصادر، في بيان لوزراة الداخلية تلقى مصراوي نسخة منه، أن فحوصات  المعمل الجنائي أكدت أن العبوة الانفجارية التي تسببت في الحادث محلية  الصنع، وتحتوى على صواميل ورولمان بلى لأحداث أكبر عدد من الاصابات.*




* وذكر البيان: ''الموجة الانفجارية التي تسببت في تلفيات بسيارتين كان  اتجاهها من خارج السيارتين وبالتالى لم تكن أى منهما مصدرا للانفجار''. *

* وأشار المصدر الأمنى إلى أن ملابسات الحادث فى ظل الأساليب السائدة حاليا  للانشطة الارهابية على مستوى العالم والمنطقة.. تشير بوضوح إلى أن عناصر  خارجية قد قامت بالتخطيط ومتابعة التنفيذ، موضحا أن ظروف ارتكاب الحادث  تتعارض والقيم السائدة في المجتمع المصرى.*
* ونوه المصدر إلى إصابة أحد ضباط الشرطة وثلاثة من الافراد كانوا معينين  لتأمين احتفال الاخوة المسيحيين بالكنيسة.. وهو الاجراء الذى تم اتخاذه  لتأمين كافة الكنائس على مستوى الجمهورية فى ظل التهديدات المتصاعدة من  تنظيم القاعدة للعديد من الدول.*
* اقرأ أيضا:*

* 

*​


----------



## Rosetta (1 يناير 2011)

*انتم اجساد بأرواح الشياطين ! ​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (1 يناير 2011)

*عدد الضحايا سيتضاعف ................ هناك مفقودين كثيرين

هناك ثلاث فتيات مفقودات ....

تاسونى سميرة سليمان وابنتى شقيقتها

ربنا يرحمنا .... *


----------



## صوت صارخ (1 يناير 2011)

*أستغاثة .........

يا جماعة المسلمين دخلوا مستشفى مارمرقس كسروا بنك الدم وعربية الاسعاف ومحتاجين دم ضرورى التبرع فى مستشفى شرق المدينة وفى الهلال الاحمر بباكوس ولازم تجيبوا الشيكات وتودوها كنيسة القديسن فى المستشفى كل اللى يقدر يتبرع ياريت يروح *


----------



## Critic (1 يناير 2011)

*الى اهالى الاسكندرية نداء عاجل*

*رجاء التوجه الي اماكن التبرع بالدم و مكالمة الافراد الأتين عند الذهاب والاماكن هي كالأتي
أ/ شريف كمال (مسئول التبرع)0118717777
أ/ مينا ناشد 0121637855 مسئول التبرع في معهد البحوث الطبية أمام كلية الهندسة بالشاطبي
أ/ ايمن شوكي 0123832232 مسئول التبرع في مستشفي الشاطبي *​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (1 يناير 2011)

*الرحمة من عندك يارب​*


----------



## جيلان (1 يناير 2011)

تدعوكم اسرة سمعان القيروانى لتوفير شيكات الدم لانقاذ ضحايا كنيسة القديسين وذلك فى معهد البحوث بجوار مستشفى جمال عبد الناصر امام كلية الهندسة 
للاستعلام ا / جورج
0114477751


----------



## جيلان (1 يناير 2011)

الافراج عن جثث الضحايا واصدار النيابة قرار الدفن وستنقل الجثث لدير القديس مارمينا الجايبى لرفع صلاه الجناز عليهم ثم دفنهم
البابا يقطع اعتكافه بدير وادى النطرون لزيارة المصابين بمستشفيات الإسكندرية (مستشفى شرق المدينة والجامعى والمستشفى الألمانى) للاطمئنان عليهم، كما تقرر وقف احتفالات عيد الميلاد ووقف إرسال الدعاوى لكبار مسئولى الدولة


----------



## oesi no (1 يناير 2011)

*لنهاردة وبعد الفجر روحت جامعة القاهرة قد ايه المكان دا وحشني وكليتي والذكريات والمكتبة وكانت مفتوحة وفيها طلاب التعليم المفتوح  
 دخلت معاهم كانت الساعة 8 تقريباً واتفجأت بالاعداد الضخمة اللي فاتهم  قطر التعليم او بيحسنوا من اوضاعهم وكنت عاوز اسئلهم انتم هنا ليه دا  المتخرجيين جداد مش لاقيين شغل انتم يا كبار هتلاقوا ؟  اما انت غريب يا  مصري
 روحت الجامعة بالمترو وقبل ما يدخل المحطة فكرت لثواني اني اعملها وارمي  نفسي بس لقيت زحمة برده وشوش الناس فيها هم وحزن واطفال مسحيين لسا بقول  لا بيني وبين نفسي كان الباب مفتوح قصادي
 وقفت في منتصف العربة من غير ما امسك في حاجه ولقيت نفسي ثابت لان قوة حركة المترو اضعف مني دا كان احساسي عشان كدا حصل ومتهزتش
 وانا بلفلف في الجامعة وبفتكر حاجات خاصه بيا
 لا وحاطط شال علي رقبتي ولا كريم عبد العزيز في واحد من الناس نفس  الماشية والاحساس واحد وبسرعة خرجت ومدخلتش المكتبة وحسيت انها بعيده بعد  ما خرجت
 صليت الجمعة وكان موضعها لو الناس انتبهوا ليه هتغير حياتهم 360 درجة  ومن كلامة شيخ قوي بس مش من الازهر وانا في الجامع نسيت الموضوع اللي انا  فيه بس اما خرجت حسيت اني عاوز اقول لكل الناس المحترمة اللي اهتمت بيا  شكرا علي مشاعركم النبيله
 عارفين في الشارع كنت بقول للناس يا اخواتي الصغيريين ويا اخواتي الكبار  انا عارف انتم لو عارفين انا مخطط لايه مش هتسبوني وهتعملوا زي اخواتي  الصغيريين والكبار اللي علي الصفحة دي
 الصفحة دي اللي مطلبتش من حد فيها حاجه ولا هطلب ولا هقبل بس مقدر  ومحترم شعوركم الطيب وكل حد قال كلمة وحشه في حقي انا مسمحه وعارف ان بينه  وبين نفسه مش ههون عليه لاني اكبر من اني ازعل بسرعة
 دلوقتي قدامي 3 اماكن هروحهم والاخير هيكون مكان الحادث
 وعشان مش هكتبلكم تاني هحاول اخلكيم تعيشوا معايا وصدقوني اذا كنت املك موبيل في فيسبوك كنت فلت معاكم لاخر لحظه
 مش عشان حاجه ليه عشان انا عارف قد ايه الموضوع فيه اثارة
 هروح مكان ثقافي وهروح الترب اللي اما يلاقوا جثتي هيدفنوني فيها ما انا عارفها وكتبت فيها قصيدة
 ما كل حاجه بتحصل كتبت فيها قصيدة
 مش وقت كلام كتير
 انا هكتب سطرين فيهم 
 انا في كامل قواي العقلية ولست تحت تأثير اي مخدر حتي هذه اللحظه
 ليست لدي اي علاقات نسائية ولا مشاكل جنسية ولا شارب للمخدرات ولا اي  جريمة من اي نوع حتي وإن كان محضر عدم تعرض واقدمت علي هذه الفعله ليأس  الكامل من الحياة الكريمة الخالية من مساعدة الغير وقد فصلت كل هذا في وقت  سابق وان انعدام انصلاح الاحوال في مصر بشكل خاص في ظل سياسات لن ترحل عن  البلاد ولن يرحل الفساد والظلم والعجز والفقر
 وموت الاحلام جنيناً

 يا رب لك الحمد حمداً كثيرا واشهد ان لا اله الله وان محمد رسول الله
 اللهم اغفر لي وارحمني اللهم اغفر لي وارحمني اللهم اغفر لي وارحمني
 اللهم اني مضطر وامل في راحة لي ولأسرتي  خفف عني عذاب القبر
 اللهم اني عصيتك فاغفر لي ذنوبي وذلتي وضعفي
 يارب اشهد ان لا اله الا انت
 يارب لا تعذبني
 يارب لا تعذبني
 انت ارحم انت الرحمن يارب
 اللهم اغفر لجميع موتي المسلمين الذين شهدوا لك بالوحدانية وعلي نبيك بالرساله وماتوا علي ذلك
 يارب انصر اخواتنا في كل مكان وانصرنا علي اسرائيل والصهاينة جميعاً وحرر جميع البلاد في القريب
 يارب اصلح حال الشباب وحال مصر وكل الدول العربية والاسلامية
 واهدي الناس جميعا
 يارب اهدي حكومتنا للصالح والخير للبلد وللشباب ولكبار السن
 يارب اشفي المرضي وعافي كل مبتلي يا رب
 يارب اشهد اني احب الله والرسول محمد صلي الله عليه وسلم وكل الانبياء وكل عبادك الصالحين
 يارب اشهد اني مسامح كل انسان غلط في حقي  علي مر حياتي

 احب قبل ما اقفل واقوم
 الحادث بعد اطفاء اضائة احد الفنادق او كتابة عام 2011 بعد منتصف الليل نهاية عام 2010
 من يري شخص متعلق تشتعل فيه النيران لا يعرض حياته للخطر لان السم قد يكون انهي حياته مع اشتعال النيران

 إمضاء : أسد مصر
 عاش ومات اسد


 اقروا ياجماعه البوست ده 
 وركزوا فيه جدا 
*​


----------



## جيلان (1 يناير 2011)

اخر نكتة سمعتها من دكاترة المستشفى ان بتوع الاسعاف كانو خايفيين يشيلو الجثث والاصابات الخطيرة
الدكتور كان بيقول بيلم اشلاء بايده وبتوع الاسعاف خايفيين
فى كدة فى الدنيا ؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!


----------



## The Antiochian (1 يناير 2011)

*كيف يعني المسلمين كسروا بنك الدم ؟؟؟*
*وشو السبب*


----------



## Dona Nabil (1 يناير 2011)

the antiochian قال:


> *كيف يعني المسلمين كسروا بنك الدم ؟؟؟*
> *وشو السبب*



*ببساطه
علشان المصابين اللى نجيوا وعندهم فرصه يعيشوا ميلاقوش الدم اللى محتاجينه ويحصلوا الشهدا *


----------



## صوت الرب (1 يناير 2011)

ارتفاع حصيلة ضحايا هجوم الاسكندرية الى 21 قتيلا  
يا رب أرحمهم


----------



## صوت الرب (1 يناير 2011)




----------



## mm4jesus (1 يناير 2011)

اقتباس                          
	

	
	
		
		

		
			









                                       المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة hidaya77  













*الي عمل كده اكيد جهات اجنبيه ليها مصلحه في الفتنه الطائفيه مش  ممكن يكونوا مصريين اسرائيل ليها دخل في الموضوع وشكل الحكايه مش هتخلص  هيولعها الله ينتقم منهم الصهايته عاوزين دمار وحرب بين الشعب المصري* 




خخخخخخخخخخخخ انا عاوز اقولك حاجه واحده بس
ام محمد بتسلم عليم وبتقولك تييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييت
انتا بتستهبل اذا كنت  انا متربي وسطكم وعارف انتو بتشتمو المسيحيه ازاي وبتكرهوها وبتطلعو اسامي ماتلقش علي المسيحين وشيوخكم نفسهم يقلعو الكنائس من جذورها
دانتا حظك ان هنا في المنتدي لو بره انتا كنت عملت واجب مالوش حل بس حظك المرا دي


----------



## The Antiochian (1 يناير 2011)

*



ببساطه
علشان المصابين اللى نجيوا وعندهم فرصه يعيشوا ميلاقوش الدم اللى محتاجينه ويحصلوا الشهدا 

أنقر للتوسيع...

**باختصار ما عم صدق*


----------



## tasoni queena (1 يناير 2011)

> اخر نكتة سمعتها من دكاترة المستشفى ان بتوع الاسعاف كانو خايفيين يشيلو الجثث والاصابات الخطيرة
> الدكتور كان بيقول بيلم اشلاء بايده وبتوع الاسعاف خايفيين
> فى كدة فى الدنيا ؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!


 
*لسة سامعة الكلام ده فى التلفزيون*
​​*بلد زبااالة*​


----------



## mm4jesus (1 يناير 2011)

انصار المصطفى قال:


> لا حول و لا قوه إلا بالله
> يجب عليكم و على كل المسيحيين ان تعرفوا بانه يوجد اطراف خارجي لمصلحته ان تشغل الفتنة طائفة بين المسلمين و المسيحيين و علينا ان لاننجر خلفهم و نساعدهم لتحقيق اهدافهم وان هذه الاعمال لا تمد للاسلام بصله ويجب علينا نحن المسلمين و انتم المسيحيين ان نقف مع بعض حتى لا يستطيع احد ان يفرق بيننا او يشعل الفتن بيننا و اقدم تعازينا لاهالي الضحايه


طبعا طبعا انا شفت اطراف خارجيه بس مارضتش اقول
بس ياتري الطرف الواحد يعمل كام متر تقريبا
اصلي عاوز اشتري طرف انا كمان اهو ينفعني للزمن
واوهو الطرف الاسود ينفع في اليوم الابيض
انصحك تروح حضانه تقول الكلمتين التافهين دول وتيجي


----------



## انصار المصطفى (1 يناير 2011)

nancy2 قال:


> *يا اخت انصار الله يخليكى انا عارفة انك طيبة ومش عايزة اقولك كلام مستفز *
> 
> *بس وحياتك ماتيجى ترفعيلنا الضغط بالكلام ده *
> 
> ...


 
السلام عليكم
اولا اقدم تعازينا الى اسر الضحايا من اخواننا المسيحيين و اخواننا المسلمين
علينا و عليكم بالصبر والتفكر بعقل و نبحث عن من هو المستفيد الاول من هذا العمل الاجرامي الذي يستنكره المسلمون اولا 

اريد اسئلكم هل سوف يستفيد  المسلمون من هذا؟
أم أن المستفيد هو الموساد اليهودي ؟
أم أن المستفيد هو أمريكا لتجعل من مصر عراق مقسم  او لبنان جديد؟ 
ابحثو عن المستفيد تعرفو هذا المجرم
​وخلاص كفايا كذا سب و اتهام للمسلمين ....دين الاسلام واضح من هذا العمل الاجرامي ....

فالاسلام يحرم قتل الذمى بغير حق ولقد كان صلى الله عليه وسلم يوصى كثيرًا بأهل الذمة والمستأمنين وسائر المعاهدين، ويدعو إلى مراعاة حقوقهم وإنصافهم والإحسان إليهم وينهى عن إيذائهم..

وروى أبوداود فى السنن عن صفوان بن سليم عن عدة من أبناء أصحاب رسول اللّه صلى اللّه عليه وسلم، عن آبائهم عن رسول اللّه صلى اللّه عليه وسلم قال «ألا من ظلم معاهداً أو انتقصه أو كلفه فوق طاقته أو أخذ منه شيئاً بغير طيب نفسٍ فأنا حجيجه (أى أنا الذى أخاصمه وأحاجه) يوم القيامة.

عن عبد الله بن عمرو رضى الله عنهما عن النبى صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: (من قتل معاهداً لم يرح رائحة الجنة، وإن ريحها توجد من مسيرة أربعين عاماً(.
 وقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: إنكم ستفتحون مصر وهى أرض يسمى فيها القيراط، فإذا فتحتموها فاستوصوا بأهلها خيراً، فإن لهم ذمة ورحما

كذلك من ضمن الناس الي ماتت مسلمين انتم ليه مش راضيين تقتنعوا ان هناك اطراف خارجيه  لها مصلحه في زرع الفتن الطائفيه و عاوزين نقاتل بعض بدل ان نبحث عن المجرم الحقيقي 
انا اريد ان يعيش المسلمون و المسيحيين بسلام و امن لا كل واحد يتهم و يسب الاخر وتبداء المواجهات بين المسلمين و المسيحيين الاخررغم ان الجميع يعلم الجاني


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (1 يناير 2011)

> ريد اسئلكم هل سوف يستفيد المسلمون من هذا؟
> أم أن المستفيد هو الموساد اليهودي ؟
> أم أن المستفيد هو أمريكا لتجعل من مصر عراق مقسم او لبنان جديد؟
> ابحثو عن المستفيد تعرفو هذا المجرم
> وخلاص كفايا كذا سب و اتهام للمسلمين ....دين الاسلام واضح من هذا العمل الاجرامي ....


*انتوا عايزيين نظرية المؤامره الخايبه دى تطبقوها علينا ...عايزين تعملوا العمله وبعدها تلبسوها للغرب علشان نبقى مسيحيين فى بعضنا ايه التخلف ده*


----------



## السـامرية (1 يناير 2011)

*منة لله اللى كان السبب
انا مش فاهمة هو كدة ارتاح يعنى؟
مكنتش اعرف ان الكنيسة واقفة فى زورهم قوى كدة
فعلا عارفين الحقيقة وبيحقدوا علينا لاننا ولاد الملك
*​


----------



## انصار المصطفى (1 يناير 2011)

سامح ماسماتكس قال:


> *انتوا عايزيين نظرية المؤامره الخايبه دى تطبقوها علينا ...عايزين تعملوا العمله وبعدها تلبسوها للغرب علشان نبقى مسيحيين فى بعضنا ايه التخلف ده*


 
نستفيد ايه ...........!!! اخي سامح قل لي ايه نستفيد ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## Rosetta (1 يناير 2011)

*حرقا في بحيرة الكبريت ياللي كنت السبب !! 
هو و كتابه السبب في هذه الجرائم 
ربنا يحرق قلووووبهم حرقا هؤلاء امة الجهل و الارهاب !​*


----------



## TELLER (1 يناير 2011)

الاخت انصار المصطفى----- هذا يكفى
اقسم بالله  انك بتنفخى فى قربة مقطوعة


----------



## انصار المصطفى (1 يناير 2011)

السـامرية قال:


> *منة لله اللى كان السبب*
> 
> _*انا مش فاهمة هو كدة ارتاح يعنى؟*_
> _*مكنتش اعرف ان الكنيسة واقفة فى زورهم قوى كدة*_
> _*فعلا عارفين الحقيقة وبيحقدوا علينا لاننا ولاد الملك*_​


 
اذا فعلا هذه هي تعاليم الاسلام ليه توجد كنائس الى الان.... لماذا يعيش المسيحيين مع المسلمين ....
هذه ليست من تعاليم الاسلام و الاسلام برئء من هذه الافعال و انا وكل المسلمين نستنكر هذا العمل الاجرامي
وقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: إنكم ستفتحون مصر وهى أرض يسمى فيها القيراط، فإذا فتحتموها فاستوصوا بأهلها خيراً، فإن لهم ذمة ورحما



(من قتل معاهداً لم يرح رائحة الجنة، وإن ريحها توجد من مسيرة أربعين عاماً(.


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (1 يناير 2011)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *عدد الضحايا سيتضاعف ................ هناك مفقودين كثيرين
> 
> هناك ثلاث فتيات مفقودات ....
> 
> ...


تاسونى سميرة كانت مديرة معمل تحاليل مستشفى مارمرقس
وسمعت انها استشهدت هى واختها وبنات اختها
​ ربنا موجود​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (1 يناير 2011)

انصار المصطفى قال:


> نستفيد ايه ...........!!! اخي سامح قل لي ايه نستفيد ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟



*مش ضرورى انتى تستفيدى شخصيا يكفى الناس اللى بتسب البابا شنوده بعد كل صلاة جمعه دفاعا عن الاسيرات كما تدعون دون أ يقوم أى أمن بإعتقالهم لسبهم شخيه لها ثقلها ووزنها مثل البابا شنوده يكفى أن يستفيد هؤلاء ومن يساندونهم ويمنعوا عنهم تطبيق القانون.*


----------



## السـامرية (1 يناير 2011)

*اقولك انا يا انصار
هاتستفادوا الجنة يامسلمة
طبعااااااااااااااااااا
مش دة اللى بتسموة الجهاد فى سبيل الله ولا انا غلطانة؟
انا الاول كنت فاكرة الموضوع فية سياسة
بس وضحت الرؤية دلوقتى
*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (1 يناير 2011)

ياريت بلاش نحول الموضوع الاخبارى لحوارات تانية 
الحوارات ليها مكانها 
​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (1 يناير 2011)

*بعد لحظات سيتم اذاعه صلاه الجناز علي ارواح شهداء الاسكندريه من دير الشهيد العظيم مارمينا بمريوط بحضور لفيف من الاساقفه و الاباء الكهنه علي قناه ctv *


----------



## Dona Nabil (1 يناير 2011)

انصار المصطفى قال:


> نستفيد ايه ...........!!! اخي سامح قل لي ايه نستفيد ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟



*انصار حبيبتى انا عارفه ومتأكده انك زعلانه علشاننا ومش قاصده ابدا تستفزينا 
بس يا ريت منقولش  كلام وخلاص
اللى عمل كده مسلميييييييييييييييييين 
واعلنوا مسؤوليتهم عن الحادث بكل فخر 
وعلى فكره مكانش الاول ومش هيكون الاخير
هما مواعدييننا بهدايا تانيه كتيييييير من النوع ده 
مش عاوزه تشوفيهم بيطبقوا تعاليم الدين مااااااشى 
عاوزه تشوفيهم فاهميين دينهم غلط ماااااااااشى
طبعا انتى حره تشوفى الامر ازاااى 
بس كونى متأكده انهم مسلمييييييييين 
وعلى فكره فى مسلمين اااه ماتوا فعلا فى الحادث بس صدفه وقضاء وقدر حظهم وحش بقى انهم كانوا قريبيين من الكنيسه فى الوقت ده وللاسف محدش لحق يحذرهم 
اتمنى متزعليش من ردى عليكى بس هى كده دايما الحقيقه مره
وميرررسى على وجودك معانا *


----------



## Rosetta (1 يناير 2011)

*لسه بيقولوا الاسلام بريء من الاعمااااال دي !!! 
يا انصار انتي يا بنت شوفي كم أية حثكم فيها القرأن على القتال !! 

يكفي كلاما تضحكين به على نفسك اولا ثم علينا 
هو انا هعلمك في دينك طيب ما تشوفي الايات دي ولا اتعميتي عنها خلاص

وَاقْتُلُوهُمْ حَيْثُ ثَقِفْتُمُوهُمْ وَأَخْرِجُوهُمْ مِنْ حَيْثُ أَخْرَجُوكُمْ وَالْفِتْنَةُ أَشَدُّ مِنَ الْقَتْلِ وَلَا تُقَاتِلُوهُمْ عِنْدَ الْمَسْجِدِ الْحَرَامِ حَتَّى يُقَاتِلُوكُمْ فِيهِ فَإِنْ قَاتَلُوكُمْ فَاقْتُلُوهُمْ كَذَلِكَ جَزَاءُ الْكَافِرِينَ
(البقرة 191).

وَقَاتِلُوهُمْ حَتَّى لَا تَكُونَ فِتْنَةٌ وَيَكُونَ الدِّينُ لِلَّهِ فَإِنِ انْتَهَوْا فَلَا عُدْوَانَ إِلَّا عَلَى الظَّالِمِينَ
(البقرة 193).

كُتِبَ عَلَيْكُمُ الْقِتَالُ وَهُوَ كُرْهٌ لَكُمْ وَعَسَى أَنْ تَكْرَهُوا شَيْئًا وَهُوَ خَيْرٌ لَكُمْ وَعَسَى أَنْ تُحِبُّوا شَيْئًا وَهُوَ شَرٌّ لَكُمْ وَاللَّهُ يَعْلَمُ وَأَنْتُمْ لَا تَعْلَمُونَ
(البقرة 216).

يَسْأَلُونَكَ عَنِ الشَّهْرِ الْحَرَامِ قِتَالٍ فِيهِ قُلْ قِتَالٌ فِيهِ كَبِيرٌ وَصَدٌّ عَنْ سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ وَكُفْرٌ بِهِ وَالْمَسْجِدِ الْحَرَامِ وَإِخْرَاجُ أَهْلِهِ مِنْهُ أَكْبَرُ عِنْدَ اللَّهِ وَالْفِتْنَةُ أَكْبَرُ مِنَ الْقَتْلِ وَلَا يَزَالُونَ يُقَاتِلُونَكُمْ حَتَّى يَرُدُّوكُمْ عَنْ دِينِكُمْ إِنِ اسْتَطَاعُوا وَمَنْ يَرْتَدِدْ مِنْكُمْ عَنْ دِينِهِ فَيَمُتْ وَهُوَ كَافِرٌ فَأُولَئِكَ حَبِطَتْ أَعْمَالُهُمْ فِي الدُّنْيَا وَالْآخِرَةِ وَأُولَئِكَ أَصْحَابُ النَّارِ هُمْ فِيهَا خَالِدُونَ
(البقرة 217).

وَقَاتِلُوا فِي سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ وَاعْلَمُوا أَنَّ اللَّهَ سَمِيعٌ عَلِيمٌ
(البقرة 244).

فَلْيُقَاتِلْ فِي سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ الَّذِينَ يَشْرُونَ الْحَيَاةَ الدُّنْيَا بِالْآخِرَةِ وَمَنْ يُقَاتِلْ فِي سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ فَيُقْتَلْ أَوْ يَغْلِبْ فَسَوْفَ نُؤْتِيهِ أَجْرًا عَظِيمًا
(النساء 74).

الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا يُقَاتِلُونَ فِي سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ وَالَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا يُقَاتِلُونَ فِي سَبِيلِ الطَّاغُوتِ فَقَاتِلُوا أَوْلِيَاءَ الشَّيْطَانِ إِنَّ كَيْدَ الشَّيْطَانِ كَانَ ضَعِيفًا
(النساء 76).

فَقَاتِلْ فِي سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ لَا تُكَلَّفُ إِلَّا نَفْسَكَ وَحَرِّضِ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ عَسَى اللَّهُ أَنْ يَكُفَّ بَأْسَ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا وَاللَّهُ أَشَدُّ بَأْسًا وَأَشَدُّ تَنْكِيلًا
(النساء 84).

وَدُّوا لَوْ تَكْفُرُونَ كَمَا كَفَرُوا فَتَكُونُونَ سَوَاءً فَلَا تَتَّخِذُوا مِنْهُمْ أَوْلِيَاءَ حَتَّى يُهَاجِرُوا فِي سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ فَإِنْ تَوَلَّوْا فَخُذُوهُمْ وَاقْتُلُوهُمْ حَيْثُ وَجَدْتُمُوهُمْ وَلَا تَتَّخِذُوا مِنْهُمْ وَلِيًّا وَلَا نَصِيرًا
(النساء 89).

إِنَّمَا جَزَاءُ الَّذِينَ يُحَارِبُونَ اللَّهَ وَرَسُولَهُ وَيَسْعَوْنَ فِي الْأَرْضِ فَسَادًا أَنْ يُقَتَّلُوا أَوْ يُصَلَّبُوا أَوْ تُقَطَّعَ أَيْدِيهِمْ وَأَرْجُلُهُمْ مِنْ خِلَافٍ أَوْ يُنْفَوْا مِنَ الْأَرْضِ ذَلِكَ لَهُمْ خِزْيٌ فِي الدُّنْيَا وَلَهُمْ فِي الْآخِرَةِ عَذَابٌ عَظِيمٌ
(المائدة 33).

إِذْ يُوحِي رَبُّكَ إِلَى الْمَلَائِكَةِ أَنِّي مَعَكُمْ فَثَبِّتُوا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا سَأُلْقِي فِي قُلُوبِ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا الرُّعْبَ فَاضْرِبُوا فَوْقَ الْأَعْنَاقِ وَاضْرِبُوا مِنْهُمْ كُلَّ بَنَانٍ
(الأنفال 12).

فَلَمْ تَقْتُلُوهُمْ وَلَكِنَّ اللَّهَ قَتَلَهُمْ وَمَا رَمَيْتَ إِذْ رَمَيْتَ وَلَكِنَّ اللَّهَ رَمَى وَلِيُبْلِيَ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ مِنْهُ بَلَاءً حَسَنًا إِنَّ اللَّهَ سَمِيعٌ عَلِيمٌ
(الأنفال 17).

وَقَاتِلُوهُمْ حَتَّى لَا تَكُونَ فِتْنَةٌ وَيَكُونَ الدِّينُ كُلُّهُ لِلَّهِ فَإِنِ انْتَهَوْا فَإِنَّ اللَّهَ بِمَا يَعْمَلُونَ بَصِيرٌ
(الأنفال 39).

وَأَعِدُّوا لَهُمْ مَا اسْتَطَعْتُمْ مِنْ قُوَّةٍ وَمِنْ رِبَاطِ الْخَيْلِ تُرْهِبُونَ بِهِ عَدُوَّ اللَّهِ وَعَدُوَّكُمْ وَآخَرِينَ مِنْ دُونِهِمْ لَا تَعْلَمُونَهُمُ اللَّهُ يَعْلَمُهُمْ وَمَا تُنْفِقُوا مِنْ شَيْءٍ فِي سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ يُوَفَّ إِلَيْكُمْ وَأَنْتُمْ لَا تُظْلَمُونَ
(الأنفال 60).

يَا أَيُّهَا النَّبِيُّ حَرِّضِ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ عَلَى الْقِتَالِ إِنْ يَكُنْ مِنْكُمْ عِشْرُونَ صَابِرُونَ يَغْلِبُوا مِائَتَيْنِ وَإِنْ يَكُنْ مِنْكُمْ مِائَةٌ يَغْلِبُوا أَلْفًا مِنَ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا بِأَنَّهُمْ قَوْمٌ لَا يَفْقَهُونَ
(الأنفال 65).

فَإِذَا انْسَلَخَ الْأَشْهُرُ الْحُرُمُ فَاقْتُلُوا الْمُشْرِكِينَ حَيْثُ وَجَدْتُمُوهُمْ وَخُذُوهُمْ وَاحْصُرُوهُمْ وَاقْعُدُوا لَهُمْ كُلَّ مَرْصَدٍ فَإِنْ تَابُوا وَأَقَامُوا الصَّلَاةَ وَآتَوُا الزَّكَاةَ فَخَلُّوا سَبِيلَهُمْ إِنَّ اللَّهَ غَفُورٌ رَحِيمٌ
(التوبة 5).

وَإِنْ نَكَثُوا أَيْمَانَهُمْ مِنْ بَعْدِ عَهْدِهِمْ وَطَعَنُوا فِي دِينِكُمْ فَقَاتِلُوا أَئِمَّةَ الْكُفْرِ إِنَّهُمْ لَا أَيْمَانَ لَهُمْ لَعَلَّهُمْ يَنْتَهُونَ
(التوبة 12).

أَلَا تُقَاتِلُونَ قَوْمًا نَكَثُوا أَيْمَانَهُمْ وَهَمُّوا بِإِخْرَاجِ الرَّسُولِ وَهُمْ بَدَءُوكُمْ أَوَّلَ مَرَّةٍ أَتَخْشَوْنَهُمْ فَاللَّهُ أَحَقُّ أَنْ تَخْشَوْهُ إِنْ كُنْتُمْ مُؤْمِنِينَ
(التوبة 13).

قَاتِلُوهُمْ يُعَذِّبْهُمُ اللَّهُ بِأَيْدِيكُمْ وَيُخْزِهِمْ وَيَنْصُرْكُمْ عَلَيْهِمْ وَيَشْفِ صُدُورَ قَوْمٍ مُؤْمِنِينَ
(التوبة 14).

قَاتِلُوا الَّذِينَ لَا يُؤْمِنُونَ بِاللَّهِ وَلَا بِالْيَوْمِ الْآخِرِ وَلَا يُحَرِّمُونَ مَا حَرَّمَ اللَّهُ وَرَسُولُهُ وَلَا يَدِينُونَ دِينَ الْحَقِّ مِنَ الَّذِينَ أُوتُوا الْكِتَابَ حَتَّى يُعْطُوا الْجِزْيَةَ عَنْ يَدٍ وَهُمْ صَاغِرُونَ
(التوبة 29).

إِنَّ عِدَّةَ الشُّهُورِ عِنْدَ اللَّهِ اثْنَا عَشَرَ شَهْرًا فِي كِتَابِ اللَّهِ يَوْمَ خَلَقَ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضَ مِنْهَا أَرْبَعَةٌ حُرُمٌ ذَلِكَ الدِّينُ الْقَيِّمُ فَلَا تَظْلِمُوا فِيهِنَّ أَنْفُسَكُمْ وَقَاتِلُوا الْمُشْرِكِينَ كَافَّةً كَمَا يُقَاتِلُونَكُمْ كَافَّةً وَاعْلَمُوا أَنَّ اللَّهَ مَعَ الْمُتَّقِينَ
(التوبة 36).

يَا أَيُّهَا النَّبِيُّ جَاهِدِ الْكُفَّارَ وَالْمُنَافِقِينَ وَاغْلُظْ عَلَيْهِمْ وَمَأْوَاهُمْ جَهَنَّمُ وَبِئْسَ الْمَصِير
(التوبة 73).

وَأَنْزَلَ الَّذِينَ ظَاهَرُوهُمْ مِنْ أَهْلِ الْكِتَابِ مِنْ صَيَاصِيهِمْ وَقَذَفَ فِي قُلُوبِهِمُ الرُّعْبَ فَرِيقًا تَقْتُلُونَ وَتَأْسِرُونَ فَرِيقًا وَأَوْرَثَكُمْ أَرْضَهُمْ وَدِيَارَهُمْ وَأَمْوَالَهُمْ وَأَرْضًا لَمْ تَطَئُوهَا وَكَانَ اللَّهُ عَلَى كُلِّ شَيْءٍ قَدِيرًا
(الأحزاب 26 و 27).

فَإِذَا لَقِيتُمُ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا فَضَرْبَ الرِّقَابِ حَتَّى إِذَا أَثْخَنْتُمُوهُمْ فَشُدُّوا الْوَثَاقَ فَإِمَّا مَنًّا بَعْدُ وَإِمَّا فِدَاءً حَتَّى تَضَعَ الْحَرْبُ أَوْزَارَهَا ذَلِكَ وَلَوْ يَشَاءُ اللَّهُ لَانْتَصَرَ مِنْهُمْ وَلَكِنْ لِيَبْلُوَ بَعْضَكُمْ بِبَعْضٍ وَالَّذِينَ قُتِلُوا فِي سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ فَلَنْ يُضِلَّ أَعْمَالَهُمْ
(محمد 4).

فَلَا تَهِنُوا وَتَدْعُوا إِلَى السَّلْمِ وَأَنْتُمُ الْأَعْلَوْنَ وَاللَّهُ مَعَكُمْ وَلَنْ يَتِرَكُمْ أَعْمَالَكُمْ
(محمد 35).

وَاقْتُلُوهُمْ حَيْثُ ثَقِفْتُمُوهُمْ وَأَخْرِجُوهُمْ مِنْ حَيْثُ أَخْرَجُوكُمْ وَالْفِتْنَةُ أَشَدُّ مِنَ الْقَتْلِ وَلَا تُقَاتِلُوهُمْ عِنْدَ الْمَسْجِدِ الْحَرَامِ حَتَّى يُقَاتِلُوكُمْ فِيهِ فَإِنْ قَاتَلُوكُمْ فَاقْتُلُوهُمْ كَذَلِكَ جَزَاءُ الْكَافِرِينَ
(البقرة 191).

وَقَاتِلُوهُمْ حَتَّى لَا تَكُونَ فِتْنَةٌ وَيَكُونَ الدِّينُ لِلَّهِ فَإِنِ انْتَهَوْا فَلَا عُدْوَانَ إِلَّا عَلَى الظَّالِمِينَ
(البقرة 193).

كُتِبَ عَلَيْكُمُ الْقِتَالُ وَهُوَ كُرْهٌ لَكُمْ وَعَسَى أَنْ تَكْرَهُوا شَيْئًا وَهُوَ خَيْرٌ لَكُمْ وَعَسَى أَنْ تُحِبُّوا شَيْئًا وَهُوَ شَرٌّ لَكُمْ وَاللَّهُ يَعْلَمُ وَأَنْتُمْ لَا تَعْلَمُونَ
(البقرة 216).

يَسْأَلُونَكَ عَنِ الشَّهْرِ الْحَرَامِ قِتَالٍ فِيهِ قُلْ قِتَالٌ فِيهِ كَبِيرٌ وَصَدٌّ عَنْ سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ وَكُفْرٌ بِهِ وَالْمَسْجِدِ الْحَرَامِ وَإِخْرَاجُ أَهْلِهِ مِنْهُ أَكْبَرُ عِنْدَ اللَّهِ وَالْفِتْنَةُ أَكْبَرُ مِنَ الْقَتْلِ وَلَا يَزَالُونَ يُقَاتِلُونَكُمْ حَتَّى يَرُدُّوكُمْ عَنْ دِينِكُمْ إِنِ اسْتَطَاعُوا وَمَنْ يَرْتَدِدْ مِنْكُمْ عَنْ دِينِهِ فَيَمُتْ وَهُوَ كَافِرٌ فَأُولَئِكَ حَبِطَتْ أَعْمَالُهُمْ فِي الدُّنْيَا وَالْآخِرَةِ وَأُولَئِكَ أَصْحَابُ النَّارِ هُمْ فِيهَا خَالِدُونَ
(البقرة 217).

وَقَاتِلُوا فِي سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ وَاعْلَمُوا أَنَّ اللَّهَ سَمِيعٌ عَلِيمٌ
(البقرة 244).

فَلْيُقَاتِلْ فِي سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ الَّذِينَ يَشْرُونَ الْحَيَاةَ الدُّنْيَا بِالْآخِرَةِ وَمَنْ يُقَاتِلْ فِي سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ فَيُقْتَلْ أَوْ يَغْلِبْ فَسَوْفَ نُؤْتِيهِ أَجْرًا عَظِيمًا
(النساء 74).

الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا يُقَاتِلُونَ فِي سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ وَالَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا يُقَاتِلُونَ فِي سَبِيلِ الطَّاغُوتِ فَقَاتِلُوا أَوْلِيَاءَ الشَّيْطَانِ إِنَّ كَيْدَ الشَّيْطَانِ كَانَ ضَعِيفًا
(النساء 76).

فَقَاتِلْ فِي سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ لَا تُكَلَّفُ إِلَّا نَفْسَكَ وَحَرِّضِ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ عَسَى اللَّهُ أَنْ يَكُفَّ بَأْسَ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا وَاللَّهُ أَشَدُّ بَأْسًا وَأَشَدُّ تَنْكِيلًا
(النساء 84).

وَدُّوا لَوْ تَكْفُرُونَ كَمَا كَفَرُوا فَتَكُونُونَ سَوَاءً فَلَا تَتَّخِذُوا مِنْهُمْ أَوْلِيَاءَ حَتَّى يُهَاجِرُوا فِي سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ فَإِنْ تَوَلَّوْا فَخُذُوهُمْ وَاقْتُلُوهُمْ حَيْثُ وَجَدْتُمُوهُمْ وَلَا تَتَّخِذُوا مِنْهُمْ وَلِيًّا وَلَا نَصِيرًا
(النساء 89).

إِنَّمَا جَزَاءُ الَّذِينَ يُحَارِبُونَ اللَّهَ وَرَسُولَهُ وَيَسْعَوْنَ فِي الْأَرْضِ فَسَادًا أَنْ يُقَتَّلُوا أَوْ يُصَلَّبُوا أَوْ تُقَطَّعَ أَيْدِيهِمْ وَأَرْجُلُهُمْ مِنْ خِلَافٍ أَوْ يُنْفَوْا مِنَ الْأَرْضِ ذَلِكَ لَهُمْ خِزْيٌ فِي الدُّنْيَا وَلَهُمْ فِي الْآخِرَةِ عَذَابٌ عَظِيمٌ
(المائدة 33).

إِذْ يُوحِي رَبُّكَ إِلَى الْمَلَائِكَةِ أَنِّي مَعَكُمْ فَثَبِّتُوا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا سَأُلْقِي فِي قُلُوبِ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا الرُّعْبَ فَاضْرِبُوا فَوْقَ الْأَعْنَاقِ وَاضْرِبُوا مِنْهُمْ كُلَّ بَنَانٍ
(الأنفال 12).

فَلَمْ تَقْتُلُوهُمْ وَلَكِنَّ اللَّهَ قَتَلَهُمْ وَمَا رَمَيْتَ إِذْ رَمَيْتَ وَلَكِنَّ اللَّهَ رَمَى وَلِيُبْلِيَ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ مِنْهُ بَلَاءً حَسَنًا إِنَّ اللَّهَ سَمِيعٌ عَلِيمٌ
(الأنفال 17).

وَقَاتِلُوهُمْ حَتَّى لَا تَكُونَ فِتْنَةٌ وَيَكُونَ الدِّينُ كُلُّهُ لِلَّهِ فَإِنِ انْتَهَوْا فَإِنَّ اللَّهَ بِمَا يَعْمَلُونَ بَصِيرٌ
(الأنفال 39).

وَأَعِدُّوا لَهُمْ مَا اسْتَطَعْتُمْ مِنْ قُوَّةٍ وَمِنْ رِبَاطِ الْخَيْلِ تُرْهِبُونَ بِهِ عَدُوَّ اللَّهِ وَعَدُوَّكُمْ وَآخَرِينَ مِنْ دُونِهِمْ لَا تَعْلَمُونَهُمُ اللَّهُ يَعْلَمُهُمْ وَمَا تُنْفِقُوا مِنْ شَيْءٍ فِي سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ يُوَفَّ إِلَيْكُمْ وَأَنْتُمْ لَا تُظْلَمُونَ
(الأنفال 60).

يَا أَيُّهَا النَّبِيُّ حَرِّضِ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ عَلَى الْقِتَالِ إِنْ يَكُنْ مِنْكُمْ عِشْرُونَ صَابِرُونَ يَغْلِبُوا مِائَتَيْنِ وَإِنْ يَكُنْ مِنْكُمْ مِائَةٌ يَغْلِبُوا أَلْفًا مِنَ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا بِأَنَّهُمْ قَوْمٌ لَا يَفْقَهُونَ
(الأنفال 65).

فَإِذَا انْسَلَخَ الْأَشْهُرُ الْحُرُمُ فَاقْتُلُوا الْمُشْرِكِينَ حَيْثُ وَجَدْتُمُوهُمْ وَخُذُوهُمْ وَاحْصُرُوهُمْ وَاقْعُدُوا لَهُمْ كُلَّ مَرْصَدٍ فَإِنْ تَابُوا وَأَقَامُوا الصَّلَاةَ وَآتَوُا الزَّكَاةَ فَخَلُّوا سَبِيلَهُمْ إِنَّ اللَّهَ غَفُورٌ رَحِيمٌ
(التوبة 5).

وَإِنْ نَكَثُوا أَيْمَانَهُمْ مِنْ بَعْدِ عَهْدِهِمْ وَطَعَنُوا فِي دِينِكُمْ فَقَاتِلُوا أَئِمَّةَ الْكُفْرِ إِنَّهُمْ لَا أَيْمَانَ لَهُمْ لَعَلَّهُمْ يَنْتَهُونَ
(التوبة 12).

أَلَا تُقَاتِلُونَ قَوْمًا نَكَثُوا أَيْمَانَهُمْ وَهَمُّوا بِإِخْرَاجِ الرَّسُولِ وَهُمْ بَدَءُوكُمْ أَوَّلَ مَرَّةٍ أَتَخْشَوْنَهُمْ فَاللَّهُ أَحَقُّ أَنْ تَخْشَوْهُ إِنْ كُنْتُمْ مُؤْمِنِينَ
(التوبة 13).

قَاتِلُوهُمْ يُعَذِّبْهُمُ اللَّهُ بِأَيْدِيكُمْ وَيُخْزِهِمْ وَيَنْصُرْكُمْ عَلَيْهِمْ وَيَشْفِ صُدُورَ قَوْمٍ مُؤْمِنِينَ
(التوبة 14).

قَاتِلُوا الَّذِينَ لَا يُؤْمِنُونَ بِاللَّهِ وَلَا بِالْيَوْمِ الْآخِرِ وَلَا يُحَرِّمُونَ مَا حَرَّمَ اللَّهُ وَرَسُولُهُ وَلَا يَدِينُونَ دِينَ الْحَقِّ مِنَ الَّذِينَ أُوتُوا الْكِتَابَ حَتَّى يُعْطُوا الْجِزْيَةَ عَنْ يَدٍ وَهُمْ صَاغِرُونَ
(التوبة 29).

إِنَّ عِدَّةَ الشُّهُورِ عِنْدَ اللَّهِ اثْنَا عَشَرَ شَهْرًا فِي كِتَابِ اللَّهِ يَوْمَ خَلَقَ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضَ مِنْهَا أَرْبَعَةٌ حُرُمٌ ذَلِكَ الدِّينُ الْقَيِّمُ فَلَا تَظْلِمُوا فِيهِنَّ أَنْفُسَكُمْ وَقَاتِلُوا الْمُشْرِكِينَ كَافَّةً كَمَا يُقَاتِلُونَكُمْ كَافَّةً وَاعْلَمُوا أَنَّ اللَّهَ مَعَ الْمُتَّقِينَ
(التوبة 36).

يَا أَيُّهَا النَّبِيُّ جَاهِدِ الْكُفَّارَ وَالْمُنَافِقِينَ وَاغْلُظْ عَلَيْهِمْ وَمَأْوَاهُمْ جَهَنَّمُ وَبِئْسَ الْمَصِير
(التوبة 73).

وَأَنْزَلَ الَّذِينَ ظَاهَرُوهُمْ مِنْ أَهْلِ الْكِتَابِ مِنْ صَيَاصِيهِمْ وَقَذَفَ فِي قُلُوبِهِمُ الرُّعْبَ فَرِيقًا تَقْتُلُونَ وَتَأْسِرُونَ فَرِيقًا وَأَوْرَثَكُمْ أَرْضَهُمْ وَدِيَارَهُمْ وَأَمْوَالَهُمْ وَأَرْضًا لَمْ تَطَئُوهَا وَكَانَ اللَّهُ عَلَى كُلِّ شَيْءٍ قَدِيرًا
(الأحزاب 26 و 27).

فَإِذَا لَقِيتُمُ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا فَضَرْبَ الرِّقَابِ حَتَّى إِذَا أَثْخَنْتُمُوهُمْ فَشُدُّوا الْوَثَاقَ فَإِمَّا مَنًّا بَعْدُ وَإِمَّا فِدَاءً حَتَّى تَضَعَ الْحَرْبُ أَوْزَارَهَا ذَلِكَ وَلَوْ يَشَاءُ اللَّهُ لَانْتَصَرَ مِنْهُمْ وَلَكِنْ لِيَبْلُوَ بَعْضَكُمْ بِبَعْضٍ وَالَّذِينَ قُتِلُوا فِي سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ فَلَنْ يُضِلَّ أَعْمَالَهُمْ
(محمد 4).

فَلَا تَهِنُوا وَتَدْعُوا إِلَى السَّلْمِ وَأَنْتُمُ الْأَعْلَوْنَ وَاللَّهُ مَعَكُمْ وَلَنْ يَتِرَكُمْ أَعْمَالَكُمْ
(محمد 35).​*


----------



## انصار المصطفى (1 يناير 2011)

rosetta قال:


> *حرقا في بحيرة الكبريت ياللي كنت السبب !! ​*
> *هو و كتابه السبب في هذه الجرائم *
> 
> *ربنا يحرق قلووووبهم حرقا هؤلاء امة الجهل و الارهاب !*​


 
لماذا تتجاهلون ان هناك اسر مسلمه محروق قلبها 
لماذا تريدو تعيشوا في قوقعه ان المسلمين يكرهونا ...المسلمين يريدو يقتلونا ... المسلمين  ... المسلمين !!!!! 
المسلمين اذا كانو يريو يقتلوكم او ان تعاليم دينهم تأمر بقتلكم كانو من قبل 1400 قتلوكم و كنا لا نجد اي مسيحي او يهودي يعيش بين المسلمين ​


----------



## السـامرية (1 يناير 2011)

*انصار
انتى بتتكلمى كتير لية؟
عايزة تعزى اهلا وسهلا
عايزة تقولى كلام من غير عقل ولا تفكير يبقى شكرا لاننا اكتفينا من الكلام دة
انتى ماشوفتيش اللى اعلنوا مسؤليتهم ولا اية؟
ياريت تفتحى عينيكى وتشوفى
وتسأليهم هما لية قتلوا المسيحى مع المسلم اللى قلبك واجعك عشانهم
ولما تعرفى الاجابة تعالى اتكلمى
*​


----------



## Rosetta (1 يناير 2011)

انصار المصطفى قال:


> لماذا تتجاهلون ان هناك اسر مسلمه محروق قلبها
> لماذا تريدو تعيشوا في قوقعه ان المسلمين يكرهونا ...المسلمين يريدو يقتلونا ... المسلمين  ... المسلمين !!!!!
> المسلمين اذا كانو يريو يقتلوكم او ان تعاليم دينهم تأمر بقتلكم كانو من قبل 1400 قتلوكم و كنا لا نجد اي مسيحي او يهودي يعيش بين المسلمين ​



*لانهم دفعواااا الجزية يا فهيمة !!!!!!!!! 
اما تأسلم او تدفع الجزية !!!
عرفتي ليه جدودنا فضلوا مسيحيين 
هعلمك تاريخ برضه ​*


----------



## !ابن الملك! (1 يناير 2011)

اللى محروق قلبه ده .. ميعرفش حاجة فى اسلامه ..
واللى بيقتل ده .. هو اللى قرا وفهم ومخجلش من كلام الشيطان ونفذه علنا ..

الموضوع ده للاخبار يا (انصار الشيطان)..
اكتبى رأيك فى حتة تانية ..

*الموضوع ده انا كتبه علشانك .. اقرى وقولى للمسيح .. فتح عينى زى ما فتحت عين الاعمى زمان .*
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=162067


----------



## Molka Molkan (1 يناير 2011)

*



اذا فعلا هذه هي تعاليم الاسلام ليه توجد كنائس الى الان.... لماذا يعيش المسيحيين مع المسلمين ....

أنقر للتوسيع...



سامحيني

سؤال غبي جداً وهذه هى القشة الوحيدة و أول ما يرد به المسلم على المسيحي حين يثبت له ان دينه = إرهاب فيقول له مثل هذه العبارة والإجابة سهلة ومعروفة  وهى :


وجود قانون ( منافق ) في البلد والعالم كله فمصر تعرف أن لو العالم بل أن اضعف أصغر دولة لو قررت الإقتحام لن يقف امامها شيء ولهذا فالقتل موجود ( الإسلام ) ولكن على مراحل كي نتصفى بأكثر من اسلوب


فإقرأي الأحداث لتعرفي :

1. الكشح
2. الزاوية
3.نجع حمادي
3. العمرانية
5. مجنون اسكندرية ( نفس الكنيسة )
6. احداث اليوم 


دول اللي انا فاكرهم !!!!

الإجابة بإختصار أن الحرامي لو سرق في عز النهار مايبقاش اسمه حرامي !!! 
يبقى اسمه عامل ! وهم ماينفعش يكونوا عاملين بل حرامية للسرقة في الخفاء !!!

هل لديكِ أقوال أخرى ؟!!

بزمتك مش حاجة غريبة ان يبقى في ناس نصها طاير في الهوا وانتي تقولي ان دي مش تعاليم الإسلام !!

عمرك مرة شفتي شيخ من الأزهر طلع وقال ان اسامة بن لادن ومن على شاكلته كفرة !! طبعا لا !

تكفرون المفكرين من المسلمين ! والقائمة معروفة
*


----------



## انصار المصطفى (1 يناير 2011)

rosetta قال:


> *لانهم دفعواااا الجزية يا فهيمة !!!!!!!!! *
> *اما تأسلم او تدفع الجزية !!!*
> *عرفتي ليه جدودنا فضلوا مسيحيين *
> 
> *هعلمك تاريخ برضه *​


 
و ليه انتي الان او حتى المسيحيين قبل عشرون سنه بتدفعوا الجزيه !!!! علشان كذا عايشين مع المسلمين الى الان


----------



## !ابن الملك! (1 يناير 2011)

الموضوع للاخبار ..
اى اراء خارجية حطوها فى مواضيع تانية .

*الموضوع ده انا كتبه علشانك .. اقرى وقولى للمسيح .. فتح عينى زى ما فتحت عين الاعمى زمان .
*http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/sho...d.php?t=162067


----------



## mm4jesus (1 يناير 2011)

انصار المصطفى قال:


> لماذا تتجاهلون ان هناك اسر مسلمه محروق قلبها
> لماذا تريدو تعيشوا في قوقعه ان المسلمين يكرهونا ...المسلمين يريدو يقتلونا ... المسلمين  ... المسلمين !!!!!
> المسلمين اذا كانو يريو يقتلوكم او ان تعاليم دينهم تأمر بقتلكم كانو من قبل 1400 قتلوكم و كنا لا نجد اي مسيحي او يهودي يعيش بين المسلمين ​


بص يا عزيزتي
كلامك كله كلام اعلانات
قولي ليه؟
تعالي اقولك
فاكر من كام سنه ايام موضوع مارجرجس طبعا انتي بنت ومانزلتيش شوفتي حاجه
انا بقي حضرتها من اولها لاخرها
في الشارع
وعلي عيني
تكسير محلات المسيحين
سرقه محلات المسيحين
الاعتداء علي اي مسيحي حتي لو مالوش دعوه بحاجه
ادام عنيا اتداست علي صور المسيح في الشارع
المحلات تحطمت واتسرقت
اللي له ذنب واللي مالوش اضرب
تعالي بقي قولي اصل دول كمان ايدي خارجيه وايدي ناعمه:yahoo:
 دول بقي مسلمين 100% والكلام كان علي مشهد ومسمع مني
مالاخر كدا لازم تفهمي انكم هوجائيين وهمج وحراميه وامتكم بقت زي البيت الخرب
عندك بقي رد عالكلام دا
ماظنش بقي كدا
يبقي بلاش تاليف
ونجيب كدا علي بلاطه انكم امه الهمج


----------



## السـامرية (1 يناير 2011)

*ارحمنا يااااااااااااااااااااااااااارب
*​


----------



## !ابن الملك! (1 يناير 2011)

*افتحوا Ctv*
*الصلاة على الشهداء فى الكنيسة مباشر*​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (1 يناير 2011)

*يا انصار المصطفي*

*المسلمين الي راحوا مع المسيحيين دول راحوا صدفه*

*انما الاستهداف الاصلي كان لاييييييييييييه*

*كان لكنيسه*

*التفجير كان لاييييييييييييييه*

*لكنيسه*

*صح ولا غلط*

*الاستهداف دا بقي ليه*

*كفاكي دفاعا عن دينك و الجعجعه وقت المصيبه*

*اما ان تقولي كلمه عزاء ذوق منك اما ان تصمتي*

*و نصيحتي لكي ان تكوني امينه مع نفسك اكثر و تبحثي في دينك و احكام اهل الكتاب بشكل اعمق*

*و لكن في هذه اللحظات اما العزاء الحار اما الصمت*

*سلام*​


----------



## Molka Molkan (1 يناير 2011)

> و نقول  لكل المسيحيين ان الاسلام بريء من كل هذه الاعمال


*
طظ وطظين في اقوالك كلها فمن انتي حتى تقولين او لا تقولين ؟

إن كنتي مسلمة وكتابك هو القرآن فأنتي مشتركة مع القتلة هؤلاء لانك تدينين هذا الكتاب الدموي :

وَاقْتُلُوهُمْ  حَيْثُ ثَقِفْتُمُوهُمْ وَأَخْرِجُوهُمْ مِنْ حَيْثُ أَخْرَجُوكُمْ  وَالْفِتْنَةُ أَشَدُّ مِنَ الْقَتْلِ وَلَا تُقَاتِلُوهُمْ عِنْدَ  الْمَسْجِدِ الْحَرَامِ حَتَّى يُقَاتِلُوكُمْ فِيهِ فَإِنْ قَاتَلُوكُمْ  فَاقْتُلُوهُمْ كَذَلِكَ جَزَاءُ الْكَافِرِينَ
(البقرة 191).

وَقَاتِلُوهُمْ حَتَّى لَا تَكُونَ فِتْنَةٌ وَيَكُونَ الدِّينُ لِلَّهِ  فَإِنِ انْتَهَوْا فَلَا عُدْوَانَ إِلَّا عَلَى الظَّالِمِينَ
(البقرة 193).

كُتِبَ عَلَيْكُمُ الْقِتَالُ وَهُوَ كُرْهٌ لَكُمْ وَعَسَى أَنْ  تَكْرَهُوا شَيْئًا وَهُوَ خَيْرٌ لَكُمْ وَعَسَى أَنْ تُحِبُّوا شَيْئًا  وَهُوَ شَرٌّ لَكُمْ وَاللَّهُ يَعْلَمُ وَأَنْتُمْ لَا تَعْلَمُونَ
(البقرة 216).

يَسْأَلُونَكَ عَنِ الشَّهْرِ الْحَرَامِ قِتَالٍ فِيهِ قُلْ قِتَالٌ فِيهِ  كَبِيرٌ وَصَدٌّ عَنْ سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ وَكُفْرٌ بِهِ وَالْمَسْجِدِ  الْحَرَامِ وَإِخْرَاجُ أَهْلِهِ مِنْهُ أَكْبَرُ عِنْدَ اللَّهِ  وَالْفِتْنَةُ أَكْبَرُ مِنَ الْقَتْلِ وَلَا يَزَالُونَ يُقَاتِلُونَكُمْ  حَتَّى يَرُدُّوكُمْ عَنْ دِينِكُمْ إِنِ اسْتَطَاعُوا وَمَنْ يَرْتَدِدْ  مِنْكُمْ عَنْ دِينِهِ فَيَمُتْ وَهُوَ كَافِرٌ فَأُولَئِكَ حَبِطَتْ  أَعْمَالُهُمْ فِي الدُّنْيَا وَالْآخِرَةِ وَأُولَئِكَ أَصْحَابُ النَّارِ  هُمْ فِيهَا خَالِدُونَ
(البقرة 217).

ده القرآن ولا كتاب الطبخ !؟

مش ده كتابك اللي بتتعبدي بيه !

ده له علاقة بالإسلام ولا بالهندوسية !!!؟

يبقى ازاي بتقولي مالهوش علاقة !!

اصبري لما افوق لك ، ...

عمرك شفتي مسيحي في كل الدنيا عمل كدة !!!!
 *


----------



## azazi (1 يناير 2011)

انصار المصطفى قال:


> و ليه انتي الان او حتى المسيحيين قبل عشرون سنه بتدفعوا الجزيه !!!! علشان كذا عايشين مع المسلمين الى الان



المشكلة الاخت انصار تتكلم وكأن بقاء المسيحيين منّه !!!!
يا سيدتي اقرأي التاريخ جيداً انتي تعرفين ان دولة الخلافه تم اسقاطها قبل اكثر من ثمانون عاماً !! لذا تمدنت الدول العربية والاسلامية لتضع قوانين محتلفه عن الاصولية الاسلامية وتم الغاء الجزية  وصار القانون متمدن بعض الشيء .ولذا الاصل بالاسلام قتل الاخرين .. وتفضلي اقراي مقالتي ..*هنا*


----------



## !ابن الملك! (1 يناير 2011)

*افتحوا Ctv*
*الصلاة على الشهداء فى الكنيسة مباشر*​​​


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (1 يناير 2011)

انصار المصطفى قال:


> على العموم انا و كل المسلمين في جميع بقاع الارض نستنكر هذا العمل الاجرامي و نقول لكل المسيحيين ان الاسلام بريء من كل هذه الاعمال و ان الاسلام واضح من ناحية المسحيين و اليهود الذين يعيشو مع المسلمين



*تحت الأقدام انتي ورسولك و إلهك وتعاليمه الشيطانية القذرة*
*إسلامك يقول " وَقَاتِلُوهُمْ حَتَّى لَا تَكُونَ فِتْنَةٌ وَيَكُونَ الدِّينُ لِلَّهِ  فَإِنِ انْتَهَوْا فَلَا عُدْوَانَ إِلَّا عَلَى الظَّالِمِينَ*
* (البقرة 193). "*
*أي محاولات لتجميل هذه الوساخات لا تأتي بها ههنا*
*تحت النعال مكانكم الحقيقي يا أمة تزداد تخلفا لتباعيتكم لشيطان *
*تحت النعال أنتي ورسولك و إلهك , لا نريد من أمثالكم حتى كلمات التعزية*​


----------



## !ابن الملك! (1 يناير 2011)

*الله اكبر وسط التفجير - فيديو*

[YOUTUBE]crykxt6A-zQ[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## جيلان (1 يناير 2011)

تذاع الان على قناة سى تى فى صلاة الجناز على ارواح شهداء كنيسة القديسين و ذلك بدير القديس مارمينااا بكنج مريوط


----------



## Rosetta (1 يناير 2011)

*اخوتي المسيحيين لا  تدنسوا شفاهكم الطاهرة بكلمات ليست لنا من وراء هذه الاشكال الجاهلة 

انتم ابناء الملك و هم ابناء الجارية 

" الرب يدافع عنكم و انتم صامتون "
​*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (1 يناير 2011)

*مظاهرة صاخبة بمنطقة شبرا تنديدا بأحداث كنيسة إسكندرية*

_*



السبت، 1 يناير 2011 - 20:06

عدد من السياسيين والنشطاء خلال المظاهر ة
كتب أحمد مصطفى ونورا فخرى - تصوير أحمد إسماعيل

تحت شعار الهلال والصليب، نظم العشرات من القوى السياسية من أحزاب الغد والكرامة والناصرى وحركة الاشتراكيين الثوريين، وحركت كفاية وحشد وشباب من أجل العدالة والحرية، وقفة احتجاجية مساء اليوم بمنطقة شبرا للتنديد بأحداث كنيسة "القديسين" والتى أسفرت عن مقتل 17 مواطنا بالتزامن مع احتفالات الكريسماس.

كما شارك فى التظاهرة العديد من الشخصيات العامة من بينها د. أيمن نور مؤسس حزب الغد، والنائب السابق محمد البلتاجى وحازم فاروق، ونائب الوفد السابق علاء عبد المنعم، ود.كريمة الحفناوى وحركة كفاية، وأمين إسكندر وكيل مؤسسى حزب الكرامة.

وردد النشطاء، عدد امن الشعارات من بينها: "مسلم قبطى الإيد فى الأيد.. لأجل ما نسمع فجر جديد.. أحمد زى جرجس حق مريم زى فاطمة.. شعب واحد وطن واحد عدو واحد.. ومصر يابلدى يا نور العين شعبك واحد مش شعبين.. مهما يعملو فينا مصر بلد الأمن والأمان.. حق مايكل زى أحمد.. وحق جرجس زى فاطمة.. ولا بوليسية ولا دينية عايزينه دولة مدنية".

وعندما حاول النشطاء الانطلاق فى مسيره بعد تجاهل المواطنين الواقفين على الجهة المقابلة للوقفة، قامت أجهزة الأمن بفرض كردون أمنى.



*_​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (1 يناير 2011)

_*في تكرار لسيناريو أحداث العمرانية، قامت قوات الأمن باستفزاز الأقباط والاعتداء عليهم بالهراوات والرصاص المطاطي.

وكانت مجموعة كبيرة من الأقباط قد حاولت دخول شارع خليل حمادة حيث توجد كنيسة القديسين إلا أن الأمن منعهم من الدخول وحدثت مشادات بينهم حيث ضربت قوات الأمن المسيحيين بالعصى فيما قذفهم الأقباط بالزجاجات.

خرج الأقباط بعدها لشارع جمال عبد الناصر الرئيسي وضربوا السيارات قبل أن يحدث هرج ومرج وتجري قوات الأمن المركزي في الشوارع لتلاحقهم ضاربة إياهم بالرصاص المطاطي.

وردا على سؤال من الدستور الأصلي للواء شرطة عن أن منع الأقباط من دخول الشارع سيجعلهم يكسرون السيارات، أجاب اللواء "خليهم يكسروا واحنا هنكسرهم".

وسيطر الأمن على الشارع تماما حيث أن برنامج "مصر النهارده" سيتم بثه من أمام الكنيسة بعد أن تم رفع السيارتين وآثار الانفجار وصارت الكنيسة خالية باستثناء رعاتها.

من ناحية أخرى، يتم دفن الجثث حاليا في مدافن للأقباط في مارمينا كينج مريوط وتم إخراج الجثث على 3 أفواج بدون تجمهر تفاديا لحدوث أي شغب.​*_


----------



## Desert Rose (1 يناير 2011)

*ايه اخر الاخبار ياجماعة ؟

ايه اخبار المصابين وصلهم الدم؟

الاخبار هنا بتنقل من المصادر الرسمية مش قادرين نعرف الحقيقة فين 

المصابين ايه اخبارهم ؟


*


----------



## oesi no (1 يناير 2011)

*  الكشح*
*  الزاوية*
* نجع حمادي*
*  العمرانية*
*  مجنون اسكندرية *
*
افتح القوس وضيف القديسين 2011 
ولا اقولك سيب القوس مفتوح 
*​


----------



## abokaf2020 (1 يناير 2011)

ربنا معانا ومش هيسبنا وهو قال 
انا معكم الي انقضاء الدهر


----------



## Predator (1 يناير 2011)

!ابن الملك! قال:


> يا شوية مجرمين يا شياطين ..
> هتروحوا من ربنا فين .. فى جهنم مع ابليس باذن الله .



*المسلمين والملحدين والليبراليين والمتأسلمين المعروفين بكراهيتم لاسرائيل يقولون ان اسرائيل هي وراء حادثة تفجير الكنسية في مصر من اجل عمل فتنه طائفيه leasantr

وهي الممول لتنظيم القاعده ومحركها وان كل مصيبه في العالم اسرائيل وراها :t33:
*


----------



## ناتوتا (1 يناير 2011)

عمالين يستعبطو و يقولوا ان الموضوع دة مش اضطهاد للمسيحيين بس و دة حاجة تمس الشعب المصرى كله و الكلام الفارغ دة.........طب ليه كل ما بتحصل مصيبة تحصل جنب كنيسة , و فى اعيادنا ؟؟!؟!!؟ ياريت يبطلوا كدب بقى ..

 "1 قد كلمتكم بهذا لكى لا تعثروا . 2 سيخرجونكم من المجامع , بل تأتى ساعة فيها يظن كل من يقتلكم انه يقدم خدمة لله . 3 و سيفعلون هذا بكم لأنهم لم يعرفوا الاب و لا عرفونى . 4 لكنى قد كلمتكم بهذاحتى اذا جاءت الساعة تذكرون أنى انا قلته لكم ." انجيل يوحنا الاصحاح ال16
انا متأكدة ان ربنا مش حايسبنا و هو اللى حياخدلنا حقنا .


----------



## !ابن الملك! (1 يناير 2011)

الشعب القبطى يهتف فى الجنازة ..

لا .. لتعزية مبارك .. عايزين حقوقنا
مباشر على قناة Ctv و اغابى Aghapy


----------



## zezza (1 يناير 2011)

حد شاف صلاة الجناز حالا على التلفزيون 
الناس عمالة تقول لا للريس بطريقة هستيرية 
شكل الموضوع هيولع ..... خلاص شبابنا جاب اخره​


----------



## !ابن الملك! (1 يناير 2011)

الشعب القبطى يهتف فى الجنازة ..
شيلوا المحافظ .

والمحافظ قاعد فى وسط الجنازة زى الفرخة ,.


----------



## zezza (1 يناير 2011)

!ابن الملك! قال:


> الشعب القبطى يهتف فى الجنازة ..
> 
> لا .. لتعزية مبارك .. عايزين حقوقنا
> مباشر على قناة ctv و اغابى aghapy



ايوة تمام
حاجة غريبة اوى .اول مرة تحصل مننا
المسيحيين خلاص فاقوا من كتر الآلم اللى صابنا


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (1 يناير 2011)

zezza قال:


> ايوة تمام
> حاجة غريبة اوى .اول مرة تحصل مننا
> المسيحيين خلاص فاقوا من كتر الآلم اللى صابنا



بس فاقوا متاخر شويتين


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (1 يناير 2011)

!ابن الملك! قال:


> الشعب القبطى يهتف فى الجنازة ..
> شيلوا المحافظ .
> 
> والمحافظ قاعد فى وسط الجنازة زى الفرخة ,.



_*بس علي فكره يا جماعه عادل لبيب من اكتر المحافظين المحترمه في مصر
كان عندنا الاول في قنا 
واحنا عارفينه كويس*_​


----------



## antonius (1 يناير 2011)

> و ليه انتي الان او حتى المسيحيين قبل عشرون سنه بتدفعوا الجزيه !!!! علشان كذا عايشين مع المسلمين الى الان


صدق من قال الغباء موهبة, 
اتعرفين لماذا يوجد مسيحيين الان في مصر؟؟ لان هناك نظام ودولة تلجم كلاب الاسلام !!! ولكنهم يفلتون بين الحين والاخر فنرى المآسي هذه تقع! 
نفس الموضوع في العراق وانا عراقي, لما كان الحثالة القذر صدام حسين الدكتاتور رئيس, كان لجم الجميع! لما ازاحوه! غاب النظام! فخرج عبدة الشيطان, لا اعمال خارجية ولا بطيخ! رايناهم وسمعناهم ومن الجوامع على الميكرفونات حللوا اعراضنا واموالنا!! واهدروا الدم, والنتيجة؟ اكثر من نصف مسيحيي العراق تم تهجيرهم خلال سبع سنين!!!!! وان استمر الحال كما هو, فسيختفي مسيحيوا العراق منه!! ولن يبقى منهم غير فتات مبعثرة ! 



> على العموم انا و كل المسلمين في جميع بقاع الارض نستنكر هذا العمل الاجرامي


ياااه على النفاق!! اقراي توقيعي...انتي من الفئة الثانية!
محمد يقول "نصرت بالرعب" والمسلم الغبي لا يزال يعتقد ان الاسلام دين سلام!! 
محمد يقول "جئتكم بالذبح" واتباعه الاغبياء يظنون ان دينهم مسالم!!
ماذا تريدون بعد؟ لو ظهر امامكم محمد وقال انه مجرم وحشي وانه امر بالمغازي وقتل الالوف, ما تصدقوه !!! منافقون اغبياء اعدمتم عقولكم!



> و نقول لكل المسيحيين ان الاسلام بريء من كل هذه الاعمال و ان الاسلام واضح من ناحية المسحيين و اليهود الذين يعيشو مع المسلمين


نعم..يقاتلون حتى يدفعوا الجزية, هذا لو كانوا ملتزمين بالعهد(والتي معناها ان يعيشوا كالبهائم لا صوت ولا ممارسة حرية ولا انتقاد لدين الشيطان) او يقتلون! وائمة الكفر يقتلون! ومن ينتقد الشيطان يقتل! هكذا قول الاسلام
فالاسلام ليس بريء, بل هو المشرع وهو المسؤول! ولولاه ما كانت الكنائس انفجرت في مصر والعراق ونيجيريا وكوسوفو (وهذه في ظرف اسابيع)
 


> فقال صلى الله عليه وسلم: «ألا من ظلم معاهداً أو انتقصه أو كلفه فوق طاقته أو أخذ منه شيئاً بغير طيب نفس فأنا حجيجه يوم القيامة»، وشدد الوعيد على من هتك حرمة دمائهم فقال صلى الله عليه وسلم: «من قتل معاهداً لم يرح رائحة الجنة وإن ريحها يوجد من مسيرة أربعين عاماً»


معاهداً...بالضبط, اخوتكي المجاهدين يرون اننا نقضنا العهد...
يعني: لما نفر واحد من بني قريضة خان العهد, نبيكي قائل هذه الاحاديث الجميلة, اباد القوم كلهم وسبى نساءهم(اغتصبهم بلغتنا الحالية)!!!! 
كفى, رحمنا الله ورحمكم مما انتم فيه !


----------



## TELLER (1 يناير 2011)

خلاص متزعلش نفسك  يا استاذ انتونيوس
المسلمين الجوعى هم الفاعل  والى جنبة جار مسلم يروح يقطع رقبتة
ولعلمك الضربة الجاية هتكون فى جامع عشان تبقى فاهم بس
صحيح
سومعت ما ناديت حيا ولا حياة لمن تنادى
ونار ان نفخت بها اضائت وانت تنفخ فى رماد
يلااا  ماهية رايحة فى داهية رايحة فى داهية


----------



## !ابن الملك! (1 يناير 2011)

> ولعلمك الضربة الجاية هتكون فى جامع عشان تبقى فاهم بس


بس ياله
اقرا واتسلى هنا #174 
http://66.96.232.222/~majahden/vb/showthread.php?p=45392

بقالنا خمسين سنة المسيحيين بيتقتلوا .. 
نجع حمادى .. والعمرانية و ...... وفى الاخر يقولك جامع ..
دا حتى الاديرة اللى فى الصحرا مش عاتقينها


كلمة تانى وهتتطرد


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (1 يناير 2011)

teller قال:


> [color=blue[/color]
> 
> [color=#0000ff[/color]
> [size=5[/size]
> يلااا  ماهية رايحة فى داهية رايحة فى داهية


*

مهى رايحة فى داهية من زمان قوى
بس انتو اللى مش واخدين بالكم
​*


----------



## khalid (1 يناير 2011)

*لاحول ولا قوة إلا بالله 
هذا عمل اجرامي خسيس لايمثل إلا من فعله
وللتأكيد أصدقائي أن الأيدي وراء هذا العمل الإرهابي إلى الآن مجهولة ، لذا الأصوب أن يتكاتف المسيحيين والمسلمين تجاه من أراد شراً بأمن مصر وأهلها ، ويبتعدوا عن إثارة الظنون والشائعات ونقل بعض الأخبار غير الموثوقة التي تؤجج الطرفين
وإن شاء الله يقبض الأمن على المجرمين* 



صوت صارخ قال:


> *أستغاثة .........
> 
> يا جماعة المسلمين دخلوا مستشفى مارمرقس كسروا بنك الدم وعربية الاسعاف ومحتاجين دم ضرورى التبرع فى مستشفى شرق المدينة وفى الهلال الاحمر بباكوس ولازم تجيبوا الشيكات وتودوها كنيسة القديسن فى المستشفى كل اللى يقدر يتبرع ياريت يروح *





> *ببساطه
> علشان المصابين اللى نجيوا وعندهم فرصه يعيشوا ميلاقوش الدم اللى محتاجينه ويحصلوا الشهدا *


*كيف كسروا بنك الدم وهم من المتبرعين ؟*
*الجبلى: 120 متبرعا بالدم من المسلمين لمصابى كنيسة الإسكندرية*



> *كتب مصطفى النجار*
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*
* *http://www.youm7.com/News.asp?NewsID=328495


بعد إذنك أستاذي أريد فقط مصدر موثوق للمعلومة التي ذكرتها ...

*


> *بعد هذا لا يأتي مسلم مغفل ليقول أن لا يد للمسلمين في هذا
> 
> هذا هو أسلامكم وهاهم اخوتكم يا مسلمين
> 
> ...



*بعد ماذا ؟
ياأستاذة تعليق كتبه حثالة متطرفون في موقع لهم ليس حجة على 1.5 مليار مسلم وليس حجة على القرآن ولا على السنة.

فالمسلمين في العالم استنكروا هذا الفعل الإجرامي :
**السعودية والكويت وقطر ..  تدين تفجير كنيسة الأسكندرية الإرهابي *
*http://www.coptreal.com/WShowSubject.aspx?SID=42174*

*الإمارات تدين تفجير كنيسة الإسكندرية*

*http://www.youm7.com/News.asp?NewsID=328487&SecID=65

**سوريا تدين بقوة التفجير الإرهابى الذى وقع بالإسكندرية*

*http://youm7.com/News.asp?NewsID=328321*

*
**"الإفتاء" تدين تفجير الإسكندرية وتحذر من الشائعات*

*http://youm7.com/News.asp?NewsID=328322*


*الأزهر يدين محاولة تفجير كنيسة القديسين بالإسكندرية*

*http://youm7.com/News.asp?NewsID=328200*


*الأوقاف: الكنائس"بيوت الله" والاعتداء عليها "حرام شرعا"*

*http://youm7.com/News.asp?NewsID=328317*


*"الإخوان": حادث كنيسة القديسين بالإسكندرية إجرامى وآثم*

*http://youm7.com/News.asp?NewsID=328262*


*حماس: تفجير الإسكندرية جريمة نكراء*
http://www.sharkiaonline.net/Article.asp?ArtID=14014&Sub=6&Sec=4


*الأمانة العامة لمجلس التعاون تدين تفجير الإسكندرية  				*
*http://www.qnaol.net/QNAAr/News_Bulletin/News/Pages/11-01-01-1345_421_0037.aspx*


*المنظمات الإسلامية بأوروبا تدين التفجير*
*http://www.moheet.com/show_news.aspx?nid=439723&pg=7*


*والعلماء :*
*الشيخ محمد حسان لليوم السابع: مرتكب حادث الإسكندرية ليس مسلماً.. والإسلام يأمرنا بتأمين وحماية دور العبادة كافة*

http://www.moheet.com/show_news.aspx?nid=439628&pg=7*http://www.youm7.com/News.asp?NewsID=328442&SecID=12*


*مفتي مصر : حادث الأسكندرية "عمل إرهابي مذموم" وليس "طائفي"*
*http://www.moheet.com/show_news.aspx?nid=439628&pg=7*


*“الدعوة السلفية” بالإسكندرية تدين تفجير كنيسة “القديسين”*

*http://www.mashhad-as.net/?p=8814*

*اليسوا هؤلاء المستنكرين والمشنعين لهذه الجريمة وغيرهم الآلاف هم مسلمين ؟
اليست هذه الحكومات والشعوب مسلمين

الم يرتكب الإرهاب في السعودية (وهي مهد الإسلام) ، وعانت منه خلال السنوات الماضية ، وقتل العشرات منهم في تفجيرات شهيرة لاتخفى عليكم ،  بل إلى الآن تنشر في جرائدها اسماء وصور المطلوبين من الإرهابيين ، فإن كانوا مسلمين يمثلون اسلامنا فهل سيحاربوننا ؟*



> *لسه بيقولوا الاسلام بريء من الاعمااااال دي !!!
> يا انصار انتي يا بنت شوفي كم أية حثكم فيها القرأن على القتال !! *


*
هذا المكان ليس لمناقشة الشبهات
ولكن تذكر أن هناك أكثر من 80 مليون مسلم في مصر ولو كانوا يفهمون هذه الآيات كما تحاول أن تلبس علينا فهمها لوجدت التفجيرات على مدار الثانية وفي كل زاوية من مصر !
ولو أنك كلفت نفسك وبحثت عن أقوال أهل العلم والفتوى لوجدت أنها تحرم تفجير الكنائس وغيرها وتحرم ترويع الآمين ، فهل هؤلاء العلماء والأغلبية العظمى من المسلمين لم يقرأوا هذه الآيات من قبل ؟؟؟
*



> *اللى عمل كده مسلميييييييييييييييييين
> واعلنوا مسؤوليتهم عن الحادث بكل فخر*


*هذا الكلام غير مؤكد ، ولا يوجد دليل إلى الآن أنهم وراء الجريمة ، أما مايعلنه بعض الإرهابيين في مواقعهم فهو في مرات كثيرة للفت النظر لا أكثر ولأ أقل
**وأنا أستبعد أن يكونوا هم الفعلة ، فالجريمة كبيرة ومحكمة ومنظمة وانطلت على رجال الأمن ، لذلك هي أكبر من كلام هؤلاء الأطفال في الموقع المتطرف.
وعلى فرض أنهم وراء التفجير فهم شرذمة لاتمثل إلا نفسها ووتخذ من الدين وقاء  لها ، والدين لايحكم عليه بأفعال أتباعه وهذا في كل الأديان.
*



> *مش عاوزه تشوفيهم بيطبقوا تعاليم الدين مااااااشى
> عاوزه تشوفيهم فاهميين دينهم غلط ماااااااااشى
> طبعا انتى حره تشوفى الامر ازاااى
> بس كونى متأكده انهم مسلمييييييييين *


*يااستاذه هداك الله هذا المنطق لايقبله المسيحي على نفسه فلماذا يقبله على المسلم ؟
قبل عام حدث أمر مختلف عن هذا ولكنه أثار سخط عالمي وتسبب في أضرار من نوع آخر ، فكان جواب أهله أن تلك الأفعال لاتمثل إلا أصحابها وفاعليها وليس الدين المسيحي ، رغم أنهم مسيحييييييييييين
فلماذا الكيل بمكيالين ؟*


----------



## antonius (1 يناير 2011)

> خلاص متزعلش نفسك  يا استاذ انتونيوس
> المسلمين الجوعى هم الفاعل  والى جنبة جار مسلم يروح يقطع رقبتة
> ولعلمك الضربة الجاية هتكون فى جامع عشان تبقى فاهم بس
> صحيح
> ...


اسرائيل صح؟ اكيد اكيد, انا عارف صدقني...اليهود هما السبب 
كما قاموا بزلزلة الارض تحت هاييتي....وكما ارسلوا جواسيسهم القروش لتخريب السياحة في مصر, وكما ربما كانوا السبب في انقراض الدينصورات قبل 60 مليون سنة...
انا عارف العقلية المريضة هذه التي تتكلم بها يا فتى! عادي...شوف, كلنا عغارفين ان اغلب المسلمين ناس تكره العنف وقتل الابرياء, فتلك الطبيعة البشرية التي فيهم! اما من سيطر الشيطان على عقولهم تماماً...فهؤلاء كالوثني الذي كان يردد "الله اكبر" بعد الانفجار والجثث على الارض والفيديو منشور!! هم الذين سيطر الاسلام على عقولهم!! اعماهم عن بشريتهم!! 
فانتم, الذين لا تزال لكم بشرية متبقية, نطالبكم بترك دين الوثن هذا والتبرأ منه ومن اتباعه!
ثِق لكم الف وثلاثمئة سنون تهدمون كنائسنا ولم نهدم لكم معبدا للوثن!! ولا تقل لي "لا تزعل" ...صدقني قلبي تقطع! اخوتي تم ذبحهم!! اهلي تشردوا..!!  بسبب قذارة اسمها الاسلام! وانت تريدني الا ازعل؟ ربما لما تبدأ ترى الجثث في الشوارع كما حدث معي ستبدا بالاحساس بما يحصل وتفوق من غيبوبتك


----------



## antonius (1 يناير 2011)

> *
> فالمسلمين في العالم استنكروا هذا الفعل الإجرامي :
> **السعودية والكويت وقطر ..  تدين تفجير كنيسة الأسكندرية الإرهابي *
> *http://www.coptreal.com/wshowsubject.aspx?sid=42174*
> ...


*كلهم *منافقون! باستثناء تصريح الكويت وقطر وسوريا والامارات! 
يستنكرون وهم الذين يكفرون المسيحيون ويهيجون الشعب عليهم ويدعون عليهم في مساجدهم ويحرضون ضد الكنيسة في كل فرصة! ويدوسون صور المسيح ويحرقون الصلبان في الشوارع!!!! 



> * فإن كانوا مسلمين يمثلون اسلامنا فهل سيحاربوننا ؟*


نعم, اتريد ان تقرأ الاسباب الشرعية؟ ادلك على الكتب والمقالات والمواقع والشرائط؟


----------



## Molka Molkan (1 يناير 2011)

> * هذا عمل اجرامي خسيس لايمثل إلا من فعله*



*ومن فعله هو إلهك ونبيك وقرانك ....*



> *كيف كسروا بنك الدم وهم من المتبرعين ؟*


*وكيف هم المتبرعين وانت كاذب اصلا ؟!!

كل المستشفيات اعرفها واحدة فواحدة بأطبائها ولم يقل واحد ( فقد واحد ) بمثل هذه الكذبة لتنعيم الفضيحة ولكن على من !؟*


----------



## TELLER (1 يناير 2011)

يا استاذ انتونيوس انا لا بقول اسرائيل ولا غيروه
انا اقزم من ان اعرف الفاعل
انا راجل غلبان وبكلم على الغلابة الى شبهى الى راحوا ضحية لاصحاب المصالح
وكل الى بقولة  ان انا والغلابة الى شبهى مش عايزين نبقى بنزين يحرك ادوات اصحاب المصالح لان احنا الى هنتحرق مش هم فبلاش ندخل فى اتهامات وردود فعل خاطئة يمكن ان اناقشك فيها الى ما لا نهاية
اما الضحايا فكلنا زعلانيين مش انت  بس  وزنبهم فى رقبة من زج بهم فى مجرى قاطرة المصالح


----------



## antonius (1 يناير 2011)

> يا استاذ انتونيوس انا لا بقول اسرائيل ولا غيروه
> انا اقزم من ان اعرف الفاعل
> انا راجل غلبان وبكلم على الغلابة الى شبهى الى راحوا ضحية لاصحاب المصالح
> وكل الى بقولة ان انا والغلابة الى شبهى مش عايزين نبقى بنزين يحرك ادوات اصحاب المصالح لان احنا الى هنتحرق مش هم فبلاش ندخل فى اتهامات وردود فعل خاطئة يمكن ان اناقشك فيها الى ما لا نهاية
> اما الضحايا فكلنا زعلانيين مش انت  بس  وزنبهم فى رقبة من زج بهم فى مجرى قاطرة المصالح


يا زميل, ما الذي تريد اثباته؟؟؟ انا لا مزاج عندي لاكلم واحدا يريد ان يبرأ اسلامه الان...سانفجر في وجهك وسترى مني امورا لا تعجبك!
اصحاب المصالح اعلنوها قبل شهرين لما دخلوا بيت الله في بغداد وارتكبوا اكبر مجزرة بتاريخ مسيحيي الشرق منذ خمسة وعشرون عاماً! والصور غير منشورة وموجودة عندي!
قصة لا تنتهي! مهما نفعل, نضل هدفاً لاتباع الحبيب محمد صلوات اللات عليه!
ليس لكم انت وامثالك الا التبرأ من الدين الاسلامي ككل...لتبرأوا ذمتكم من هذه الجرائم البشعة! 
يكفي ان سيف الهكم المسلول كان بشراً! يبطش ويقتل بالناس! لتعرف انه دين لا يتبعه الا سفاح, او ساذج مسكين! واملنا ان تكون من البسطاء! 
اليوم او غداً...سيصدر بيان المنفذون كما اتوقع...وسترى من الفاعل!


----------



## apostle.paul (1 يناير 2011)

*يقتلوا القتيل ويمشوا فى جنازته ايه البجاحة دا
دم الشهداء بيصرخ للمسيح الحق الحق لكم كل دم زكى سفك يقع على هذا الجيل
هو مش دا اللى انتوا كنتوا عاوزينه من ايام مظاهرات كاميليا شحاته يا كلاب محمد
شوية كلاب 
*


----------



## Coptic Man (1 يناير 2011)

*سلام المسيح اخوتي الاحباء*

*قلوبا تقطع دماء علي اخواتنا الشهداء فلقد تقبلنا جميعا الخبر بمنتهي الاسي والمرارة لاننا انسان واحد بمعمودية واحدة ولكم تألمت لسماعي هذه الحادثة الوحشية*

*ولكن .. *

*رجاء فالمسيح عدم السب وعدم التطاول علي الاخوة المسلمين لان هذا ليس من تعاليم مسيحنا ولكننا لدينا تعليم اسمي من ذلك ان نحرص علي محبة الاخر والصلاة لاجله مهما اساء لنا وهذه الحادثة تضاف للعديد من الحوادث التي مرت بنا علي مدي قرون عديدة ولكن تكون الاخيرة ولكن نطلب من الرب ان يعطينا الصبر ان نتحملها ولا تفقدنا هدوءنا وثباتنا ورجاء الا تخرج من افواهنا في لحظات الغضب التي نمر بها الكلمات المسيئة نعم نحن جميعا تألمنا ولكن فلنقرا مع سير ابناء القديسين و سير شهدائنا هل هي كتب قصصية ام هي واقع مر به اجدادنا .. ! انه واقع ولقد تقبلوه بفرح لانه من يد الرب فأن لم يكن يسمح الرب ان هذا يحدث لما كان حدث لذلك فلنقول مع ايوب ! أَالْخَيْرَ نَقْبَلُ مِنْ عِنْدِ اللهِ، وَالشَّرَّ لاَ نَقْبَلُ؟*

*لا اننا نقبل كل ما يسمح به الله بفرح*

*ونطلب من الرب ان يعبر عنا هذه الكأس سريعا ويسرع بشفاء المصابين من كل الم ونطلب منه تعزية لاسر شهدائنا الضحايا ونطلب من شهداء المسيح نياحا عند الرب  وان يذكرونا امام عرش النعمة*

*نقطة اخيرة علي كل الاخوة المسلمين الداعيين ان ماحدث لايمت للاسلام الصمت وعدم استفزازنا رحمة بمشاعرنا فالاسلام يغطيه دماء شهدائنا علي مر الزمان ومعضد بكتابكم القران فلن تضلونا وعلي من استنكر هذا الفعل القبيح من الاخوة المسلمين نشكركم ولكننا لسنا في انتظار اعلان الفرحة علي العام لما حدث مثلما حدث عقب التفجيرات مباشرة حيث قام المجتمعون في الجامع بالتهليل والتكبير والنصرة للاسلام واللي عاملوها رجالة وحسبنا الله ونعمل الوكيل كما تقول وايضا نقولها *

*سلام المسيح الذي يفوق كل عقل فليكون مع جميعكم*


----------



## Molka Molkan (1 يناير 2011)

*بالفيديو :: الشيح محمد العريفي يدعوا لتطبيق ايات القتل وتحطيم الجماجم كما في القران

*[YOUTUBE]qWdzkc3kzAs&feature[/YOUTUBE]
* 

*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (1 يناير 2011)

*لا أعرف كيف تصل الخسة بالحيوانات التى تبعد الشبهة عن الكلاب المحمدية متناسيين المظاهرات الحيوانية التى كانت تحدث فى الأسكندرية من أمام مزبلة جامع إبراهيم

هل يظن هؤلاء الأوغاد أن العالم بسفاهة عقولهم

أتمنى من مشرف القسم أن يوقف أى حيوان مدلس بدرء الجريمة عن الإسلام

كفاكم يا كلاب ...... *


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (1 يناير 2011)

*العريفي بيطبق تعاليم دينه بالظبط لا لوم عليه ههههههههههه*

*العريفي الكلب دا متخصص في سب المسيحيه و المعايره طول الوقت و فبركه قصص الاسلمه المزيفه*

*ربنا يتصرف معاااااااااااااااااااااه يا رب*​


----------



## Rosetta (1 يناير 2011)

*أوقفوا المهزلة يا جماعة !! 

بجد روسنا وجعتنا من القرف دا 
لا و كل شوية يدخل مسلم مضحوك عليه قال عم يواسينا و هو من جوه فرحان لانه دا تطبيق لتعاليم رب القرأن المفصووووم

ربنا ينتقم منكم يا امة الارهاب   ​*


----------



## TELLER (1 يناير 2011)

يا زميل, ما الذي تريد اثباته؟؟؟ انا لا مزاج عندي لاكلم واحدا يريد ان يبرأ اسلامه الان
----------------------------------------------------------------
اريد اثبات ان الموضوع اكبر منى ومنك --ويعوض ربنا


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (1 يناير 2011)

*قلوبنا بتتقطع علي الشهدا  وحالتنا النفسية بقت زفت في بداية السنة الجديدة 

اتصرف يا رب وخد حق اولادك
لي النقمة اجازي يقول الرب​*


----------



## antonius (1 يناير 2011)

> اريد اثبات ان الموضوع اكبر منى ومنك --ويعوض ربنا


ربما..ولكن الرد يبدأ صغيراً مني ومنك! حتى نصير اكبر من اعمال الشيطان!


----------



## Desert Rose (1 يناير 2011)

*يخرب بيت القرف 

يعنى مش مكفيهم النكد الى احنا فيه على بداية السنة لا كمان يدخلوا يقولولنا كلام مستفز 

قال ايادى خارجية وايادى بطيخية ويهود ومجوس وهندوس 

ياسلالالالالالالالالالالالام

ياريت اى حد عايز يدخل يتكلم فى الموضوع يعزى وبس من غير مايرفعلنا الضغط ويجبلنا السكر بالكلام ده الى شبعنا منه من كتر ما سمعناه كفاية حرام كفاية كفااااااااااااااااااااااية 

الواحد خلاص مش قادر ومش ناقصة كمان تعليقات مستفزة تفقع المرارة كفاية الحزن الى احنا فيه والقرف الى بنشوفه فى كل عيد لينا 

ده دم شهداء نجع حمادى لسه مابردش 

ربنا يرحم ويفتح العقول والقلوب 
*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (1 يناير 2011)

*قلوبنا بتتحرق على اخواتنا وقلوبهم بتشمت فى حزننا دة​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (1 يناير 2011)

*الشهيدة مريم فكرى



[YOUTUBE]5AVbz7eQjmQ&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]​*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (1 يناير 2011)

teller قال:


> يا زميل, ما الذي تريد اثباته؟؟؟ انا لا مزاج عندي لاكلم واحدا يريد ان يبرأ اسلامه الان
> ----------------------------------------------------------------
> اريد اثبات ان الموضوع اكبر منى ومنك --ويعوض ربنا


 
*خلي عندك دم اليومين دول علي الاقل من فضلك*

*ايه... مش قادرين تصوموا عن الاستفزاز شويه*

*اصله كيف للاسف زي المخدرات تبطلوه ازاي*

*يالا معلش الي يشمت في بلاوي الغير هتصيبه بلوي برضه*

*ماهو بلاش استفزاز ماهو يا تخشوا تعزونا بكلام لطيف يا بلاش كلام من اساسه....*

*مفهوم!*​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (1 يناير 2011)

*



الشهيدة مريم فكرى

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
الرب ينيح نفسها الطاهره في ملكوته*​


----------



## yujin (1 يناير 2011)

لولا وجود ثغرة امنية مخابراتية مكنش حصل اللي حصل بس على كل حال ربنا يصبرنا


----------



## !ابن الملك! (1 يناير 2011)

اعادة صلاة الجناز على الشهداء فى قناة اغابى


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (1 يناير 2011)

*ممكن حد يديني لينك لاي قناه تذيع صلاه وداع الشهداء الراحلين*​


----------



## grges monir (1 يناير 2011)

*قتلوا البسمة من علىالوجوة البريئة
ربنا يجازى اعداء النور اللى قلبوا الفرح والبهجة الى حزن*


----------



## mm4jesus (1 يناير 2011)

لو  لم يتاخذ اجراء مناسب سيتم اختراق مواقعهم الاسلاميه او الشيطانيه بمعني اصح
او لما يتحرق كام جهاز عليه قرءان وصاحبه يندم عليه وتبقي خراب علي دماغهم
خليها قله ادب عليهم
وسنه سودا علي دماغهم
ودا كدا اقل حاجه قصاد اللي بيحصل


----------



## أَمَة (1 يناير 2011)

انصار المصطفى قال:


> المسلمين اذا كانو يريو يقتلوكم او ان تعاليم دينهم تأمر بقتلكم كانو من قبل 1400 قتلوكم و كنا لا نجد اي مسيحي او يهودي يعيش بين المسلمين ​


 

الرب يفتح بصيرتك عشان تعرفي الجواب.


----------



## grges monir (1 يناير 2011)

*لما فتح الختم الخامس رايت تحت المذبح نفوس الذين قتلوا من اجل                  كلمة الله و من اجل الشهادة التي كانت عندهم * *6:                  10 و صرخوا بصوت عظيم قائلين حتى متى ايها السيد القدوس و الحق لا                  تقضي و تنتقم لدمائنا من الساكنين على الارض *
*6:                  11 فاعطوا كل واحد ثيابا بيضا و قيل لهم ان يستريحوا زمانا يسيرا                  ايضا حتى يكمل العبيد رفقاؤهم و اخوتهم ايضا العتيدون ان يقتلوا                  مثلهم *


----------



## أَمَة (1 يناير 2011)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *الشهيدة مريم فكرى​*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
لا مكان للملائكة بين البشر.
الرب يرفع قديسيه من هذا العالم لأن العالم غير مستحق لهم.


----------



## جرجس ملاك استور (1 يناير 2011)

لحد امتى يا مسيحى هتفضل ساكت حقك ضايع وكنيستك بتخرب والادك بيموت وانت ساكت لحد امتى قوم طلع اللى جواك قبل ما يجرالك حاجة


----------



## girgis2 (1 يناير 2011)

+GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ قال:


> *ممكن حد يديني لينك لاي قناه تذيع صلاه وداع الشهداء الراحلين*​


 
*http://www.eltareek.com/live_broadcasting.htm*​ 
*لينك تاني لكل القنوات المسيحية:*​ 
*http://coptictvchannel.blogspot.com*​ 
*وموجود في الموضوع الآتي:*​ 
*http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=91469*​ 

*أو ممكن عن طريق بحث على جوجل عن بث مباشر لقناة أغابي مثلاااا*​


----------



## esambraveheart (1 يناير 2011)

*فلنرى ماذا ستكون مشاعر احبائنا المسلمين و هل سيتقبلون تعزيات اجهزة الدولة الفالصو و يتجرعون نفس كاس الظلم و الهوان لو فتح احد المسيحيين نيران مدفع رشاش عليهم عقب خروجهم من مساجدهم عقب اداء صلاة عيد الفطر .....المبارك.
و واحده بواحده و البادئ ...مسلم​*


----------



## esambraveheart (1 يناير 2011)

*الويل للمسلمين من بطش و غضب من يسكن السماء​*


----------



## girgis2 (1 يناير 2011)

*اعادة صلاة تجنيز الشهداء دلوقتي على سي تي في*​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (1 يناير 2011)

*سبحان الله يا جماعه كل لينكات القنوات المسيحيه وقعت من كتر ضغط المشاهده *​


----------



## !ابن الملك! (2 يناير 2011)

> وهذا إن دل على شيء فهو أن السبب وراء ماحدث ليس تشريعات الدين الإسلامي كما يزعم البعض.


يا جدع ..!!

الفرق بين مسلمين هنا والتانيين ..
ان المسلمين هنا .. مبيخجلوش من حد ..
القران يقول اقتل وارهب .. هما يقتلوا ويرهبوا ..
يعنى هما مسلمين اكتر منك ومنهم ..

المفروض تقول .. بارك الله فى المجرمين لانهم نفذوا القران ..
الموضوع هنا للاخبار .. مش للهبل ..

اليهود انضف كتير منكم
اللى بيحصل على طول ده ... هو من المسلمين المذاكرين القران كويس ..


----------



## mm62maher (2 يناير 2011)

ربنا موجود ان شاالله هينتقم من الجبناء


----------



## mm62maher (2 يناير 2011)

ربنا موجود ان شاالله هينتقم من الجبناء


----------



## antonius (2 يناير 2011)

> رغم أني شاب سعودي ولست متواجد في مكان الحدث إلا أن ماحدث آلمني كثيراً كغيري من المسلمين في بلدنا وفي مصر وفي كل البلاد العربية ...


ادخل منتديات شموخ الاسلام لترى العرس عندهم احتفالا بموتنا..!



> ففي الأردن مسلمين ومسيحيين وعايشين في سلام ووئام ولم نرى بينهم مثلما يحدث في مصر ...
> وفي سوريا مسلمين ومسيحيين وعايشين في سلام ووئام ولم نرى بينهم مثلما يحدث في مصر ...
> وفي لبنان مسلمين ومسيحيين وعايشين في سلام ووئام ولم نرى بينهم مثلما يحدث في مصر ...


صحيح..لان الاردن يحكمها نظام قمعي دكتاتوري بشدة! 
وسوريا يحكمها نظام علوي شيعي متسامح غير متطرف!
وفي لبنان لحدثت مجازر ابشع مما يحدث في مصر الان قبل عقدين ونيف من الزمان! 
وهم الانسجام غير موجود! ولا يكون الا ان كان في السلطة نظام يقمع ويلجم الاسلاميين!



> وهذا إن دل على شيء فهو أن السبب وراء ماحدث ليس تشريعات الدين الإسلامي كما يزعم البعض.


اهذا سبب مشاركتك؟ تبرئة دين العفونة الذي انتن بما انتج من الدم والكراهية؟



> *يقول اللواء عاموس يادلين الرئيس السابق للاستخبارات الحربية  الإسرائيلية "أمان"*


اكيد اكيد, الموساد هو الذي ارسل القروش ايضا, وصنع زلزال هاييتي, وهو سبب انقراض الديناصورات قبل 60 مليون سنة...نعم نعم...كلنا عارفين صدقني الاسطوانة البائسة التي ما عاد يصدقها الا الساذج!
طيب والي صرخ "الله اكبر" من فرحه والجثث امامه كان ايضا يهودي؟ 
ماذا عن المسلمون الذين هجموا اشتبكوا مع المسيحيين بعد ان فجروهم؟ ايضا يهود؟ 
سبحان الله! على تعاميكم هذا!



> *وصدق والله حسني مبارك عندما نبه أن سيلان دماء مسلمين مصريين ومسيحيين مصريين واختلاطها ببعض في نفس المكان ونفس التوقيت يؤكد أن الإثنين هدف*


قمة النفاق والكذب على النفس...المستهدف كان المصلين والكنيسة...فلما بعد كل هذا الكذب؟
تب الله الله يا سعودي وامن به وأبرأ من شر ما يفعل بني قومك


----------



## !ابن الملك! (2 يناير 2011)

يا اللى اسمك مش راكب على دينك  mahbh

الموضوع للاخبار مش للحوارات ..
خد افكارك المتعفنة القديمة وحطها فى موضوع .. علشان تسمع ما لا يسرك
لكن هنا اخبار وبس

متخالفش القسم علشان متتطردش .. واضح ؟


----------



## My Rock (2 يناير 2011)

الرجاء من الجميع الهدوء و مسك الأعصاب،، نعم ما حصل هو عمل إجرامي شيطاني نذل ننكره كل النكران
لكن وجب علينا السلوك بلياقة و التصرف بحكمة.

متابع للموضوع لضمان مسيره بالصورة اللائقة، و متابع لأي مسلم يحاول الإستهزاء او التشمت..

الرب معنا و لن يتركنا..


----------



## Alcrusader (2 يناير 2011)

*
ديانة الشيطان.






+























































سيناريو: محمد عبد الشيطان.
الإخراج: الشيطان.
​*


----------



## Alcrusader (2 يناير 2011)

*اليهود هم السبب في خسارة هولندا أمام إسبانيا في مونديال 2010...

*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (2 يناير 2011)

*اليهود هما كمان سبب موت الاخطبوط بول و سبب تزوير الانتخابات في مصر السنادي...*

*اصحاب العقول في راحه*

*ربنا يهديكم*​


----------



## mm4jesus (2 يناير 2011)

!ابن الملك! قال:


> يا جدع ..!!
> 
> الفرق بين مسلمين هنا والتانيين ..
> ان المسلمين هنا .. مبيخجلوش من حد ..
> ...



اليهود  انضف كتير منكم
اليهود   انضف كتير منكم
اليهود   انضف كتير منكم

ياسلاااااااااااام قولتها زماان وماحدش صدقني وقالو عليا قليل الادب وزعلو
انا لو عليا اكررها مليييييييييييييون مره واحط تحتها مليون خط


----------



## johna&jesus (2 يناير 2011)

_ياريت نصلى بدل ماحنا  عمالين نتريق على بعض كدا_
_بكرة فى صلاه لحد الساعة 5 _
_ياريت كلنا نصوم ونصلى صلاه نص اليل _
_ونخلى طلبنا من ربنا انه يقف  مع سيدنا البابا_
_ويقويه  ويقف مع اهالى الشهداء والمصابين_
_ويقويهم وكل ولاده فى كل مكان_​


----------



## Alcrusader (2 يناير 2011)

*أحر التعازي لإخوتي واخواتي في مصر في هذه الأيام التي كان لازم تكون أيام فرح ومحبة ومشاركة وتطلع للمستقبل وخاصةً ونحن بداية ال-2011 وللأسف فاجأنا الشيطان كما الاعوام السابقة بتجارب مؤلمة ولكن المسيح قد غلب الشيطان، وقال لنا في الإنجيل لا تخافوا، فقد غلبت العالم. ونحن المؤمنون بإسمه، نحن في المسيح كما المسيح فينا لا نخاف من هذا العالم الفاني فمكاننا ليس في هذا العالم وما نحن على الأرض إلا في رحلة قبل الذهاب إلى ربنا يسوع المسيح.

أعرف أني لن أجد الكلمات لأسف مدى حزني وتعاطفي معكم ومع كل من خسر قريباً له في هذا التفجير الإرهابي ليلة رئس السنة إلا ليكن الرب في عونكم.

دعونا لا ننسى ما قاله يسوع، كل من أمان بي وإن مات فسيحيا...+
*


----------



## !ابن الملك! (2 يناير 2011)

_



بكرة فى صلاه لحد الساعة 5

أنقر للتوسيع...

حط الموضوع فى موضوع مستقل علشان يتشاف_


----------



## ROZEL (2 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة دموعى هى التى تقول لكم بكل الحزن والاسى أشاطركم ونشاطركم الأحزان أعزي نفسي وأعزيكم واعزي كل مصر وكل من يؤمن بالسلام  وكل سنة وحضراتكم وكل الأخوة المسيحيين بخير وصحة وسلام لأن الذى فعل تلك الجريمة أراد ان يحزنكم ويجعل العزاء بدل التهنئة ولكنني اعزيكم واهنئكم كى لا أحقق ما يريدة المجرمون الذين لايدينون بدين منهم لله أنا نفسي اعمل زيارة لأحد الكنائس الموجودة فى المدينة التي انتمي اليها بس موش عارف في مانع ان انا ابقي موجود داخل الكنيسة من الأسقف وياريت حد يفيدنى فى كتابة برقية يعنى اكتب فيها اية وتفضلو بقبول وافر احترامى وحبي والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## Last_Day (2 يناير 2011)

عزائي لكل المسيحين     

وربنا ينتقم من الي عمل الجريمة دي ربنا ينتقم​


----------



## Al Bassam (2 يناير 2011)

يا شهداء المسيح تشفعوا بنا!


----------



## ROZEL (2 يناير 2011)

لو سمحتو ممكن أي حد يتواصل معايا عشان في شوية استفسارات عايزها


----------



## أَمَة (2 يناير 2011)

rozel قال:


> لو سمحتو ممكن أي حد يتواصل معايا عشان في شوية استفسارات عايزها


 

ما هو إسفسارك؟


----------



## حمورابي (2 يناير 2011)

*تعازي الحاره لإهالي الشهداء في مصر . 
واتمنى من ( الحكومة ) المصرية الإقدام على الخطوة الراشدة في القبض على الجنات 
والمدبرين لكي يأخذ الكل حقهُ والقانون مجراهُ 
*


----------



## esambraveheart (2 يناير 2011)

*


حمورابي قال:



( الحكومة ) المصرية الإقدام على الخطوة الراشدة في القبض على الجنات 
والمدبرين لكي يأخذ الكل حقهُ والقانون مجراهُ 


أنقر للتوسيع...

لا داعي للاحلام يا اخي الفاضل في هذه اللحظات الاليمة لانها تؤلمنا اكثر مما تعطينا الامل .
ما تتمناه لن يحدث ابدا ..
لان الحكومة المصرية المسلمة المتعصبة و التي ايدت و ساندت هذا الاجرام الاسلامي بكل اجهزتها و بكل قوتها قد تورطت طواعية.. و تطوعا ..و لازالت تتورط و تتستر  طواعية و تطوعا ايضا علي عملية الابادة العرقية الخسيسة لمسيحيي مصر ...

اتدرى لماذا ؟؟؟؟
لان الحكومة المسلمة  المؤيدة هذا التطرف و هذا الارهاب بروحها و دمها و كل قوتها لو كان حقا يهمها ارواح مسيحيي مصر لكانت -بعد ما سمعته من التهديدات الصريحة من تنظيم القاعده و الموجهه لمسيحيي مصر - اتخذت كل اجراء امني من شانه منع دس اي طرود او سيارات مفخخه بالقرب من كنائسنا و لكانت امرت وزير داخليتها المهرج الطرطور المتعصب حبيب العادلي باتخاذ الاجراءات الامنية اللازمة و الواجبة في مثل هذه الظروف و في ظل تلك التهديدات الخطيرة لحماية ارواح و ممتلكات و مقدسات ابناء مصر المسيحيين مثل فحص السيارات الواقفة بالقرب من الكنائس و منع السيارات من الوقوف اصلا بجانب الكنائس تحسبا لاي عمل اجرامي قد يشنه مسلمو مصر المجرمين المتعصبين و ما اكثرهم -و ليس اكثر منهم في مصر المنكوبة بنكبة الاسلام- علي جموع المصلين المسيحيين الذين لا ذنب لهم سوى ان قدرهم ان يعيشوا و يتعايشوا مع اقذر عينة يمكن ان تراها العيون من مسلمي العالم المتعصبين الموتورين اجمع.
و ابلغ دليل علي ما اقوله هو تلك التصريحات الامنية الهزلية بان تلك العملية الارهابية نفذها ..انتحاري..
مات ..وسط من ماتوا
..و طز فيك يا مسيحي ..و مش حاتشوف لا حق و لا يحزنون و لا عمرك حاتشوف الجاني اللي قتل ابوك او اخوك او امك .​*


----------



## maged18 (2 يناير 2011)

انصار المصطفى قال:


> نستفيد ايه ...........!!! اخي سامح قل لي ايه نستفيد ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟



تستفيدوا ايه اولا نصرة الاسلام بان تكون الدول دول اسلامية ولا توجد مسيحية ولو وجدت نكون عبيد لكن ربنا لا يرضي بهذا وهتعرفوا ان الاسلام ليس بدين بل هو لارهاب الناس وارغامهم على اعتناقه بكل الوسائل الغير مشروعة لا يهمنا القتل بل يهمنا ان تنكشف امام كل مسلم حقيقة اسلامه الارهابي الدموي والعبرة بغزوات الاسلام دي كلمة غزو تعبر عن انك تاخذ ارض غير ارضك وشكرا ملحوظة لا اقدر ان اقول ان المصيبة الكبرى ان المسلمين انفسهم يتبراون من الارهاب فالارهاب هو الاسلام الصحيح


----------



## esambraveheart (2 يناير 2011)

*يا ريس ..دارى خيبتك 
..و مش حانسيبك لا انت و لا حكومتك المتعصبه
 و حاناخد حقنا و حق ولادنا من عينك
 ..و يوم من الايام حانعمل زى اخواننا ابطال الجنوب السودانيين و نستقل بدولتنا عنك و عن حكومتك و شعبك المسلم القذر الحاقد​*


----------



## !ابن الملك! (2 يناير 2011)




----------



## MAJI (2 يناير 2011)

طوبى لشهداء المسيح 
ابناء ابليس  يستطيعون ان يهلكوا الجسد ولكنهم لايعرفون من له القدرة ان يهلك اجسادهم وارواحهم في نار جهنم التي  لاتنطفئ الى الابد
تعازينا لاهالي الشهداء وتمناتنا للمصابين بالشفاء العاجل 
لو ان الرئيس المصري ورجاله اعتقلوا وادانوا وحاكموا  كل الذين كانوا يتظاهرون في المساجد بعد كل صلاة جمعة بحجة النساء المزعومات لما شجعهم لهذا العمل .
لاادري ماهذا الدين الذي يحركه الجنس؟؟!!!!!!!!!!!
يحركه في الدنيا وفي الاخرة!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rosetta (2 يناير 2011)

*ربنا ينتقم لينا منكم يا اولاد الافاعي 
نكدتوا علينا حياتنا 
نفسياتنا بقت متل العمى 

عقابكم عند الرب عسير ... انتم تطاولتم على ابناء الملك 
​*


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (2 يناير 2011)

الإضطهاد ربنا سمح بأن نتعرض له
وجعل لنا المكافأة العظيمة فى ملكوت السموات ، هذا من الجانب الدينى
++++++
ولكن ، من الجانب المدنى ، فإننا نتكلم عن حالة من السكوت الدائم عن محاسبة المجرمين فى حقنا
فلا مجرمين تم القبض عليهم ، منذ مجزرة الكوشح وحتى الآن
ولا مسؤلين تم محاسبتهم 
++++++
وكأن الحالة مرضية جداً لهم
فالمثل يقول : السكوت علامة الرضى
فالسكوت عن رصد المجرمين قبل تنفيذ جرائمهم
والسكوت عن ضبط المجرمين بعد تنفيذهم لجرائمهم
والسكوت عن محاسبة المسؤلين عن هذا وذاك
هذا السكوت هو علامة الرضى
حتى لو قيلت بعض عبارات التغطية ، التى تشبه مشى القاتل فى جنازة من قتله


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (2 يناير 2011)

السبت، 1 يناير  2011 









 حاتم الجبلى 
كتبت - أميرة عبد السلام


حصل "اليوم السابع" على  قائمة  مبدئية صادرة عن وزارة الصحة بأسماء المصابين فى  أحداث   كنيسة   القديسين  بالإسكندرية.

 وقال الدكتور عبدالرحمن شاهين المتحدث باسم وزارة الصحة، إن حصر جميع الحلات أمر صعب حتى الآن نتيجة توزيع المرضى على 8 مستشفيات بمحافظة الإسكندرية من بينهم 6 مستفى خاص، وتحتوى القائمة التى حصل اليوم السابع عليها على 82 اسما على النحو التالى.  






 





 





 





 





 





 





 
​


----------



## esambraveheart (2 يناير 2011)

مكرم زكى شنوده قال:


> الإضطهاد ربنا سمح بأن نتعرض له
> وجعل لنا المكافأة العظيمة فى ملكوت السموات ، هذا من الجانب الدينى
> ++++++
> ولكن ، من الجانب المدنى ، فإننا نتكلم عن حالة من السكوت الدائم عن محاسبة المجرمين فى حقنا
> ...


*بالقطع هم راضون كل الرضي عن عمليات التصفية الجسدية التي تحاك كل يوم ضد مسيحيي مصر  لانهم بكل بساطة مسلمون متعصبون و مجرمون اثمة مثلهم مثل بن لادن و الظواهرى ..
فالسيد رئيس الجمهورية ...مسلم لا يستطيع مخالفة دينه و اغضاب اخوته المسلمين بسبب دماء مسيحي ليس له دية (كما نصت تعاليم اسلامه و احاديث نبيه.)
و السيد رئيس الوزراء مسلم متعصب و اخوانجي متخفي و هو راض كل الرضي عما يحدث و جميع  الارهابيين الحكوميين في كل اجهزة الدولة يعملون وفقا لتوجهاته و كراهيته الدفينة لمسيحيي مصر .
و السيد وزير الداخلية مسلم و هو شيخ المتعصبين و قد اعطي الضوء الاخضر لكلابه لنهش لحم و اعراض مسيحيي مصر و مساندة كل من يرغب في نهش لحمهم و هتك اعراضهم و اهدار كرامتهم  و تسهيل كل السبل الممكنة للافلات من العقاب لكل مسلم يشتهي ان يسفك دماء مسيحيي مصر و ينهش اعراضهم و ينهب ممتلكاتهم و اموالهم.
و السيد وزير الصحة مسلم متعصب كاقذر ما يكون التعصب و قد اعطي تعليماته لاطباء مصر الشرعيين باخفاء و اهدار كل دليل مادي من شانه انصاف مسيحيي مصر في اي قضية بعد كل مجزرة تحدث.
و  كل هؤلاء يرون في تلك المجازر التي تحدث لمسيحيي مصر نصرة لاسلامهم القذر و تقربا من الههم المجرم المحب للقتل و سفك الدماء و التعالي و اذلال البشر و عقابا و اذلالا لمسيحيي مصر كما نص قرانهم و احاديث نبيهم المجرم محمد
و الان يصير من السذاجة بمكان ان نظن او حتي نحلم الا يكون كل هؤلاء ..راضون كل الرضي عن سفك دماء مسيحيي مصر و استباحة اعراضهم و اهدار كرامتهم
​*


----------



## emadramzyaiad (2 يناير 2011)

ربنا يرحمنا


----------



## Coptic MarMar (2 يناير 2011)

*حراااااااااااام عليهم ربنا قادر يتصرف فيهم على اللى بيعملوه فينا ولسه هيعملوه
بس ياريت يكونوا عارفين كويس ان ده تم بسماح من ربنا ولولا كده مكنوش قدروا يمسوا شعره مننا
هنقول ايه مالناش غيييييييييرك يارب فى المحنة الصعبة دى 
ومبروك على شهدائنا السما وربنا يعزى أهاليهم *​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 يناير 2011)

_*السائح اللي اكله القرش كان تمنه 50000 يورو 
ودي حاجه بتاعه ربنا 
انما المسيحي اللي بيتحول لاشلاء بعمل الحكومه 
تمنه 20000 جنيه 
يعني وانا بدفع ضرايب 
الموظف هيؤلي بحبح ايدك شويه  ده تمنك بعد كام شهر 
يا بلد عايزه الحرق 
ارحمنا يا رب​*_


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (2 يناير 2011)

انتقل للامجاد السماوية 4 اخرين من شهداء الانفجار 
ويتم الصلاة عليهم فى دير مارمينا الان 
على اغابى
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 يناير 2011)

الاقباط متحدون ​


----------



## صوت صارخ (2 يناير 2011)

+bent el3dra+ قال:


> انتقل للامجاد السماوية 4 اخرين من شهداء الانفجار
> ويتم الصلاة عليهم فى دير مارمينا الان
> على اغابى
> ​



*هناك أشخاص مفقودين .....

هل توجد قائمة بأسماء الشهداء ؟؟؟*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (2 يناير 2011)

*



هل توجد قائمة بأسماء الشهداء ؟؟؟

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
توجد قائمه في السماء... في سفر الحياة....*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (2 يناير 2011)

*


+gospel of truth+ قال:





توجد قائمه في السماء... في سفر الحياة....​

أنقر للتوسيع...


تصلنى أسماء لبعض المفقودين كانوا بالكنيسة ... لذا أبحث عن أسماء الشهداء, وأخر قائمة وجدتها كانت :

1-	مارى داود سليمان (27 سنة) طبيبة، والمسئولة عن المعمل الطبى بكنيسة مارمرقس
2-	ماري حنا
3-	فايز توفيق
4-	عفاف توفيق 
5-	محب زكي جحا 
6-	بيتر سامي فرج 
7-	مايكل عبد المسيح 
8-	ليلي جابر شنودة 
9-	مينا وجدي فخرى 
10-	فوزي بخيت نجيب 
11-	صموئيل ميخائيل إسكندر 
12-	سميرة سليمان سعد 
13-	سونيا سليمان سعد 
14-	هناء يسري زكي 
15-	عادل عزيز غطاس 
16-	تريزا فوزي جابر 
17-	مريم فكري نجيب

علما بأنه قد أنتقل للأمجاد السماوية أربع من الجرحى وبهذا وصل عدد الشهداء المعن رسميا 26 شهيداً

*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (2 يناير 2011)

*رحمتك يارررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررب*​


----------



## !ابن الملك! (2 يناير 2011)

مهزلة جديدة ..
الامن يضرب اهالى الشهداء بالطوب .


[YOUTUBE]xMsMeZDqXeQ[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (2 يناير 2011)

*يانهار اسود
ها ناقصة كمان
يعنى قتل وضرب وعيشة تقرف وحق ضايع
اية تانى ناقص يا بلد​*


----------



## جيلان (2 يناير 2011)

!ابن الملك! قال:


> مهزلة جديدة ..​
> الامن يضرب اهالى الشهداء بالطوب .​
> 
> [youtube]xmsmezdqxeq[/youtube]​


 

يا حكومة .......
هقول ايه بس ربنا شايف وهيتصرف عشن تعبنا خلاص


----------



## Alcrusader (2 يناير 2011)

*بعمره السكوت ما حل شيء.
إلى متى ح يستمر الصمت!*


----------



## فلوراند (2 يناير 2011)

لايوجد كلام عما حدث فى هذا الحادث المروع بس فى حاجة تفرح قلوبنا وهى انهم مع المسيح واتمنى ان نكون على يمينه مثلهم الان 



​


----------



## FREEDOM_MHGM (2 يناير 2011)

*ارجوك اخى صوت صارخ رجاء محبة شيل الصورة من التوقيع من فضلك

شهدائنا فى الفردوس الان *


----------



## !ابن الملك! (2 يناير 2011)

*عاجل تقطيع للقلوب اكثر فيديو موثر بعد الانفجار بلحظة وسط بكاء البنت على امها و هى جثة وسط الشهداء تحذير فيديو اكثر من قاتل للقلب*

[YOUTUBE]LONWRwz6ofM[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## !ابن الملك! (2 يناير 2011)

*عاجل مظاهرات فى شوارع امبابه ضخمة بالروح بالدم نفديك يا صليب*

[YOUTUBE]qgDfmujqYQA[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## esambraveheart (2 يناير 2011)

* يارب وحد قلوب اولادك و قوى شوكتهم كمان و كمان​*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (2 يناير 2011)

esambraveheart قال:


> *يارب وحد قلوب اولادك و قوى شوكتهم كمان و كمان​*


 

*اميين*

*و علي راي المتظاهرين بردد الصحافه فييييييييين النصاري اهم...*​


----------



## esambraveheart (2 يناير 2011)

!ابن الملك! قال:


> *عاجل مظاهرات فى شوارع امبابه ضخمة بالروح بالدم نفديك يا صليب*
> 
> [youtube]qgdfmujqyqa[/youtube]​



*
الاسد القبطي يزار في عرينه :
مصر بلدنا ..مش حانسيبها 
اطلع منها يا مسلم ...و ارحل
زى ما بالقوه... احتليتها
برضه بنفس القوه ...حاترحل​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (2 يناير 2011)

*بيقولو ان دين الاسلام دين سلام هو فين ده*
*رحمتك يااااااااااااااااااااااااارب*​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (2 يناير 2011)

> اطلع منها يا مسلم ...و ارحل
> زى ما بالقوه... احتليتها
> برضه بنفس القوه ...حاترحل


 
للاسف اخي الفاضل....اغلب مسلموا مصر كان اصلهم قبطي.... و ضعفوا امام الظلم و الطغيان و ضعف ايمانهم جعلهم يسلمون لا يدفعون حتي الجزيه لانها كانت غاليه و من بقي علي مسيحيته هو من دفع تلك الجزيه و تحمل الضيقه...لذلك اخي الفاضل للاسف مسلموا مصر عنصر مش محتل

يؤلمني ان اقول انهم كانوا اقباط و ضعفوا

سلام الرب يسوع​​​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (2 يناير 2011)

[YOUTUBE]puP3e6T2tz4[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]pgpEbnmObWc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (2 يناير 2011)

*بَلْ تَأْتِي سَاعَةٌ فِيهَا يَظُنُّ كُلُّ مَنْ يَقْتُلُكُمْ أَنَّهُ يُقَدِّمُ خِدْمَةً ِللهِ. وَسَيَفْعَلُونَ هذَا بِكُمْ لأَنَّهُمْ لَمْ يَعْرِفُوا الآبَ وَلاَ عَرَفُونِي. لكِنِّي قَدْ كَلَّمْتُكُمْ بِهذَا حَتَّى إِذَا جَاءَتِ السَّاعَةُ تَذْكُرُونَ أَنِّي أَنَا قُلْتُهُ لَكُمْ*​


----------



## The Antiochian (3 يناير 2011)

*ما أروع صيحاتكم ..*
*بالروح .. بالدم .. نفديك يا صليب*


----------



## فادي البغدادي (3 يناير 2011)

الرحمة و الإكرام .. لشهداءنا في كل مكان 
نقف وقفة إجلال و إكرام للدماء الزكية التي تُـسفك هنا و هناك بمرأى و مسمع من حكوماتنا و الرأي العام و كل دول العالم ... بينما الكل يقف صامتاً عاجزاً عن نطق ولو ببنت شفة ، أين هم من يقولون لا إكراه في الدين ولا خوف عليهم ولا هم يحزنون .. واين باتوا الآن من يتبجحون من على منابرهم لكي ينطقوا بأبشع العبارات و أكثرها تحريضاً للعنف و كره كل ماهو غير مسلم و اليوم أصبحوا يستنكرون و ينددون ؟ 
*من ثمارهم تعرفونهم* ، يقول السيد المسيح .. وهذه هي ثماركم التي سعيتم جاهدين بل مجاهدين لكي تقدمونها لأخوانكم في الوطن على طبق من الذل و الخيانة !
هل عرفتم الآن من يبيع أخوه في الوطن ؟ هل علمتم الآن من سلم أوطاننا لدوامة العنف و الحقد الطائفي ، لكم بركات الشيطان! عيشوا في ظلها لانكم ستبقون تعيشون في ظلال و حلكة الليل .. يا من رفضتم النور !​
عزائنا لأهالي كل الشهداء بمصابهم الجلل هذا ، لا تحزنوا فالرب قريب 
نحن قادرين على فعل كل شئ بحكم طبيعتنا الانسانية ، وقادرين على رد الصاع صاعين و أكثر ... لكن شئ واحد لا نقوى على فعله هو التهاون في تطبيق تعاليم رب المجد الذي نهانا عن أي عمل لا يليق بأسمه ، فقد تركنا العنف لأهل العنف ، و القتل لهم أيضاً .. و لنا الحياة الابدية في حضرة الرب القديــر الذي سحق رأس ابليس ، و سيُـسحقون اتباعه أيضاً !​


----------



## max mike (3 يناير 2011)

*هذه المعلومات منقولة من موقع على الفيس بوك
ثلاث مواقع و صفحة على الفيس بوك نفذوا العملية
1-موقع شبكة شموخ الاسلام(شبكة المجاهدين الالكترونية)
2-موقع جريدة المصريون
3-موقع المرصد الاسلامى لمقاومة التنصير(خالد حربى) و موقع حراس العقيدة  و موقع انا السلفى

العملية نفذت عن طريق شخص انتحارى و ليس سيارة مفخخة
و الدليل من جريدة البشاير

مفاجأة من العيار الثقيل .. لكنها تؤكد رواية الداخلية بأن مرتكب تفجير كنيسة القديسين انتحاري وليس سيارة مفخخة .. حيث يخضع ألفريد فريد عادل صاحب السيارة الإسكودا الخضراء التي قيل أنها تسببت في انفجار ليلة رأس السنة أمام كنيسة القديسين للتحقيق حاليا، في نيابة شرق الإسكندرية.

قال رءوف رياض المحامي الذي توجه مع عادل للنيابة، أن صاحب السيارة التي قيل: إنها كانت ملغومة كان بداخلها وقت الحادث، وأنها لم تكن ملغومة، وأن الصور التي تم بثها، وهي مقلوبة لم تكن بسبب الانفجار وإنما، بسبب أعمال الشغب التي أعقبت الحادث وأدت إلى نقلها لوسط الشارع.

كشف المحامي أن الفريد كان بصحبته شقيقه ماركو فريد، وبنات خالته مادونا وروجينا وإنجي منير، وكان في انتظار خالته سامية جبرائيل التي كانوا بانتظارها، حيث تأخرت في الكنيسة، لحين انتهاء القداس.

كان ألفريد فريد قد توجه لنيابة شرق من تلقاء نفسه لأخذ تصريح باستلام سيارته المتحفظ عليها، رقم (س.ع.ر 5149) من قبل قوات الأمن، غير أنه فوجئ بأمر ضبط وإحضار له من النيابة، وهو ما جعله يستدعي محاميا لسرايا النيابة، ليخضع للتحقيق مباشرة 

كلنا عرفنا خيوط للجانى !! ولكن اللى محدش ملاحظه اننا احنا اكتشفنا خيوط قويه وأدله ولكن الحكومه لن تكتشف !!! وده معنا واحد زى الشمس طبعأ وعشان كده احنا رفضنا تعزيه مبارك على الهواء قدام العالم



الأدلة القاطعة


 صفحة على الفيس بوك باسم اول حادث انتحار في 2011 

​*









​


----------



## johna&jesus (3 يناير 2011)

_*طلعتى متعرفيش اى شى عن الامومة ياام الدنيا*_​


----------



## govany shenoda (3 يناير 2011)

*بَلْ تَأْتِي سَاعَةٌ فِيهَا يَظُنُّ كُلُّ مَنْ يَقْتُلُكُمْ أَنَّهُ يُقَدِّمُ خِدْمَةً ِللهِ. وَسَيَفْعَلُونَ هذَا بِكُمْ لأَنَّهُمْ لَمْ يَعْرِفُوا الآبَ وَلاَ عَرَفُونِي. لكِنِّي قَدْ كَلَّمْتُكُمْ بِهذَا حَتَّى إِذَا جَاءَتِ السَّاعَةُ تَذْكُرُونَ أَنِّي أَنَا قُلْتُهُ لَكُمْ*


----------



## Rosetta (3 يناير 2011)

max mike قال:


> *هذه المعلومات منقولة من موقع على الفيس بوك
> ثلاث مواقع و صفحة على الفيس بوك نفذوا العملية
> 1-موقع شبكة شموخ الاسلام(شبكة المجاهدين الالكترونية)
> 2-موقع جريدة المصريون
> ...



*صاحب الصفحة واحد مهبووووول يا مايك 
فوت شف كلامه على الصفحة بتاعته في الفيس بوك !!​*


----------



## Critic (3 يناير 2011)

*يا جماعة مافيش حاجة على الفيس بوك موثوقة*
*تاريخ التعليقات على الفيس سهل جدا يتلعب فيه*

*هو جايز انتحارى*
*لكن اشك ان اللى على الفيس بوك ده ليه علاقة بيه*
*فى ناس ما بتصدق اى حاجة تحصل و تحشر انفها فيها علشان الشهرة*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (3 يناير 2011)

*جنازة الشهيد محب زكى - بالمنوفية*

جنازة الشهيد محب زكى - بالمنوفية

[YOUTUBE]3MVX8_BcheU[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## SALVATION (3 يناير 2011)

> مفاجأة من العيار الثقيل .. لكنها تؤكد رواية الداخلية بأن مرتكب تفجير كنيسة القديسين انتحاري وليس سيارة مفخخة .. حيث يخضع ألفريد فريد عادل صاحب السيارة الإسكودا الخضراء التي قيل أنها تسببت في انفجار ليلة رأس السنة أمام كنيسة القديسين للتحقيق حاليا، في نيابة شرق الإسكندرية.


_*دى كذبه*_
_*الفريد فريد يملك سيارة سوداء اللون*_
_*كلامى ده منقول عن قناة السى تى في*_
_*شكل النيابة متوطئة وعايزه توقف عمليات البحث على اساس ان الجانى مات*_ ​


----------



## صوت صارخ (3 يناير 2011)

*ينصر دينك يا بطل


قتلت ناس عُزًّل كتير


ستات، شيوخ وكمان عيال


أزحت عنا خطر كبير



دي ناس بتقول الله محبه



والمحبه دي شئ خطير


إقتل بطرس واقتل مينا


اللي اخواتهم ماتوا فـ سينا


واللي ولادهم رقصوا فـي فرحك


واللي فـ ميتم بيعزّينا



إقتل ماري وطنط تريزا


دول ناس مافيهومشي ولاميزه


دايما كده يبتسموا في وشك


ويقولوا أهلاً خطوةعزيزة


واقتل برضه عمّك حنا


ف أي خناقه بيحوش عنّّا


غاوي يصّلح بين الناس


ولا يمكن يورد على جنّه


وإقتل سامي ناجي نجيب


اصل الإسم صراحة مريب


يمكن يطلع واحد منهم


او داقق على إيده صليب


ولا اقولك... إضرب شبرا


والكيت كات وميدان الاوبرا



فجر واحدة في كل مكان




خلّي جيرانهم يصبحوا عبره


قصيده عفويه لمواطن اسمه مصطفى​*


----------



## Nemo (4 يناير 2011)

!ابن الملك! قال:


> مهزلة جديدة ..
> الامن يضرب اهالى الشهداء بالطوب .
> 
> 
> [youtube]xmsmezdqxeq[/youtube]​



الرب قادر انه يرحمنا


----------



## bilseka (4 يناير 2011)

تصاعد في اليومين الاخرنيين كيفية تامين عيد الميلاد وعمل دروع بشرية ودروع حديدية 
كأنه ليس لنا إله قوي صانع السموات والارض عيب علينا كده يا ولاد الملك
كيف تحمي كنيسته وهو حاميها صخر الدهور 
متخافوش 
كده الملك يزعل مننا 
انتظروا وانظروا خلاص الرب فهو قريب جدا جدا ​


----------



## firygorg (4 يناير 2011)

*


طوبي لمن اخترته وقبلته ليسكن في ديارك إلى الأبد

​*


----------



## Critic (6 يناير 2011)

> لماذ لا تحترم دين المسلمين و ماذ تعرف انت يا فاشل عن سيدنا محمد..


*شكرا لعزائك*


----------



## اسامة مسلم (6 يناير 2011)

*متاسف *


----------



## صوت صارخ (6 يناير 2011)

z10002000 قال:


> .حمى الله مصر ..



*نعم ... ليحمها الرب بأقتلاع العقيدة الإجرامية الحقيرة منها ......*


----------



## ابن الأزهر (6 يناير 2011)

إن ما حدث ماهو إلا أيدي خارجية  تريد الفتنة بين طوائق الشعب المصري
وليس من مصلحة أحد تصعيد الأمر عموما فنحن جميعا مسلمين  ومسيحيين نعيش جنبا إلى جنب منذ قرون مضت
وما رأينا مثل تلك الحوادث   بهذه الطريقة المنظمه 
لو كان هذا الفعل  فعل عشوائي من جماعات إسلامية  مغلوطة في فكرها لسريعا ما كشف 
إنما هذا الأجرام  فعل على أعلى مستوى
وللأسف فإننا نرى بعض  أبناء وطننا ينجرون خلف تلك الغطرسة الكذابة ورمي المسلمين بالباطل ولا سلطان ولا بيان 
وإذا دأبت الفتنة أبواب مصر  فالمتضرر الوحيد من هذه الفتنة هم أنتم وهذا ما ترددونه أنتم دائما
لذا نتمنا التمعن قليلا  بغ


----------



## احلى ديانة (6 يناير 2011)

ابن الأزهر قال:


> إن ما حدث ماهو إلا أيدي خارجية  تريد الفتنة بين طوائق الشعب المصري
> وليس من مصلحة أحد تصعيد الأمر عموما فنحن جميعا مسلمين  ومسيحيين نعيش جنبا إلى جنب منذ قرون مضت
> وما رأينا مثل تلك الحوادث   بهذه الطريقة المنظمه
> لو كان هذا الفعل  فعل عشوائي من جماعات إسلامية  مغلوطة في فكرها لسريعا ما كشف
> ...



نحن متضررين معنيا ممكن

لكن روحين لسنا متضررين فى شى

بل بالعكس نحن نكسب قوة الايمان من الاحداث الارهابية الى بيرعاها القران



​


----------



## جندي المسيح (6 يناير 2011)

ابن الأزهر قال:


> وإذا دأبت الفتنة أبواب مصر  فالمتضرر الوحيد من هذه الفتنة هم أنتم وهذا ما ترددونه أنتم دائما
> لذا نتمنا التمعن قليلا  بغ



والله الفتنة ستطال الجميع ياابن ال.. المحمدية
وستشوه الجميع ويموت الجميع ويتعذب الجميع ولو فعلا هجرونا كلنا من مصر حتبقو انتو عشان تداسو بالنعال من بعضيكو :giveup:
​


----------



## Critic (6 يناير 2011)

> إن ما حدث ماهو إلا أيدي خارجية تريد الفتنة بين طوائق الشعب المصري


*دليلك ؟*
*لاجابة : فراغ و توقع لا اكثر*
*انا اخبرك : *
*ان ما حدث_كعادة كل سنة_ هو من ايدى ارهابية اسلامية سواء داخلية او خارجية لها فروع داخلية سيان المهم ان هدفهم واحد و هو ذبح المسيحيين فقط لا غير كأسرع طريقة للوصول لجنة الحور العين*


----------



## جيلان (7 يناير 2011)

دروع بشرية مين ولا واحد من المسلمين جه الكنيسة اصلا ههههههه
حسيت اهتمام وكان فى تفتيش ذاتى وقفلو الشارع بتاع الكنيسة مع انه عمومى لكن الحامى هو الله طبعا
الى فرحنى ان الاعداد فى الكنيسة ظلت كتيرة جداا بردوا مهما حصل بل كمان الناس قلبها قوى وجايين بيقولو ياريت نموت على اسم المسيح
بجد دى اكتر حاجة فرحتنا فى العيد السنادى
كل سنة والكل بخير


----------



## صوت صارخ (7 يناير 2011)

ابن الأزهر قال:


> وإذا دأبت الفتنة أبواب مصر  فالمتضرر الوحيد من هذه الفتنة هم أنتم وهذا ما ترددونه أنتم دائما
> لذا نتمنا التمعن قليلا  بغ



*هناك إله يحمى شعبه يا ابن الأزهر, فلا تكن من الكافرين

وكل نقطة دم سالت ستثمر بإيمان آلاف من الغير المؤمين المعميين بظلمة الإسلام

فالمسيحية شجرها ترتوى بدماء بنيها *


----------

